# Sticky  SSC Indonesia Members / Posts Statistic 2004 - 2012



## hermawan

351 - 400

351	dubaiboy
352	jelok
353	mubataba
354	Sielo
355	code3
356	dexa
357	henxs
358	indorealty
359	Karto
360	wopde
361	adiyon84
362	alex77
363	blackrose
364	excqnn
365	Muantapp Brekk
366	3nd4r3
367	aidil_btp
368	airototo
369	bakaneko
370	CrazyForID
371	geminiguy7
372	IndraEMC
373	ival.ct
374	Mr.Az
375	ombolot
376	pekerja_proyek
377	dENBagus
378	Muyangguniang
379	nanda*
380	Ndiw
381	Pratita V. Kusuma
382	tita_diana
383	WiWiWi
384	harsyasubandrio
385	jendry
386	opang
387	Andy w3
388	azkaaisyah
389	cyberprince
390	sasamakan
391	Tunasa
392	zxczx86
393	@civil_engineer
394	bonekNET
395	bozanova
396	cahyo cah sumber
397	Cong
398	danang_bintoro
399	dremrboy
400	Eky


----------



## hermawan

401 - 450

401	Gina Gina
402	jamtos
403	jingkrak2007
404	lovindair
405	paragiting
406	Sinjin P.
407	why_pp3
408	Bingz
409	m3nyun
410	star2dusts
411	superkambing
412	affcell
413	Aldy
414	chubbylover
415	erushmooz
416	michael2088
417	vsh2008
418	dipa
419	Hoo Family
420	ichan1884
421	ninno98
422	PutraMaya
423	RafflesCity
424	Acenbodad
425	asriel992001
426	ehartono
427	tuingtuing
428	avatarvega
429	DjayRX
430	mataram
431	Nemo
432	pantau
433	qidam
434	Amel_umami
435	dokong96
436	panic everyday
437	shizimaru
438	silverian86
439	sugarfree
440	bipbip1
441	Daeng Makassar
442	dicom
443	lumpia semarang
444	maciej_sl
445	mahatirm
446	XeRT3N
447	hymunk
448	indonesiaku
449	muhdi
450	Sade


----------



## hermawan

451 - 500

451	sriver
452	Ver
453	WendyROP
454	@dit'balikpapan
455	ad1fr
456	andie_aw
457	anomtea
458	boonsiau
459	bullseye
460	Chad
461	Hiteyoi Kazazz
462	joshgenz
463	Nance
464	PendatangBaru
465	sanugrah
466	TheTramp
467	unity
468	vendumesteer
469	ayuneedsblood
470	edmanid
471	hafidz jon
472	JAYBE
473	orotrah
474	rdenada
475	rhz
476	Albert Thio
477	Coke_
478	CWD
479	deden
480	eBol
481	ferdi
482	godblessbotox
483	havoxx
484	MaLLiQ
485	Riky Andria87
486	samuelkariono
487	sand7
488	sky8
489	Aan911
490	Addictive
491	baung
492	Cerulean
493	Formu1a
494	im cHuNk
495	Jiwa_Matahari
496	Lastresorter
497	madam_bovary
498	mahdiar
499	nathjams
500	nopipingsystem


----------



## hermawan

501 - 550

501	NYDJ USA
502	skyscrpr
503	wason32
504	zwei_chan
505	afkoelenz
506	alkaka
507	blangpadang
508	BODYholic
509	f9999
510	hectic
511	hopespire
512	izul
513	New_Species
514	win
515	woodbine
516	aatea
517	aseania
518	Benedetto
519	FrancisXavier
520	kartix
521	loki_almighty
522	marviness
523	Mdxavita
524	perdanovsky
525	Rhaditya Ardi
526	SYAN71
527	vindoarga
528	Abimanyu
529	andrian cole
530	ARSITEK TOP
531	Bettarga
532	chouneea
533	cullen
534	FM 2258
535	haze
536	infrastructurefetish
537	Jero
538	KelvinKoh
539	lingerieaddict
540	Mr. Who
541	nitroglic2003
542	rawkus
543	stenly
544	TWK90
545	u.r.s
546	yudi
547	andy_pbr
548	badabua
549	baihakki
550	demented_pigeon


----------



## hermawan

551 - 600

551	Depe
552	GabrielHKY
553	GTR33
554	jktman
555	kuaykuay
556	macpro
557	mus90
558	Taditisa
559	travellator
560	zeinedean
561	Zigie
562	atut
563	balbecy
564	charl1e
565	dek coy
566	erwin_msan
567	firdaus
568	forumku.com
569	goent08
570	gophar
571	isnan
572	kikitielman
573	londoh
574	philipdj
575	RoBzFr
576	sidney_jec
577	SSR09
578	Subangite
579	us_luke
580	Yappofloyd
581	Zhan Qida
582	"ZukiChirO"
583	akhii
584	anthonyhr
585	bhkt1606
586	d1541n
587	eagleeye79
588	East_KAL
589	grids
590	Joe Philip's
591	judyoplasma
592	Kalix
593	kulit putih cantik
594	mantugaul
595	melbatman
596	reta
597	SasakLombok
598	singaporegirl
599	The Concord
600	The nyamuk


----------



## hermawan

601 - 650

601	walhan
602	17Dees
603	arief
604	awasgalak
605	bang.idan
606	bincangoto
607	cahinlander
608	dassault_rafale
609	drie
610	EastBoy
611	hartono77
612	heartbreaker
613	koschi
614	r713
615	raygava
616	sipsipsip
617	st michael
618	supremecouncil
619	taPaNoolee
620	tauhd
621	trakulu
622	treeeeeee
623	[email protected]
624	wallawalla
625	World 2 World
626	xiaoliong
627	anja sadiqa
628	Au_tHies
629	ayahku
630	baqthier
631	ceudah
632	desta28
633	donkasin
634	eksuswenru
635	exda
636	hand15
637	JKT_NY
638	kiko
639	Light_4
640	mbokudake
641	Mospeada
642	Naico09
643	novan_h
644	Puntagorda
645	Rapala
646	rebe12
647	Ronald_JAMBI
648	senokiO
649	Shy Guy
650	XNeo


----------



## hermawan

651 - 700

651	b0urg301s13
652	bacusa
653	bhayangkara
654	CahLanang
655	cHemon
656	dedibule
657	Dek_Phuket
658	dokterbioskop
659	gary_LSMN
660	garzland
661	iyuz1678
662	jack_kimmies
663	Jayz91
664	jlshyang
665	joeys
666	Johson
667	kaputra
668	lamafrookie
669	Laurentius_tj
670	Malaysian skyscraper
671	Masacretoux
672	nuninth
673	PAHOTAN
674	Rachman
675	reiza_147
676	rusunami.net
677	Stargi¤S
678	sugeng_04
679	superbad
680	-TITANIC-
681	Titian Qalbu
682	unborn
683	une
684	vertwo
685	Waldenstrom
686	wiska
687	zein_el dine
688	0b3_st
689	andrithaslim
690	anovmuska
691	ariant
692	BCers
693	Efwan
694	harynoorbaetana
695	ichsan surjadi
696	kewl
697	klik
698	Nidji
699	pebisnis_optimism
700	praptoonline


----------



## hermawan

701 - 750

701	rio_iyounk
702	ryanprima
703	santuarie
704	SaturdayNight
705	Songko25492
706	SRLNG
707	Sukkiri
708	tsagitto
709	yogdogz
710	akhyaree
711	alsen
712	anglingp
713	avant_garde
714	B8185AS
715	bixhu2004
716	budiw
717	cbrooks
718	colonelxq
719	conceptor
720	coolden
721	CULWULLA
722	daeng_jal
723	earlat
724	EngSTR
725	Fir
726	HALFEN
727	HangTuah
728	Imperfect Ending
729	jer4sm
730	Jim856796
731	lor_mbonoloyo_man
732	matthew.w
733	MrUcok
734	MSB
735	Quiroz
736	redstone
737	ring balk
738	SaboKingking
739	sakinah
740	Sandy Permana
741	trybgv
742	vistaku
743	wahyux
744	Yanie_pp
745	Zhano
746	~Ow^^NHo~
747	adrian_milan
748	afafmanis
749	anggunesia
750	antidan


----------



## hermawan

751 - 800

751	arachnidgirl
752	Avatar
753	BaBot
754	blablanonsense
755	boy-from-mars
756	cheeky_angel
757	cheychai
758	CiR
759	cukiber
760	daydeck86
761	diamond palace
762	doraemoo
763	erwin4rch
764	gomerax
765	huaiwei
766	iwanbesar
767	j.lesmana
768	james aditya
769	James Foong
770	khosim
771	klbloke
772	lovamarciano
773	max465
774	MetaLight
775	MK122
776	Patrick Highrise
777	plan2030
778	PropertiKebayoranBar
779	q_chells
780	raffexp
781	risma2006
782	SainTheodore
783	skycraper
784	smoothcake
785	the_joko
786	tHeSwANton-f0x
787	TuCel
788	tusjik1
789	venntro
790	xhandhekx
791	yantox
792	+_+
793	a_kingdom21
794	abskess
795	adhit56
796	aiko
797	Akrylik
798	alexg
799	allanz
800	anang117


----------



## hermawan

801 - 850

801	anindita
802	Arif Esthetic
803	B D G
804	bkusmono
805	caizer
806	Cat Woman
807	d2008
808	dcOhiney
809	dheka
810	dongkrak09
811	dr.direct
812	Firly
813	fuad75
814	GatoNegro
815	HangPC2
816	icikibung
817	Ipan of Thursday
818	jonijiz
819	JustHorace
820	kikodj
821	komuter
822	kota16
823	krish_vriliter
824	Lirtain
825	lumpia
826	mariopanda
827	meghnarmajhi
828	MrArc
829	nik's
830	PHD
831	ponari
832	rizuki
833	-shan-
834	silpasastra
835	skyscrapped
836	stephenlewy
837	surya regency
838	Tarsos
839	thoriq2104
840	torrez
841	TYW
842	viar
843	VincentXIII
844	vlondeath
845	widya
846	zackyholic
847	ziduuy
848	abiey
849	agasi93
850	AhChuan


----------



## hermawan

851 - 900

851	Anton
852	arcdyaz
853	Arewethereyet?
854	ariel efansyah
855	Arkdriver
856	asoy21geboy21
857	Astromantic
858	bayoe80
859	botsosani
860	bromalahen
861	bshepp
862	can_ina
863	cheeke
864	commandos
865	coreng
866	credge
867	Darkesthour1220
868	deirrab.deirrab
869	deOne
870	desa_tanggir
871	dilamanies
872	dingyunyang179
873 Diradio
874	dodi.afriadi
875	donatsz
876	eko_dev
877	elvandri
878	emzeti
879	exo
880	ezquire
881	farhadowen
882	ferdifauzan
883	G-NAtion
884	gunturpurwanto
885	hakz2007
886	hong18
887	Humble NK
888	iceberk
889	imoel
890	indoroids
891	ival.city
892	java_90
893	karia
894	kazpmk
895	KimFung
896	L.Dy
897	lex_99
898	LeXoN
899	lordofdrol
900	mnr_btv


----------



## hermawan

901 - 950

901	ms.chandra
902	nanissima
903	nta
904	okkysyah
905	opicxprs
906	oranodes
907	pandu
908	pedang
909	pompyjunus
910	proudlydavaoeno
911	purplesadge
912	R.I.O.
913	ratnamayasari
914	RidZ Albarn
915	rumahkaca
916	safi
917	Saigoneseguy
918	satria
919	sc4
920	Shed
921	si.sammidh
922	Solois
923	sontoloyo
924	stevejacks
925	sunnysh
926	Sydneyboy
927	The Builders
928	TheAvenger
929	thegeneral
930	tuxedo_blue
931	Virgoboy
932	WawaY[625]
933	Wicak_15
934	wind16
935	worldir
936	yd2fid
937	zidan
938	ZZ-II
939	[F3]-Ace
940	976
941	a_terisk78y™
942	abu salman
943	adeperdana05
944	Aikon
945	albert_ateng
946	amazingmay
947	anakmedan
948	anduz
949	Ari Ardiana
950	arol


----------



## hermawan

951 - 1000

951	asaho
952	asiaholic
953	aston86
954	beautygazelle
955	Bejoworld
956	ben-nonsense
957	Bhatara
958	bimbim
959	Bricko
960	bronxbatax
961	budy_lah
962	Cakwan
963	casandraku
964	chinatown
965	chocoholic
966	Cindy19
967	cronoz76
968	damai3top
969	Dara Makassar
970	darielqrenz
971	darylcom2380
972	Dasmo
973	ddes
974	Depotmaster
975	Derry
976	descond
977	DiGold
978	dito2009
979	donces
980	dreamboat1987
981	drwho
982	drytan
983	emanuv
984	eyang
985	F-16
986	fairul
987	fasety
988	fastvx
989	ferdi_heng
990	firdhaus
991	forumku
992	Franz_Sharingan
993	Gilgamesh
994	gmashur
995	Harry_Pendi
996	healplz
997	hetfield85
998	hkusumaperdana
999	hypermount
1000	imamp


----------



## hermawan

1001 - 1050

1001	Iman
1002	indonesia1
1003	j_grimaud
1004	Jakartanite
1005	jansej
1006	jaygold06
1007	Jeeeb
1008	Jeme_serelo
1009	Kaiser
1010	kalempong2
1011	kapten
1012	KENDO
1013	kenji_san
1014	kolak
1015	krey
1016	lesart
1017	lovenight
1018	luckyjo
1019	macpro2
1020	madeokas
1021	madilras
1022	mahalaproperty
1023	Marathaman
1024	marching
1025	Margo88
1026	maria170382
1027	Marshal
1028	mathers
1029	maxxam80
1030	McDohl
1031	mencari7
1032	miosterios
1033	mirz4
1034	moel_bigland
1035	mohamed2
1036	momok
1037	Mpus
1038	Nett
1039	niroohawaii
1040	nivlem
1041	normandb
1042	novancn
1043	okbdo
1044	opowae
1045	p_sasya
1046	pack.you
1047	Pendekar Ilir
1048	qerbau
1049	raynsity
1050	rembau1958


----------



## hermawan

1051 1100

1051	rindak
1052	romeo_metalz
1053	romy_832
1054	Ronalld
1055	RyoSaeba
1056	ryuchi
1057	S4hL4
1058	Saudi Lover
1059	sendok
1060	Sh3r_sen
1061	similikiti
1062	skycraper_watcher
1063	SMART_City
1064	strawberry77
1065	SUNNI
1066	szehoong
1067	ThaQuest
1068	tjandra
1069	tomat
1070	tomuro
1071	Vellback
1072	vivey
1073	wewey
1074	xbuddynet
1075	xuewei
1076	ymail
1077	yukio
1078	Yunus Badat
1079	zaazoo
1080	Zibotharahap
1081	zizan
1082	5mentarios
1083	a_ghost
1084	aamhitam
1085	abahoryza
1086	aBe
1087	acidmaiqy
1088	acik13
1089	adien_satria
1090	adis
1091	Advrider
1092	adye_ahmad
1093	agilzious
1094	aguswong
1095	akoe
1096	aldy78
1097	alitezar
1098	allan_dude
1099	allen41
1100	Andy Krisnanto


----------



## hermawan

1101 - 1150

1101	aNNNa
1102	aryo
1103	asciano
1104	aseantraveler
1105	Asian Boy
1106	asyarief
1107	atelier468_
1108	ausie
1109	Average Joey
1110	azkadinansa
1111	Balinic
1112	bambangsam
1113	banuthev
1114	Barman Tambunan
1115	Basket23sg
1116	bizz
1117	Black Stone
1118	BlitzkriegPro
1119	blueocean
1120	bobtail
1121	BONEK_IN_ACTION
1122	buzzsunshine
1123	Cah_Gondez
1124	cahmanyaran
1125	call_team
1126	Cemerlang
1127	cheeegear
1128	chitrakaar
1129	choowek
1130	chumpon
1131	cikoblog
1132	CitraRizal
1133	Cliff
1134	cloudreza
1135	CORLEONE
1136	coth
1137	Cr4Zy
1138	crosser
1139	cupu2
1140	d.Lughie
1141	DaimosLA
1142	dear
1143	dejavu66
1144	Dek Thai
1145	demanjo2
1146	dera_182
1147	Des
1148	dhi
1149	didin
1150	dipzhan


----------



## hermawan

1151 - 1200

1151	dnysma9
1152	doulos
1153	dwiko
1154	edo_vin
1155	ekaekaeka
1156	ekogawa
1157	eL yOrSh
1158	elbart089
1159	elkal_09
1160	ericcando
1161	etoh
1162	ezzat.chamudi
1163	FlyHighFly
1164	frahmansionist
1165	frontale
1166	ftan
1167	fuzaista
1168	GoIndonesiaTV
1169	gratist
1170	greata
1171	greenbage
1172	Greg
1173	gunung malang
1174	gwv
1175	harlendo
1176	henrykusnadi
1177	hiiamdib
1178	hoangduong
1179	iansurjadinata
1180	ibudiwar
1181	iemanja
1182	ilove_semarang
1183	in_spots
1184	iñaki-garcia
1185	ind_research2
1186	Indo_uk
1187	indoboy78
1188	indonesianinamerica
1189	IntKT
1190	isemks
1191	IslandGirl
1192	jagoankecil
1193	jarotherus
1194	JayT
1195	JayuZ
1196	jfenny
1197	JIDP
1198	jieloe
1199	Joop20
1200	Juan Pilgrim


----------



## hermawan

1201 - 1250

1201	KabarPena
1202	kacibang
1203	kalye_luma
1204	kilikaX
1205	kimi1977
1206	kkii3
1207	kuchi
1208	kuchingbite
1209	kuw01medan
1210	learner
1211	Leeigh
1212	leylander
1213	locklock
1214	london lad
1215	londonindyboy
1216	lycan
1217	madiyan
1218	mahesa arba
1219	Makan pedus
1220	mambow
1221	manahin
1222	Maxxclip
1223	metrosuburban
1224	Mich43l
1225	michael_samuel
1226	Milakartika
1227	mood
1228	mourits
1229	muji
1230	muzammil
1231	MyD€$iR€
1232	n3o_m4rt1n
1233	Nainawaaz
1234	napoleon
1235	Nawy
1236	nazrey
1237	Neo-libs
1238	no2711
1239	nomarandlee
1240	Nomels
1241	nurdin_ks
1242	olohD
1243	owliver
1244	Pas
1245	Patrick_Summer
1246	pau_p1
1247	pramudyarian
1248	pray_or_go
1249	PutraD
1250	putraswi


----------



## hermawan

1251 - 1300

1251	pyan_cgt
1252	Rajah_Soliman
1253	rd_saya
1254	rembulanfajar
1255	ridho
1256	rimba.mandra
1257	Rizqullah
1258	roberto0qs
1259	Romz
1260	roni12345
1261	rwezenaar
1262	saad_hawk
1263	saberu
1264	san3010
1265	sanjuan
1266	sanshir0
1267	Santoso
1268	sasaumau
1269	satit28
1270	shanty ardan
1271	Shinichi_Kudo
1272	Shopgirl
1273	shrewd.user
1274	Siswono
1275	smartnet
1276	someday
1277	stevewirawan
1278	Stmoritz
1279	sukamoto travel
1280	Super Man
1281	Sy Devi
1282	tanjung
1283	tekywidjaja
1284	the_city
1285	Thekancuts
1286	ThNiner
1287	Thunderflip
1288	Tmac
1289	Trances
1290	triple-j
1291	tyaaditboulder
1292	Tyan Bastyan
1293	UK
1294	ultramilk
1295	VaastuShastra
1296	van-tbird
1297	vcool
1298	Vespa
1299	voxchapina
1300	waustralia


----------



## hermawan

1301 - 1306

1301	weblinkcenter
1302	widibudianto
1303	wongcawang
1304	yesta.79
1305	zhock2001
1306	ЯTR


----------



## Balaputradewa

Prof..kayaknya data2 yg ud ada disini perlu di update terus secara berkala dan dikembangkan..seperti pembagian/yg mana member SSC Indonesia, SSC luar yg berkunjung ke SSCI, SSCI yg di banned, atau bahkan identifikasi member SSCI per-zona wilayah 
selanjutnya para member baru pasca penghitungan kmaren, mesti dimasukin list juga khan..sori nih prof. kalo bikin usulan yg ngerepotin lagi


----------



## hermawan

Usulan ditampung dan akan di TL (taruh laci:lol::lol::lol eh di tindak lanjuti...
emang kepikiran juga nih
sepertinya ada juga fenomena menarik..
1. ... di tiap2 daerah/ ada yang "mbahurekso" (apa bahasa Indonesianya ya..)
2. Trus yang iseng2 promo produk atau pengacau yang ganti2 nama itu apa masih bisa disebut member


----------



## daroe_909

thanks to Bang Hermawan..saluuuuttttt kay: 
aq #133...wew ^^


----------



## =NaNdA=

wew.. gw urutan 10 besar terus, gara2 sering posting pas jaman kuliah dulu, hehe.. 
sekarang udah agak sibuk tapi lagi mencoba meluangkan waktu untuk SSCI..

anyway, thanks buat bung hermawan... kay:


----------



## Dazon

thx banget Hermawan atas listnya yang komplit! 27. Dazon = 125. Exx. Id Exx rusak losing password.


----------



## Sony Sjklw

thanks Bung Hermawan atas listnya kay:, gw sendiri ngak nyangka bisa masuk 50 besar walaupun sekarang postingnya ngak sesering waktu awal gabung di forum ini.


----------



## Ampelio

Sizter85 said:


> _Wow,.. thread-nya brilliant kay:_ Saking sibuk merhatiin perkembangan di warteg sama Nusantara,.. ga liat2 sekitar kalau SSC Ind launched thread baru yg *Amazing* ini, Thanks *TS* for making this thread :banana:


^^betul *Siz*, gw juga baru2 ni "ngeh" dan setelah buka thread ni ternyata luar biasa... kay: terutama salute utk *hermawan* mister statistics! :cheers: ...dan kayaknya gw dah jarang2 posting, eh kok di urutan #18 ya 

Member total SSC sendiri 377.000-an, lebih dari cukup utk bisa membentuk suatu kota


----------



## gantengscool

bener2 baru tahu ada thread ini....& ngga nyangka masuk 5 besar :lol:


Bener-bener luar biasa Bung Hermawan :lol:





atmada said:


> btw, jangan karena cm ngejar posting rank atas, jadi ntar banyak yg oot..



saya setuju.




.


----------



## hildalexander

^^ wah mantab prof hermawan....two thumbs up....seandainya semua yg ada di listing itu ikut gathering nasional bulan Juni-Juli nanti....bakal jadi gathering forumer terbesar se-Indo ya....


----------



## eurico

Hah gathering nasional? Di mana mam?


----------



## hermawan

Terima kasih all my friends atas segala pujiannya dan apresiasinya....
dari awal, tidak semilimeter pun keinginan untuk memperoleh itu semua...
hanya ada satu obsesi ......
gimana dari kita2 ...
ada ghatering tahunan...
ada sekretariat dan pengurus....
ada members dengan member card...
dari sisi sumber daya saya yakin mampu..


----------



## hildalexander

^^ bulan JUni ikut ya..... PM saya untuk no hp. tengkyu


----------



## hermawan

Insya Allah kalo pas nggak ada kegiatan kantor atau lainnya, ikut..


----------



## rilham2new

Paradyto sudah masuk postingan ke 10 ribu :cheers:
VRS pun sudah tembus 10 ribu postingan juga :cheers:


----------



## sbyctzn

walaupun ketinggalan tidak lupa ikut memberikan aprsiasi yang suangaattttt buesarrrr :lol::lol::lol::lol::lol: kepada hermawan atas keisengannya,,,, 
aje gile hermawan, sampe segitunya sensusnya....
saya nggak nyangka bisa sampai sedetil itu.....
tidak tau kalau sudah dibuat threadnya



Ocean One said:


> ^^
> Pengen usul neh, gimana kalau di buatkan kartu member yang resmi, jadi kita pun dalam meliput berita di lapangan seperti harus ngambil gambar bisa lebih save. Kayak waktu kejadian saya mau ambil pic di 21 Grandmall Bekasi, jadi ribet. Jadi sekalian kita bisa promosikan SSCI juga.:lol::lol::lol:


usul bagus,,,,
sebagai relawan, sangat membutuhkan yang satu ini.....
very urgent!!!



hermawan said:


> Terima kasih all my friends atas segala pujiannya dan apresiasinya....
> dari awal, tidak semilimeter pun keinginan untuk memperoleh itu semua...
> hanya ada satu obsesi ......
> gimana dari kita2 ...
> ada ghatering tahunan...
> ada sekretariat dan pengurus....
> ada members dengan member card...
> dari sisi sumber daya saya yakin mampu..


usul bagus.....
member card untuk ke lapangan untuk relawan SSCI,,,,
trus gathering tahunan
saya bermimpi kongrers kita bisa sangat besar dan dihadiri presiden kita....
di tempat ballroom yang mewah....
SSCI jadi terkenal.....
apakah mimpi yah??? :nuts::nuts:
bagaimana om momod???
potensi yang luar biasa nih....
atau bikin majalah mungkin?? atau tabloid???
mungkin saja pikiran iseng kita disini akan bisa merubah masa depan negara kita


----------



## gophar

wah peringkat 570


----------



## retroisme

177 nih gue.. hehee. lumayannn. jarang posting sih tapi tiap hari buka SSCI buat update informasi. Kalo ada informasi ya nge post. dari pada cuma nanya2 doang nyampah di thread. hehe


----------



## fajarmuhasan

Salut aja dech buat @Hermawan yg meluangkan waktu....
apa gak ada tools yg otomatis ngitung ya?


----------



## hermawan

Ya..kalo ada metode yang bisa ngitung lebih efisien, coba deh lagi dicari....
kalo global ada, coba ke community..trus members...
tapi kalo dipilah cuma Indonesia agak sulit...


----------



## D3Y

wah gue udah disensus belum ya ?


----------



## hermawan

^^
Ya belumlah...
khan gabungnya baru bulan Mei.....


----------



## smg820

356 dexa wah salut Id yg lama masuk no ini <padahal paswordnya rusak>
yg ID baru skarang belum masuk sensus...:lol:


----------



## hermawan

oh..smg itu Dexa ya...


----------



## bang.idan

waah thanks pak Hermawan, saya rajin buka tp blum pernah uplod foto walaupun kerjaannya gak jauh dr dunia konstruksi juga
dan akhirnya nongol di nomor 605..

dani


----------



## smg820

hermawan said:


> oh..smg itu Dexa ya...


hehehe... soalnya nyang ID lama udah error paswordnya... jd pake id baru:lol:

thanks dah prof hermawan dah jadi ketua bps ssci... :cheers:


----------



## inside_us

hermawan said:


> Usulan ditampung dan akan di TL (taruh laci:lol::lol::lol eh di tindak lanjuti...
> emang kepikiran juga nih
> sepertinya ada juga fenomena menarik..
> 1. ... di tiap2 daerah/ ada yang "mbahurekso" (apa bahasa Indonesianya ya..)
> 2. Trus yang iseng2 promo produk atau pengacau yang ganti2 nama itu apa masih bisa disebut member


eh makasi ya saya urutan 151 

padahal joinna udah dari taon 2006 

n maaf juga ni buat semua..mungkin cuman saya disini user yg sering bikin ribut ke negara tetangga..

tapi saya sudah tobat....

jadi klo ada kawan2 yg sempat sakit hati karena ulah saya yg kadang provokatif di regional kita ini atau khususnya di regional lain. ane minta maaf


buat bung Hermawan , good job broo, ngga nyangka masi sempat sempatnya buat kek ginian..

berapa bulan ya untuk cari cari id setiap member yg prnah di posting di regional segede Indonesia ini ? anda termasuk orang yang sabar gan.


all your endeavour in this case , will be highly appreciated bro...THANKS


----------



## beybiekyu

hehe salam kenal semua


----------



## Sizter85

^^Bung hermawan.. kapan di update nh ?


----------



## Wicak_15

@Hermawan: Pak Hermawan, kalo boleh tahu, saya sudah di urutan berapa?


----------



## yudibali2008

thanks bang Hermawan...

Minum kopi sambil nunggu update listnya nih bang


----------



## hermawan

Untuk kawan-kawan semua...
Saya mohon maaf kalo belum update lagi datanya...
Terhadap pertanyaan Kapan up date lagi ...mungkin nunggu libur panjang he..he..he..
Saya juga minta masukan, ada nggak cara yang lebih baik dan akurat untuk mengetahui jumlah forumers


----------



## hildalexander

^^ ask momod


----------



## joeylen

Wah seratus tujuh

Gpp,yang penting rame.


----------



## kalimantanku

wow saya urutan ke 91...lumayan lah...sempat vakum di SSCI..tp akhir nya balik lagi..dan bahkan lebih candu...

makasih om Hermawan...good job banget...semoga pemerintah khusus nya yg ada kepentingannya ama infrastruktur perkotaan bisa semakin sadar jika forum ini ada di Indonesia...:cheers::cheers:


----------



## joeylen

wah....jadi candu ya bro kal sekarang.xixixixixixi


----------



## san3010

waduh jauh amat urutan gua??? harus rajin2 ngepost lagi neh
wakakaka

1264 san3010


----------



## D3Y

^^ ane kayaknya udah masuk 20 top nih ( PD ) 
makin deket deh ke impian dapet undian jalan2 ke paris dari SCCI


----------



## yudibali2008

^^

:nuts: :hahaha:

boleh juga tuh brow, ane ikutan ahhhhh


----------



## endar

hihihihih old member saya no 366.. gara2 lupa pass jadi aja bikin baru, hehhe.. wah yang ini nomor berapa ya.. heheheh


----------



## oweeyman

punya ane kok gak masuk di daftar yak?


----------



## TFM1

^^ hehehehe,,, kan kalo endar pake kang, karena oraang sunda. Rahul pake bang, mungkin karena medan. Kalau saya daeng aja, karena makassar... :lol:


----------



## Sizter85

^^Ayoo semua makanya yang aktif ya,.... sukses kay:


----------



## endar

^^ makasih kang acul dan daeng TMF1.. ehhehe

^^ iya sist,, aktif selalu ya,, keep share and shine.


----------



## Sizter85

^^Huummm sip endar ... kay:


----------



## Ocean One

Kayakx tinggal sy aja neh yang dah gak pernah aktif posting lg.
Turun pangkat deh neh pastinya...
Tapi tetap setia jadi pengamat forum!!! hhhhhhhh


----------



## rizhal

first posting hno:hno::bash:


----------



## rahul medan

^^
joint maret 2010, ttp jumlah postingan baru 2. Itu pun cuma tester doank
wow... silent reader sejati


----------



## v-sun

^^keren yah, gak gatel gitu pengen ikut komen2


----------



## rahul medan

^^
xixixix... :lol:


----------



## hermawan

Sabar ya semuanya...
dalam beberapa hari lagi akan muncul posisi sampai 2011...


----------



## TFM1

^^ yeeeeee... Thanks prof...


----------



## acull

TFM dpt kepala,Acull paling dpt ekor !


----------



## TFM1

^^ TFM mah dapetnya, tagihan pulsa yg membengkak... :rofl:


----------



## rahul medan

wah judulnya dah di edit am momod.
Tinggal nunggu prof. posting datanya aj.. eng ing eng...


----------



## hermawan

Dear teman-teman........
Sejak Februari 2010, data-data forumers Indonesia belum pernah diupdate lagi.......
Tentunya selama kurang lebih 2 tahun sudah banyak perkembangan yang terjadi, baik dari segi munculnya forumer2 baru, jumlah postingan maupun thread2 baru yang bermunculan. Baru di awal tahun 2012 ini saya berkesempatan untuk menghitung kembali.

Mengenai metode pengumpulan datanya, setelah mendengar saran dan masukan dari teman2 sekalian, rupanya cara yang dianggap paling valid ya dengan menghitung secara manual…..

Tentang batasan siapa yang disebut Forumer Indonesia, masih seperti dulu yaitu mereka yang posting di thread2 Indonesia. Posting di luar thread Indonesia tidak dihitung, demikian pula jika ada forumer warga negara lain memposting disini, maka ia kan dihitung, karena pada dasarnya forumer SCCI itu tidak dilihat ia warga negara mana, yang penting ybs mempunyai kepedulian terhadap pembangunan di Indonesia.

Agak berbeda dengan yang pertama yang datanya bersifat umum, dalam pengumpulan data kali ini saya mencoba untuk mengelompokkan forumers kedalam kelompok “tempat” dan “minat”, sekaligus untuk mengetahui si A ini banyak “nongkrongnya” di kota mana saja sih, atau minatnya pada event apa.
…..dan juga kali ini agar daftar tidak terlalu panjang, maka data akan disajikan untuk former yang sudah posting di atas 100 posting. Bagi forumer yang postingnya kurang dari 100 belum kami masukkan ke dalam daftar.
….Terakhir, data akan disajikan secara bertahap, biar awet diskusinya hehehe… 
Oklah, langsung aja….


----------



## hermawan

*SSCI members 2012*​
*GENERAL CONSTRUCTION AND DEVELOPMENT*
Untuk data General C & D ini, sengaja tidak kami kelompokkan, ya namanya saja konsruksi, ya umumlah. 

Data diambil tanggal 3 Januari 2012 jam 09.00, dan hasilnya adalah :



> 1	rilham2new	278
> 2	AceN	273
> 3	laba-laba	219
> 4	rahul medan	209
> 5	Hadi	175
> 6	David-80	105
> 7	UMD	105
> 8	VRS	95
> 9	Andre_theRising	94
> 10	Sizter85	92
> 11	gantengscool	90
> 12	unyupeople	86
> 13	ssphila	85
> 14	=NaNdA=	83
> 15	TFM1	77
> 16	@b1	69
> 17	cyberprince	69
> 18	Wicak_15	60
> 19	Happy Man	59
> 20	Ocean One	57
> 21	paw25694	57
> 22	bataxbond	51
> 23	novian	51
> 24	peseg5	51
> 25	Tawon	50
> 26	Wilz	50
> 27	bbq	49
> 28	netsurfe	48
> 29	Widana89	48
> 30	Aucostar	47
> 31	Mimihitam	47
> 32	fajarmuhasan	46
> 33	unity	46
> 34	hellothere123	45
> 35	gliazzurra	43
> 36	RAGIL77	43
> 37	sbyctzn	42
> 38	KPA	38
> 39	t1t4n1c_1912	38
> 40	DJ_Archuleta	37
> 41	Blue_Sky	36
> 42	noe2009	35
> 43	v-sun	33
> 44	asudarsono	32
> 45	eurico	32
> 46	bimbim	31
> 47	lombok	30
> 48	dochan	27
> 49	F-ian	27
> 50	GARUDA 777	26
> 51	m4rk3y	26
> 52	Ampelio	25
> 53	c00lridge	25
> 54	endar	25
> 55	blablanonsense	24
> 56	pekerja_proyek	24
> 57	yudibali2008	24
> 58	drie	23
> 59	MARINHO	21
> 60	acull	19
> 61	ncon	19
> 62	Yus3R	19
> 63	anno_malay	18
> 64	jeppy123	18
> 65	paradyto	18
> 66	spetznaz_kdi	18
> 67	TradersFromMakassar1	18
> 68	D3Y	17
> 69	Volksraad	17
> 70	detwis	16
> 71	gussinyo	16
> 72	sanhen	16
> 73	titus15	16
> 74	wangweijie84	16
> 75	Balikpapaners	14
> 76	Dazon	14
> 77	lastger	14
> 78	opang	14
> 79	eelhasan	13
> 80	mouRINHO	13
> 81	ruperdo	13
> 82	Alphonse Not-Elric	12
> 83	CrazyForID	12
> 84	medan-visi	12
> 85	oweeyman	12
> 86	pecinta_surabaya	12
> 87	r4d1ty4	12
> 88	RumahBolon	12
> 89	sembilanbelas	12
> 90	tollfreak	12
> 91	worldsuperstar	12
> 92	bagak	11
> 93	Joe Philip	11
> 94	netaholics13	11
> 95	uchupp	11
> 96	abray	10
> 97	aksjiah	10
> 98	archiholic	10
> 99	atmada	10
> 100	castle_92	10
> 101	sasamakan	10
> 102	tata	10
> 103	ulost16	10
> 104	ardimusica	9
> 105	BauIng	9
> 106	fcaesarn	9
> 107	ira-watie	9
> 108	K14N	9
> 109	kaputra	9
> 110	acoolguyfromnz	8
> 111	Bettarga	8
> 112	ferindo	8
> 113	Hiteyoi Kazazz	8
> 114	SBYcity	8
> 115	thedaydreamer	8
> 116	Zhan Qida	8
> 117	4de	7
> 118	ceudah	7
> 119	hildalexander	7
> 120	Kris18	7
> 121	masdwi	7
> 122	panitiakurban	7
> 123	sand7	7
> 124	star2dusts	7
> 125	titowahyu	7
> 126	AAG	6
> 127	abel77	6
> 128	adi90	6
> 129	andri_mucil	6
> 130	Balaputradewa	6
> 131	dira	6
> 132	dito_marito	6
> 133	Ebek21	6
> 134	Eky	6
> 135	hayabusa_future	6
> 136	jrot	6
> 137	RianArfiansyah	6
> 138	Venantio	6
> 139	ace4	5
> 140	aedee	5
> 141	Andi.Ir	5
> 142	Bhima_90	5
> 143	fajri	5
> 144	glitz_boy	5
> 145	HERYONOTUGIJONO	5
> 146	joeylen	5
> 147	Kopassus	5
> 148	medanku.ayomaju	5
> 149	Puntagorda	5
> 150	RapidRail	5
> 151	sesamee	5
> 152	simplyrammy	5
> 153	SkySpeed	5
> 154	Surakarta	5
> 155	Trip2Java	5
> 156	utomo	5
> 157	Zorobabel	5
> 158	~MELVINDONESIA~	4
> 159	Adian Herf	4
> 160	anaki101	4
> 161	anemonic	4
> 162	bamz..	4
> 163	benjamin.tjong	4
> 164	d'sulovyo	4
> 165	Go Ahead Eagles	4
> 166	huahaha	4
> 167	jono	4
> 168	jonokun	4
> 169	maciej_sl	4
> 170	magali	4
> 171	Marsya	4
> 172	mataram	4
> 173	Shaggy_Solo	4
> 174	Sony Sjklw	4
> 175	sturmgewehr	4
> 176	timur_mangkuto	4
> 177	tiwulbakul	4
> 178	tjokro_ragazzo	4
> 179	Totto-Chan	4
> 180	trakulu	4
> 181	wonkcerbon	4
> 182	AndyH	3
> 183	anOz	3
> 184	arif doank	3
> 185	Bluemooncm78	3
> 186	bozanova	3
> 187	bozhart	3
> 188	Cah_Bagus97	3
> 189	dimasputra	3
> 190	Djoko Lelono	3
> 191	Erran	3
> 192	excqnn	3
> 193	finalA	3
> 194	gatotkaca	3
> 195	gen.set	3
> 196	indistad	3
> 197	inside_us	3
> 198	JAG2	3
> 199	Jungle_surf	3
> 200	Karto	3
> 201	kolak	3
> 202	korangborenzoro	3
> 203	Malaysian skyscraper	3
> 204	mesmdn	3
> 205	MinImaX	3
> 206	momo45	3
> 207	NeeDHeLp	3
> 208	Nett	3
> 209	OPTX	3
> 210	Pakponidi	3
> 211	Palu_Maju2012	3
> 212	rawkus	3
> 213	retroisme	3
> 214	RidZ Albarn	3
> 215	Rock Star	3
> 216	ronidecor2	3
> 217	simphony	3
> 218	syahdila ndut	3
> 219	the kamidi	3
> 220	Tunasa	3
> 221	Van Koetai	3
> 222	vandri23	3
> 223	widibudianto	3
> 224	WiWiWi	3
> 225	aa coy	2
> 226	abiepolaris	2
> 227	Achbh4r	2
> 228	agasi93	2
> 229	aguuungg	2
> 230	Alvin	2
> 231	Andhy2	2
> 232	AsianDragons	2
> 233	Balandra	2
> 234	balikpapan	2
> 235	blangpadang	2
> 236	bonekNET	2
> 237	Brown_Eastern	2
> 238	Bungong kaye	2
> 239	Cah SMG	2
> 240	charl1e	2
> 241	cirebonese	2
> 242	Comeliness	2
> 243	dasarKAMPUNGAN	2
> 244	diorinisan	2
> 245	dipa	2
> 246	elgibbor	2
> 247	ericww	2
> 248	Fir3blaze	2
> 249	Freezy89	2
> 250	fuzaista	2
> 251	had94zz	2
> 252	Haiz08	2
> 253	hayu arya	2
> 254	heartstation	2
> 255	hen_mart2006	2
> 256	india_fox	2
> 257	jhojockey	2
> 258	krey	2
> 259	Mehome	2
> 260	michael2088	2
> 261	MikaGe	2
> 262	mubataba	2
> 263	Nance	2
> 264	nick_1212	2
> 265	niekovlm	2
> 266	nugrohoo	2
> 267	Ojak	2
> 268	olivia9	2
> 269	PAHOTAN	2
> 270	pencakar langit	2
> 271	Quiroz	2
> 272	ratnamayasari	2
> 273	rdenada	2
> 274	rezabgt	2
> 275	siary	2
> 276	sigarantang	2
> 277	sinyalkumat	2
> 278	smg820	2
> 279	Songko25492	2
> 280	SuaraRakyat	2
> 281	Sweet	2
> 282	syuhada21	2
> 283	teddybear	2
> 284	tipenb168	2
> 285	vindoarga	2
> 286	wason32	2
> 287	wedskyosho	2
> 288	XxRyoChanxX	2
> 289	Yamauchi	2
> 290	ydkurniawan	2
> 291	zeinedean	2
> 292	zephyranthes	2
> 293	@civil_engineer	1
> 294	adhit56	1
> 295	adi89	1
> 296	adolph	1
> 297	afril	1
> 298	akhyaree	1
> 299	alamobulava	1
> 300	ananto hermawan	1
> 301	andre.ivano	1
> 302	andrytulusdoor	1
> 303	ANTHONY @ SURABAYA	1
> 304	anugrah84	1
> 305	aqua_bottle	1
> 306	Ara	1
> 307	ardindonesia	1
> 308	aries shinobi	1
> 309	astral_xyz	1
> 310	atut	1
> 311	augustharry	1
> 312	azira92	1
> 313	azkaaisyah	1
> 314	bahar	1
> 315	bimo.prawiro	1
> 316	bkz010019	1
> 317	blangpadang1610	1
> 318	bobbybishop	1
> 319	caesarleo	1
> 320	Cakwan	1
> 321	Carbudit	1
> 322	chinmi90	1
> 323	co_cool	1
> 324	cOcO_cHaneL	1
> 325	conceptor	1
> 326	credge	1
> 327	cupu2	1
> 328	D_Y2k.2^	1
> 329	Da Ifan rustcLub	1
> 330	damarsinyo	1
> 331	democles	1
> 332	Denny070187	1
> 333	desta28	1
> 334	devrypj	1
> 335	Don KingKong	1
> 336	dongkrak09	1
> 337	Dupank17	1
> 338	eagle7602	1
> 339	eenx	1
> 340	engke	1
> 341	ericcando	1
> 342	erwin4rch	1
> 343	faradilla del pippo	1
> 344	FdanPiko	1
> 345	Ferdy21	1
> 346	Fikr	1
> 347	filipal_111	1
> 348	firdaus	1
> 349	fittananda	1
> 350	g4brielle	1
> 351	gomerax	1
> 352	gozuseal	1
> 353	grebow	1
> 354	hack3line	1
> 355	hafis	1
> 356	haqky	1
> 357	hermawan	1
> 358	icracked	1
> 359	iForce	1
> 360	ilyas world	1
> 361	indonesia1	1
> 362	indrarko	1
> 363	J`Town	1
> 364	jactkwn	1
> 365	jansej	1
> 366	jedifuk	1
> 367	jerrick	1
> 368	johnny440	1
> 369	jojohanhan	1
> 370	juliusg	1
> 371	Justin_Lee	1
> 372	K.S.A	1
> 373	kalderon	1
> 374	kang rey	1
> 375	kemasslolii	1
> 376	khosim	1
> 377	kipty	1
> 378	kuw01medan	1
> 379	lampung_gech	1
> 380	langit_biru	1
> 381	levyphobia	1
> 382	Lindha92	1
> 383	lor_mbonoloyo_man	1
> 384	Love_Alisa	1
> 385	lovindair	1
> 386	mahendraardiyanto	1
> 387	mapvxz	1
> 388	Maxtini	1
> 389	nazrey	1
> 390	Nenek Genit	1
> 391	Omluki	1
> 392	opowae	1
> 393	party_animals	1
> 394	Peterongan	1
> 395	PrinceArchibald	1
> 396	Putra Tanggamus	1
> 397	rasarya	1
> 398	rebe12	1
> 399	reinhart87	1
> 400	riadylicious	1
> 401	Rivadh	1
> 402	rizaseptama	1
> 403	Ryanto	1
> 404	samuel89	1
> 405	Sandy Permana	1
> 406	sayaka	1
> 407	senoholic09	1
> 408	senseisan	1
> 409	setiajie	1
> 410	skyscrapped	1
> 411	SMKJ	1
> 412	spidol	1
> 413	superkambing	1
> 414	Sutanto90	1
> 415	teuku arya	1
> 416	TheTramp	1
> 417	Tingginehe123	1
> 418	tomkris	1
> 419	toyogiristeel	1
> 420	trybgv	1
> 421	tukang gali sumur	1
> 422	tukangbasotahu	1
> 423	Tulsa	1
> 424	umang	1
> 425	Val_project	1
> 426	VIAN JKT	1
> 427	WaOnEmperoR	1
> 428	WendyROP	1
> 429	win	1
> 430	yanuar	1
> 431	YongJae	1
> 432	yosepe	1
> 433	yudz83	1
> 434	Zigie	1
> 435	ZukiChirO	1


Untuk yang suka General C&D, juaranya masih bung Ilham, runner up - bro Acen dan peringkat 3, bro Laba-labakay:


----------



## hermawan

.....dan sekarang data tentang kota-kota.
Diawali kota terbesar di Sumatera.

*MEDAN*

Data Kota Medan diambil pada tanggal 3 Januari 2012 jam 14.00.
Data Medan terdiri dari :
1. [MEDAN] Projects & Development 
2. MEDAN l Crystal Square 
3. MEDAN | Imam Bonjol Business Centre
4. MEDAN l Medan Center Point 
5. MEDAN l Hotel Santika & Gramedia Expo 
6. MEDAN | Grand Elite Hotel 
7. MEDAN l Rumah Sakit Pendidikan FK UNPRI l
8. Deli Grand City - Medan's largest development 

dan totalnya adalah :



> 1	laba-laba	1269
> 2	rahul medan	784
> 3	Andre_theRising	205
> 4	unyupeople	152
> 5	bbq	141
> 6	Happy Man	136
> 7	rilham2new	134
> 8	medan-visi	116
> 9	MegaBliz	97
> 10	Mulia_atkins	85
> 11	UMD	68
> 12	RumahBolon	63
> 13	AceN	55
> 14	Aucostar	55
> 15	inside_us	53
> 16	gliazzurra	52
> 17	TFM1	41
> 18	michael2088	36
> 19	t1t4n1c_1912	36
> 20	Wilz	36
> 21	Medan01	35
> 22	Blue_Sky	33
> 23	syahdila ndut	33
> 24	c00lridge	31
> 25	paw25694	30
> 26	Þróndeimr	29
> 27	ncon	28
> 28	Aboen	26
> 29	Balaputradewa	26
> 30	David-80	26
> 31	Ampelio	25
> 32	anja sadiqa	23
> 33	Tawon	23
> 34	=NaNdA=	22
> 35	engke	22
> 36	aedee	21
> 37	netsurfe	21
> 38	ahansaputra	20
> 39	DJ_Archuleta	20
> 40	Taditisa	20
> 41	ulost16	20
> 42	hayabusa_future	18
> 43	yudibali2008	18
> 44	azkaaisyah	16
> 45	uchupp	16
> 46	drie	15
> 47	titowahyu	15
> 48	abel77	14
> 49	Achbh4r	14
> 50	v-sun	14
> 51	lombok	13
> 52	ilmoe	12
> 53	jendry	12
> 54	Trip2Java	12
> 55	Zigie	12
> 56	etyahudotkom	11
> 57	Joe Philip	11
> 58	sanhen	11
> 59	Alvin	10
> 60	cyberprince	10
> 61	D3Y	10
> 62	Hiteyoi Kazazz	10
> 63	RapidRail	10
> 64	tata	10
> 65	teuku arya	10
> 66	anemonic	9
> 67	Bungong kaye	9
> 68	Dazon	9
> 69	Dewi Melayu	9
> 70	J`Town	9
> 71	paradyto	9
> 72	saint_diablo	9
> 73	worldsuperstar	9
> 74	bonzorno	8
> 75	SuaraRakyat	8
> 76	arif doank	7
> 77	atut	7
> 78	gussinyo	7
> 79	hildalexander	7
> 80	panic everyday	7
> 81	ruperdo	7
> 82	simphony	7
> 83	unity	7
> 84	acoolguyfromnz	6
> 85	fahminanda	6
> 86	jhojockey	6
> 87	medan_megapolitan	6
> 88	medanku.ayomaju	6
> 89	rizalhakim	6
> 90	skycraper	6
> 91	Sutanto90	6
> 92	Val_project	6
> 93	dochan	5
> 94	iAndy-JaKaRtA	5
> 95	Mehome	5
> 96	rasarya	5
> 97	rey_zone	5
> 98	Soulmateku	5
> 99	Surakarta	5
> 100	Totto-Chan	5
> 101	anno_malay	4
> 102	chow	4
> 103	deegian	4
> 104	Exx	4
> 105	Fir3blaze	4
> 106	Ocean One	4
> 107	omasbos56	4
> 108	SeeMacau	4
> 109	twenty-first-floor	4
> 110	wangweijie84	4
> 111	Yamauchi	4
> 112	aa coy	3
> 113	antoniang	3
> 114	aries shinobi	3
> 115	Balandra	3
> 116	bamz..	3
> 117	bataxbond	3
> 118	bozhart	3
> 119	cronoz76	3
> 120	Ferdy21	3
> 121	Forgiato	3
> 122	hellothere123	3
> 123	joeylen	3
> 124	Lintar	3
> 125	Mahaputra	3
> 126	Sony Sjklw	3
> 127	spidol	3
> 128	studio_one	3
> 129	t.aldi	3
> 130	Zhan Qida	3
> 131	ace4	2
> 132	andi penanggungan	2
> 133	BATAMANIA	2
> 134	blangpadang1610	2
> 135	bozanova	2
> 136	Chris_Lyantto	2
> 137	cOcO_cHaneL	2
> 138	cunhau	2
> 139	detwis	2
> 140	Don KingKong	2
> 141	Erran	2
> 142	gantengscool	2
> 143	Green Love	2
> 144	Hadi	2
> 145	jack_kimmies	2
> 146	marnoaja	2
> 147	melly	2
> 148	Mimihitam	2
> 149	mkwardana	2
> 150	Namewee	2
> 151	pelancong netral	2
> 152	perekamuda	2
> 153	peseg5	2
> 154	Titian Qalbu	2
> 155	YB_Murty	2
> 156	©Alienware™	1
> 157	abijafar	1
> 158	Aboen Mdn	1
> 159	Addictive	1
> 160	alexg	1
> 161	anakmedan	1
> 162	aneuknanggroe	1
> 163	anugrah84	1
> 164	archiholic	1
> 165	bama84	1
> 166	bang.idan	1
> 167	bimbim	1
> 168	blinkblink	1
> 169	bronxbatax	1
> 170	casandraku	1
> 171	chene	1
> 172	commandos	1
> 173	cupur	1
> 174	DanangSuthoWijoyo	1
> 175	dani92	1
> 176	dedit2006	1
> 177	dimasputra	1
> 178	djodie	1
> 179	dupone	1
> 180	edysaputrayu	1
> 181	endar	1
> 182	ericcando	1
> 183	fyanardi	1
> 184	g4brielle	1
> 185	Gina Gina	1
> 186	greencityriau	1
> 187	gunturpurwanto	1
> 188	h-a-n-s	1
> 189	Haywei Huaching	1
> 190	henrykusnadi	1
> 191	horizona	1
> 192	humpapa	1
> 193	IDRA	1
> 194	Ikhsan	1
> 195	indistad	1
> 196	indostuff	1
> 197	JAG2	1
> 198	join_zulfian	1
> 199	KING BOB	1
> 200	King Sky Pasperga	1
> 201	mahalaproperty	1
> 202	Marsya	1
> 203	mayonices	1
> 204	MetaLight	1
> 205	miketan	1
> 206	monza mareyland	1
> 207	Nenek Genit	1
> 208	nick_1212	1
> 209	ninno98	1
> 210	Ojak	1
> 211	one79	1
> 212	opowae	1
> 213	OPTX	1
> 214	pengko	1
> 215	pocarie	1
> 216	puzzless	1
> 217	r4d1ty4	1
> 218	retroisme	1
> 219	Rilhamnew	1
> 220	Romanista	1
> 221	romeo_metalz	1
> 222	sang kodok	1
> 223	sasaumau	1
> 224	Satrial	1
> 225	seoul sams	1
> 226	sijorok`	1
> 227	syuhada21	1
> 228	tollfreak	1
> 229	us_lukman	1
> 230	venntro	1
> 231	VIAN JKT	1
> 232	VINz TM made in SBY	1
> 233	Wawar05	1
> 234	why_pp3	1
> 235	Xdoni	1
> 236	XxRyoChanxX	1
> 237	Yee Haa	1
> 238	zerofah	1
> 239	ZukiChirO	1
> 240	~MELVINDONESIA~	1


----------



## nick_1212

hermawan said:


> Data diambil tanggal *3 Februari 2012* jam 09.00, dan hasilnya adalah :


lho sekarang kan masih tanggal 12 Januari 2012..

god job om, terima kasih banyak sudah di update
pasti capek itu kerjaan kay:

dan fenomena, banyak forumer baru yang sudah ribuan posting


----------



## hermawan

*PEKANBARU*
Data diambil tanggal 3 Januari 2012 jam 14.00
Pekanbaru terdiri dari :
1. [PEKANBARU] Projects & Development 
2. Menara Dang Merdu Bank RiauKepri 
3. The Peak Hotel & Apartment 
4. Green City 
5. Sudirman City Center 

dan totalnya adalah :


> 1	rilham2new 3.936
> 2	drie 3.264
> 3	jendry 3.138
> 4	fahminanda 1.257
> 5	Kris18 733
> 6	4h3 566
> 7	aboy_wew 565
> 8	hafis 524
> 9	sejar 364
> 10	chow 263
> 11	novian 228
> 12	bama84 193
> 13	anset87 192
> 14	CrazyForID 182
> 15	syuhada21 154
> 16	lancang_kuning 116
> 17	simphony 112
> 18	pekerja_proyek 107
> 19	rasarya 85
> 20	badprivate 61
> 21	laba-laba 59
> 22	AceN 57
> 23	dupone 52
> 24	chubbylover 51
> 25	ikhlas001 49
> 26	amz 48
> 27	fox88 47
> 28	greencityriau 40
> 29	Benedetto 36
> 30	rahul medan 36
> 31	egimasroy 35
> 32	=NaNdA= 34
> 33	charles_chant 28
> 34	Rijal 27
> 35	yudibali2008 26
> 36	Ryanto 24
> 37	Shiver blast 23
> 38	damarsinyo 22
> 39	FrederickR 21
> 40	imoel 21
> 41	definov 20
> 42	anja sadiqa 19
> 43	edwarddhani 19
> 44	gary_LSMN 19
> 45	mahasiswa 19
> 46	azkaaisyah 18
> 47	Budi_anduk 18
> 48	dochan 18
> 49	amza 17
> 50	daroe_909 17
> 51	riaudaily 16
> 52	tjokro_ragazzo 16
> 53	Aizura2011 15
> 54	Dazon 15
> 55	savefree 15
> 56	Ampelio 14
> 57	DJ_Archuleta 14
> 58	mawarjg 14
> 59	sanugrah 14
> 60	wedskyosho 14
> 61	Dewi Melayu 12
> 62	endar 11
> 63	widodo 11
> 64	join_zulfian 10
> 65	martin hadisiswanto 10
> 66	tree999 10
> 67	cullen 9
> 68	M.Ridha 9
> 69	paradyto 9
> 70	unity 9
> 71	ydkurniawan 9
> 72	abijafar 8
> 73	Gina Gina 8
> 74	hellothere123 8
> 75	Ikhsan 8
> 76	Mimihitam 8
> 77	muhammadrezkihr 8
> 78	riskmart 8
> 79	unyupeople 8
> 80	andry.mulyono 7
> 81	gussinyo 7
> 82	pdiar 7
> 83	sang kodok 7
> 84	worldsuperstar 7
> 85	@civil_engineer 6
> 86	aa coy 6
> 87	acoolguyfromnz 6
> 88	alex77 6
> 89	DanangSuthoWijoyo 6
> 90	Fahrudin08 6
> 91	h-a-n-s 6
> 92	kubel 6
> 93	kumis89 6
> 94	lordofdrol 6
> 95	magali 6
> 96	mouRINHO 6
> 97	okkysyah 6
> 98	omasbos56 6
> 99	Ryukifaiz 6
> 100	scoty_and 6
> 101	vsovereign 6
> 102	@b1 5
> 103	balikpapan 5
> 104	bujursangkar 5
> 105	casandraku 5
> 106	dezi kurniawan 5
> 107	eurico 5
> 108	Ferdy21 5
> 109	Hadi 5
> 110	hasymy 5
> 111	medan-visi 5
> 112	Ocean One 5
> 113	peseg5 5
> 114	Satrial 5
> 115	Val_project 5
> 116	afril 4
> 117	andy_pbr 4
> 118	bromalahen 4
> 119	fajarmuhasan 4
> 120	haqky 4
> 121	IDRA 4
> 122	One_abee 4
> 123	retroisme 4
> 124	S.imam 4
> 125	stvz 4
> 126	wiyono 4
> 127	anno_malay 3
> 128	arif doank 3
> 129	avatarvega 3
> 130	Balaputradewa 3
> 131	barried 3
> 132	BATAMANIA 3
> 133	bharadya 3
> 134	Chris_Lyantto 3
> 135	demigodsemidevil 3
> 136	G-NAtion 3
> 137	junz 3
> 138	kalim_baqil 3
> 139	kang rey 3
> 140	masaguseka28 3
> 141	MetaLight 3
> 142	Mulia_atkins 3
> 143	ri4ndi 3
> 144	SentotPawiro 3
> 145	takuy4 3
> 146	titus15 3
> 147	Trip2Java 3
> 148	vin_andi10 3
> 149	vlondeath 3
> 150	wangweijie84 3
> 151	Widana89 3
> 152	Xdoni 3
> 153	yudz83 3
> 154	zoel35 3
> 155	anugrah84 2
> 156	ASTERIX's 2
> 157	awanevan 2
> 158	Balikpapaners 2
> 159	Blue_Sky 2
> 160	Bungong kaye 2
> 161	d4v1d 2
> 162	detwis 2
> 163	Don KingKong 2
> 164	Fikr 2
> 165	Haywei Huaching 2
> 166	hermawan 2
> 167	idiamindada 2
> 168	indraputra 2
> 169	ival.ct 2
> 170	khodri 2
> 171	Light_4 2
> 172	Minang Chaniago 2
> 173	noname111223 2
> 174	oom 2
> 175	picalsikai 2
> 176	ruperdo 2
> 177	Shaggy_Solo 2
> 178	sherif_claude 2
> 179	sky_heart 2
> 180	solo bajingan 2
> 181	Sony Sjklw 2
> 182	Soulmateku 2
> 183	stevenlung9988 2
> 184	Sweet 2
> 185	Tyan Bastyan 2
> 186	ValdomakmuR 2
> 187	9thRevolver 1
> 188	abel77 1
> 189	ahansaputra 1
> 190	aidilts 1
> 191	alterna 1
> 192	Alvin 1
> 193	ancha07 1
> 194	Andhy2 1
> 195	arastu 1
> 196	ardh1net 1
> 197	Arestullah 1
> 198	bakpao 1
> 199	bamz.. 1
> 200	bkz010019 1
> 201	blablanonsense 1
> 202	Bozz Raff 1
> 203	Budak Melayu 1
> 204	c00lridge 1
> 205	caesarleo 1
> 206	Cah_Bagus97 1
> 207	cube dimension 1
> 208	cyberprince 1
> 209	dek coy 1
> 210	dr. Fadhly 1
> 211	Dupank17 1
> 212	ebusinesslanka.com 1
> 213	edlop 1
> 214	Erwin888 1
> 215	excerspa 1
> 216	excqnn 1
> 217	Fandieeeee 1
> 218	freak455 1
> 219	fredzse1 1
> 220	gantengscool 1
> 221	Hoo Family 1
> 222	iAndy-JaKaRtA 1
> 223	iForce 1
> 224	imbyo 1
> 225	indra brugmann 1
> 226	joeylen 1
> 227	Jokowi 1
> 228	kaskuser 1
> 229	kotabertuah 1
> 230	lancerGT 1
> 231	lombok 1
> 232	lordryu 1
> 233	Lovegreen 1
> 234	macpro 1
> 235	MegaBliz 1
> 236	melly 1
> 237	ninno98 1
> 238	ombolot 1
> 239	panji18 1
> 240	pelancong netral 1
> 241	Pelancong netral 2 1
> 242	pelancong netral 3 1
> 243	Pelancong-Netral 1
> 244	pramana 1
> 245	Putri Jakarta 1
> 246	r4d1ty4 1
> 247	razaangraze.g 1
> 248	riau business 1
> 249	Rilhamnew 1
> 250	Rivadh 1
> 251	rizalhakim 1
> 252	savefree2 1
> 253	sayaka 1
> 254	sbyctzn 1
> 255	seoul sams 1
> 256	silverian86 1
> 257	skyscrapped 1
> 258	sofyan_indie 1
> 259	stingr4y 1
> 260	StoneSheets 1
> 261	tengkurizkyhamdani 1
> 262	tiwulbakul 1
> 263	Totto-Chan 1
> 264	Tuah 1
> 265	twenty-first-floor 1
> 266	typhoonbringer 1
> 267	ulost16 1
> 268	urika24 1
> 269	v-sun 1
> 270	xakabo 1
> 271	ZukiChirO 1


----------



## hermawan

*PALEMBANG*

Data diambil tanggal 3 Januari 2012 jam 14.00

Data forumer Kota Palembang diambil dari data :
1. [PALEMBANG] Projects & Development 
2. Orchid Apartment 
3. Underground Mall 
4. Palembang Centre Point 
5. The Fame Citywalk 
6. Tanjung Api – Api (TAA) 
7. Aston Internasional 
8. Bank Sumsel Babel Tower 
9. IGM University Tower 
10. CitraGrand City | New Urban Development 
11. Poll: PALEMBANG | The Sriwijaya Mosque 

Hasilnya adalah :


> 1	paradyto	2332
> 2	Fikr	789
> 3	Xdoni	472
> 4	Arestullah	349
> 5	gunny.gunason	231
> 6	masaguseka28	190
> 7	retroisme	151
> 8	aa coy	147
> 9	Balaputradewa	135
> 10	Ferdy21	132
> 11	heartstation	132
> 12	iyos	132
> 13	SaboKingking	131
> 14	aguuungg	98
> 15	Steanley	92
> 16	gilo_babi_tampan	89
> 17	hen_mart2006	87
> 18	=NaNdA=	80
> 19	aboy_wew	71
> 20	Romanista	68
> 21	valencia2010	62
> 22	asriel992001	57
> 23	kemasslolii	54
> 24	barried	45
> 25	conan_adogawe	43
> 26	syafei2006	35
> 27	Al_Addy	34
> 28	da06093	34
> 29	Kiagus	33
> 30	kakakido	31
> 31	AceN	30
> 32	magali	27
> 33	ifan21	26
> 34	melly	26
> 35	Ir. Budi	25
> 36	join_zulfian	25
> 37	DJ_Archuleta	24
> 38	rilham2new	23
> 39	fadlifplg97	22
> 40	ab3d	20
> 41	alif_rah	19
> 42	hildalexander	19
> 43	kheay	19
> 44	Mimihitam	19
> 45	peetax	19
> 46	edensor	18
> 47	laba-laba	16
> 48	Tangs	15
> 49	drie	14
> 50	MegaBliz	14
> 51	Ampelio	13
> 52	analisa struktur	13
> 53	ayuneedsblood	13
> 54	Dazon	13
> 55	James_PLM	13
> 56	jendry	13
> 57	Kunci Duplikat	11
> 58	vendumesteer	11
> 59	gantengscool	10
> 60	KISSYBITES	10
> 61	soner_maniac	10
> 62	unborn	10
> 63	worldsuperstar	10
> 64	anja sadiqa	9
> 65	jingkrak2007	9
> 66	yudibali2008	9
> 67	Lovegreen	8
> 68	alex77	7
> 69	Blue_Sky	7
> 70	dedit2006	7
> 71	eurico	7
> 72	Exx	7
> 73	Ivand_killjoyz	7
> 74	ahmadmakki	6
> 75	DanangSuthoWijoyo	6
> 76	Dewi Melayu	6
> 77	J. Patra	6
> 78	M Rizki Hakimza	6
> 79	tigasamadengand	6
> 80	twenty-first-floor	6
> 81	wendra chaniago	6
> 82	yantox	6
> 83	acoolguyfromnz	5
> 84	amz	5
> 85	azkaaisyah	5
> 86	bozhart	5
> 87	Chris_Lyantto	5
> 88	David-80	5
> 89	endar	5
> 90	grc.mapi	5
> 91	kubel	5
> 92	olga pinkponk	5
> 93	aedee	4
> 94	bengak	4
> 95	fajri	4
> 96	ibonk	4
> 97	kiara tanepa	4
> 98	lombok	4
> 99	moocliz moo	4
> 100	Ocean One	4
> 101	paw25694	4
> 102	quiksilrey13	4
> 103	richardus	4
> 104	Sizter85	4
> 105	Sony Sjklw	4
> 106	zerofah	4
> 107	ad1fr	3
> 108	aditmadah	3
> 109	bamz..	3
> 110	BATAMANIA	3
> 111	chubbylover	3
> 112	Don KingKong	3
> 113	gemuknian 3
> 114	gussinyo	3
> 115	Hoo Family	3
> 116	iceroundnear	3
> 117	john reagen	3
> 118	Kris18	3
> 119	lampung_gech	3
> 120	magelang	3
> 121	MARINHO	3
> 122	MetaLight	3
> 123	miosterios	3
> 124	mubataba	3
> 125	nta	3
> 126	omasbos56	3
> 127	pecinta_surabaya	3
> 128	radiankeller	3
> 129	REBELIMES	3
> 130	sembilanbelas	3
> 131	spidol	3
> 132	Trip2Java	3
> 133	unity	3
> 134	unyupeople	3
> 135	v-sun	3
> 136	zackyholic	3
> 137	alamobulava	2
> 138	anno_malay	2
> 139	ardindonesia	2
> 140	arif doank	2
> 141	Balikpapaners	2
> 142	bkz010019	2
> 143	Cah_Bagus97	2
> 144	coreng	2
> 145	dariusantoni	2
> 146	deirrab.deirrab	2
> 147	Driecogak	2
> 148	Ebek21	2
> 149	eBes	2
> 150	fahminanda	2
> 151	Haywei Huaching	2
> 152	iAndy-JaKaRtA	2
> 153	IDRA	2
> 154	Jeme_serelo	2
> 155	joeylen	2
> 156	kalimantanku	2
> 157	kang rey	2
> 158	kaokakaoka	2
> 159	kotaku #1	2
> 160	[email protected] 2
> 161	mahasiswa	2
> 162	mahatirm	2
> 163	ncon	2
> 164	OPTX	2
> 165	Pendekar Ilir	2
> 166	peseg5	2
> 167	prophetpetra_11	2
> 168	richardus	2
> 169	ruperdo	2
> 170	RYANDIE	2
> 171	sbyctzn	2
> 172	Shaggy_Solo	2
> 173	simphony	2
> 174	sindrom	2
> 175	Spider_70	2
> 176	t.aldi	2
> 177	technolawn	2
> 178	Val_project	2
> 179	vsovereign	2
> 180	X-	2
> 181	yusril	2
> 182	@b1	1
> 183	10han	1
> 184	2w	1
> 185	abijafar	1
> 186	acik13	1
> 187	acull	1
> 188	airototo	1
> 189	amza	1
> 190	andi penanggungan	1
> 191	andika perdana	1
> 192	aprillio	1
> 193	ariqtopalovic	1
> 194	Asmara Mukhlis	1
> 195	atmada	1
> 196	AyuPearL	1
> 197	bagak	1
> 198	balikpapan	1
> 199	bimbim	1
> 200	blablanonsense	1
> 201	black_gamers	1
> 202	boxcity	1
> 203	boy-from-mars	1
> 204	Bungong kaye	1
> 205	c00lridge	1
> 206	charles Nadrowsky	1
> 207	colonelxq	1
> 208	credge	1
> 209	D3Y	1
> 210	Da Ifan rustcLub	1
> 211	damarsinyo	1
> 212	danarstorm	1
> 213	dani92	1
> 214	dasarKAMPUNGAN	1
> 215	dito_marito	1
> 216	dr_nech	1
> 217	eL	1
> 218	end_ru	1
> 219	ericcando	1
> 220	Erran	1
> 221	FadhilDzulfikar	1
> 222	faradilla del pippo	1
> 223	faradilla del pippo	1
> 224	FdanPiko	1
> 225	Gina Gina	1
> 226	gliazzurra	1
> 227	Gondardo	1
> 228	Hadi	1
> 229	hafis	1
> 230	h-a-n-s	1
> 231	harsyasubandrio	1
> 232	hookkk	1
> 233	ikhlas001	1
> 234	inside_us	1
> 235	Jimmy KS	1
> 236	Jokowi	1
> 237	maknyusss	1
> 238	Manassa	1
> 239	massantos	1
> 240	medan-visi	1
> 241	Mr. Lee	1
> 242	nazlahilal	1
> 243	niars	1
> 244	NpF	1
> 245	nta	1
> 246	oweeyman	1
> 247	owie	1
> 248	panic everyday	1
> 249	PaulMST	1
> 250	pdiar	1
> 251	PendatangBaru	1
> 252	r4d1ty4	1
> 253	rahul medan	1
> 254	Rang Maninjau	1
> 255	rendo	1
> 256	Riyo Nakamura	1
> 257	rudise	1
> 258	sejar	1
> 259	senoholic09	1
> 260	smg820	1
> 261	spetznaz_kdi	1
> 262	stevensp	1
> 263	tanjung	1
> 264	tart17	1
> 265	thinman	1
> 266	tot-ok	1
> 267	Wicak_15	1
> 268	Widana89	1
> 269	yakhont	1
> 270	yayan3986	1
> 271	ZukiChirO	1


----------



## hermawan

*KEDIRI*

data diambil pada tanggal 6 Januari 2012 jam 10.15


> 1	Hanoman25	600
> 2	hermawan	58
> 3	ardimusica	57
> 4	sbyctzn	53
> 5	Toto Boerham	28
> 6	Shaggy_Solo	21
> 7	smg820	17
> 8	suryapraja	16
> 9	yudhit	16
> 10	SMART_City	14
> 11	Aisyiyah	9
> 12	Ampelio	7
> 13	wisesa92	5
> 14	Blue_Sky	4
> 15	dewi.sanggalangit	4
> 16	toto4d	4
> 17	saifdepok	3
> 18	kokobambang	3
> 19	nick_1212	3
> 20	Adiwono	3
> 21	ssphila	2
> 22	tukang mayeng	2
> 23	T. Mahdi	2
> 24	yudibali2008	1
> 25	ananto hermawan	1
> 26	Iman rahman	1
> 27	detwis	1
> 28	henda	1
> 29	jackmaliqa	1
> 30	acdingin	1
> 31	You_soap	1
> 32	ardindonesia	1
> 33	Sitoneizer	1


----------



## hermawan

*BANTEN*
nih wilayah provinsi karena jumlah postingnya masih sangat sedikit

data diambil pada tanggal 6 Januari 2012 jam 10.15


> 1	sayaka	11
> 2	Ampelio	8
> 3	daroe_909	6
> 4	dimasputra	4
> 5	blinkblink	3
> 6	gussinyo	2
> 7	Abimanyu	1
> 8	Mimihitam	1
> 9	lampung_gech	1
> 10	yudibali2008	1
> 11	andi penanggungan	1
> 12	Dolphin_Jantan86	1
> 13	blueskys	1
> 14	lombok	1
> 15	Sitoneizer	1
> 16	hildalexander	1
> 17	Widana89	1
> 18	andrytulusdoor	1
> 19	sap69	1


----------



## hermawan

*JAWA BARAT*
nih yang tercecer dari Provinsi Jabar
diambil dari 
[Smaller cities in west java ] Projects and development 


data diambil pada tanggal 6 Januari 2012 jam 10.15


> 1	v-sun	14
> 2	Kopassus	8
> 3	bharadya	5
> 4	@b1	4
> 5	Ampelio	3
> 6	anugrah84	3
> 7	judyoplasma	3
> 8	wisnuario	3
> 9	D3Y	2
> 10	endar	2
> 11	ira-watie	2
> 12	sanhen	2
> 13	aa coy	1
> 14	AceN	1
> 15	ferindo	1
> 16	ferysyahrezirawan	1
> 17	gulamanis	1
> 18	hildalexander	1
> 19	lombok	1
> 20	mahes1st	1
> 21	RianArfiansyah	1


----------



## hermawan

*JAWA TENGAH*

diambil dari 
1.[KEDUNGSAPUR] Projects & Development
2. Central Java] Projects & Development - Excl. Semarang, Solo, & Purwokerto

diambil pada tanggal 6 Januari 2012 jam 10.15


> 1	ssphila	81
> 2	cyberprince	46
> 3	sembilanbelas	39
> 4	damarsinyo	37
> 5	bharadya	20
> 6	detwis	13
> 7	KPA	10
> 8	Toto Boerham	10
> 9	edytoah	7
> 10	shanewizardman	7
> 11	RAGIL77	6
> 12	T. Mahdi	6
> 13	eurico	5
> 14	castle_92	4
> 15	gantengscool	4
> 16	titus15	4
> 17	tomkris	4
> 18	Adian Herf	3
> 19	Ampelio	3
> 20	lumpia_semarang	3
> 21	noe2009	3
> 22	Shaggy_Solo	3
> 23	Sitoneizer	3
> 24	tuki manuel	3
> 25	danarstorm	2
> 26	hamidanwar	2
> 27	Mimihitam	2
> 28	PrinceArchibald	2
> 29	v-sun	2
> 30	yunancutespdmt	2
> 31	ananto hermawan	1
> 32	anja sadiqa	1
> 33	atmada	1
> 34	augyana rf	1
> 35	Cah_Bagus97	1
> 36	fano	1
> 37	hermawan	1
> 38	indah_dudul	1
> 39	Indra_kencana	1
> 40	javanasia	1
> 41	kenzamudo	1
> 42	magelang	1
> 43	riadylicious	1
> 44	sayaka	1
> 45	silver railegh	1
> 46	tharino	1
> 47	wisnuan	1
> 48	YB_Murty	1


----------



## hermawan

*JAWA TIMUR*

diambil pada tanggal 6 Januari 2012 jam 10.15


> 1	sbyctzn	222
> 2	Hanoman25	116
> 3	ananto hermawan	45
> 4	hermawan	38
> 5	ardindonesia	22
> 6	Shaggy_Solo	22
> 7	yudhit	21
> 8	smg820	21
> 9	nick_1212	18
> 10	eelhasan	17
> 11	gussinyo	16
> 12	ASTERIX's	14
> 13	Silver Arrows	12
> 14	bharadya	8
> 15	man_online	7
> 16	ronidecor2	7
> 17	yudibali2008	6
> 18	dimasputra	6
> 19	OPTX	5
> 20	Pangeran Jawa	4
> 21	Hadi	4
> 22	ssphila	4
> 23	Mimihitam	3
> 24	ahansaputra	3
> 25	Toto Boerham	3
> 26	Arek_Ngalam	2
> 27	unity	2
> 28	SBYcity	2
> 29	Alphonse Not-Elric	2
> 30	KangDjo	2
> 31	ardimusica	2
> 32	adfantz	2
> 33	eurico	1
> 34	SMART_City	1
> 35	detwis	1
> 36	didik2010	1
> 37	archiholic	1
> 38	sammy_damai	1
> 39	Ocean One	1
> 40	Ampelio	1
> 41	suryapraja	1
> 42	Kahyangan 19	1
> 43	Trip2Java	1
> 44	fahminanda	1
> 45	noe2009	1
> 46	acdingin	1
> 47	atmada	1
> 48	andi penanggungan	1
> 49	elevatorindonesia	1
> 50	@b1	1
> 51	pecinta_surabaya	1


----------



## hermawan

*BALI*

Semua data diambil dari thread :
1. [ BALI ISLAND ] Projects & Development 
2. Sirkuit di Bali. "Bali Speed Track"
3. PAASHA, Reflecting the other side of Bali
4. West Paces to manage Ayana Resort & Spa (ex Ritz Carlton)
5. W Hotels Debuts in Bali
6. Ferragamo Resort Bali
7. Raffles Amartha Bali Resort

diambil pada tanggal 6 Januari 2012 jam 10.15


> 1	yudibali2008	145
> 2	Widana89	95
> 3	lombok	29
> 4	hildalexander	28
> 5	AceN	22
> 6	=NaNdA=	20
> 7	eurico	15
> 8	Mimihitam	15
> 9	rasarya	14
> 10	Laurentius_tj	13
> 11	worldsuperstar	13
> 12	arirangboy	12
> 13	Ampelio	10
> 14	iAndy-JaKaRtA	10
> 15	Sizter85	10
> 16	adhianto	9
> 17	David-80	9
> 18	D3Y	8
> 19	gussinyo	8
> 20	Ocean One	8
> 21	rizalhakim	7
> 22	ssphila	7
> 23	acoolguyfromnz	6
> 24	bagak	6
> 25	bbq	6
> 26	sasamakan	6
> 27	v-sun	6
> 28	anno_malay	5
> 29	ardindonesia	5
> 30	F-ian	5
> 31	goldenturtle	5
> 32	Grady	5
> 33	iwe	5
> 34	q_chells	5
> 35	sbyctzn	5
> 36	unity	5
> 37	XxRyoChanxX	5
> 38	@b1	4
> 39	bharadya	4
> 40	danarstorm	4
> 41	dochan	4
> 42	~MELVINDONESIA~	4
> 43	ncon	4
> 44	paradyto	4
> 45	VIAN JKT	4
> 46	adnyana	3
> 47	anindita	3
> 48	ardimusica	3
> 49	Balaputradewa	3
> 50	climax23	3
> 51	DJ_Archuleta	3
> 52	ekastonekraft	3
> 53	harynoorbaetana	3
> 54	jenaro	3
> 55	kusmae	3
> 56	onstudio_bali	3
> 57	andi penanggungan	2
> 58	anja sadiqa	2
> 59	Balinic	2
> 60	Blue_Sky	2
> 61	glitz_boy	2
> 62	h4nh4n	2
> 63	Hafizzuan	2
> 64	jrot	2
> 65	K14N	2
> 66	Karto	2
> 67	laba-laba	2
> 68	macgyver	2
> 69	mahendraardiyanto	2
> 70	megablock	2
> 71	mouRINHO	2
> 72	sap69	2
> 73	smg820	2
> 74	twenty-first-floor	2
> 75	us_luke	2
> 76	Volksraad	2
> 77	abray	1
> 78	alterna	1
> 79	Alvin	1
> 80	anOz	1
> 81	anugrah84	1
> 82	atmada	1
> 83	Aucostar	1
> 84	bamz..	1
> 85	benjamin.tjong	1
> 86	bimbim	1
> 87	blueskys	1
> 88	Bungong kaye	1
> 89	Comeliness	1
> 90	coolden	1
> 91	cyberprince	1
> 92	DanangSuthoWijoyo	1
> 93	detwis	1
> 94	dewaraka	1
> 95	dimasputra	1
> 96	Don KingKong	1
> 97	donkasin	1
> 98	drie	1
> 99	fcaesarn	1
> 100	Freezy89	1
> 101	gliazzurra	1
> 102	Go Ahead Eagles	1
> 103	il_gelato79	1
> 104	inBaliTimur	1
> 105	JAVA COFFEE	1
> 106	jaystar	1
> 107	JKT_NY	1
> 108	jory77	1
> 109	kanazef	1
> 110	Lindha92	1
> 111	Lintar	1
> 112	magali	1
> 113	MARINHO	1
> 114	mbahTonno	1
> 115	melly	1
> 116	MINEMINE	1
> 117	mistergolfer2010	1
> 118	MonoMcJimba	1
> 119	Mulia_atkins	1
> 120	otodidak2010	1
> 121	paw25694	1
> 122	peseg5	1
> 123	r4d1ty4	1
> 124	rilham2new	1
> 125	RYANDIE	1
> 126	samuelkariono	1
> 127	shizimaru	1
> 128	Soedirman	1
> 129	Sony Sjklw	1
> 130	Super Man	1
> 131	sweetblack011	1
> 132	The nyamuk	1
> 133	theblogger	1
> 134	tollfreak	1
> 135	UMD	1
> 136	utomo	1
> 137	Wicak_15	1
> 138	WiWiWi	1
> 139	wonkcerbon	1
> 140	YB_Murty	1
> 141	zamrud	1


----------



## hermawan

Dari Jawa dan Bali sekarang kita menyeberang ke utara - Kalimantan

*PONTIANAK*

Data diambil pada tanggal 4 Januari 2012 jam 13.15


> 1	tjokro_ragazzo	143
> 2	Psalm21_ptk	80
> 3	ifanez	47
> 4	wind16	40
> 5	downsouth	39
> 6	yudibali2008	20
> 7	Blue_Sky	19
> 8	johansyahjojo	19
> 9	bakaneko	17
> 10	Ampelio	17
> 11	kalimantanku	15
> 12	netaholics13	15
> 13	kanazef	14
> 14	Psalm21	13
> 15	Sizter85	13
> 16	Ibroe2k11	12
> 17	beineken	12
> 18	kotaku #1	10
> 19	LeXoN	10
> 20	shanewizardman	7
> 21	crocodiletongue	5
> 22	TFM1	5
> 23	izoel0210	5
> 24	Bungong kaye	4
> 25	Limbad	4
> 26	VIAN JKT	3
> 27	jojackal	3
> 28	@b1	3
> 29	Denny070187	3
> 30	drie	3
> 31	gussinyo	3
> 32	hafis	3
> 33	joeylen	3
> 34	m3nyun	3
> 35	one79	3
> 36	Rivadh	2
> 37	eurico	2
> 38	anja sadiqa	2
> 39	gantengscool	2
> 40	anugrah84	2
> 41	anno_malay	2
> 42	AceN	2
> 43	jendry	2
> 44	bara2011	1
> 45	farhadowen	1
> 46	ersim_shen	1
> 47	Sweet	1
> 48	boxcity	1
> 49	MegaBliz	1
> 50	balikpapan	1
> 51	yumi_kimji	1
> 52	DjayRX	1
> 53	GYEvanEFR	1
> 54	Blitzey	1
> 55	walet	1
> 56	aa coy	1
> 57	blog5a	1
> 58	Chris_Lyantto	1
> 59	kalbar.highway	1
> 60	Quiroz	1
> 61	reymus	1
> 62	ikhlas001	1
> 63	arif doank	1
> 64	Ricky_ptk	1
> 65	Palu_Maju2012	1
> 66	Stargi¤S	1
> 67	rilham2new	1
> 68	ruperdo	1
> 69	ValdomakmuR	1
> 70	fahminanda	1
> 71	RYANDIE	1


----------



## hermawan

*PALANGKARAYA*

Data diambil pada tanggal 4 Januari 2012 jam 13.15


> 1	anno_malay	100
> 2	kalimantanku	59
> 3	afril	58
> 4	boxcity	34
> 5	yudibali2008	14
> 6	m3nyun	12
> 7	rezQ	12
> 8	Blue_Sky	10
> 9	g4mma	9
> 10	mouRINHO	7
> 11	Chris_Lyantto	5
> 12	gussinyo	5
> 13	Ampelio	4
> 14	bharadya	4
> 15	amang asel	4
> 16	putra borneo	4
> 17	tuanhirang	4
> 18	dira	4
> 19	joeylen	4
> 20	drie	4
> 21	Sweet	3
> 22	tjokro_ragazzo	2
> 23	KangDjo	2
> 24	borneo81	2
> 25	anja sadiqa	2
> 26	balikpapan	2
> 27	ival.city	2
> 28	dimasputra	2
> 29	Blitzey	2
> 30	ifanez	2
> 31	ikhlas001	2
> 32	Sizter85	1
> 33	Don KingKong	1
> 34	simplyrammy	1
> 35	JAVA COFFEE	1
> 36	FdanPiko	1
> 37	galangARCHI	1
> 38	join_zulfian	1
> 39	Floredo	1
> 40	aprillio	1
> 41	=NaNdA=	1
> 42	obor_kahuripan	1
> 43	Ocean One	1
> 44	spetznaz_kdi	1
> 45	romeo10	1
> 46	Fir3blaze	1
> 47	netaholics13	1
> 48	Kawulo Alit	1
> 49	daroe_909	1
> 50	AAG	1
> 51	Mimihitam	1
> 52	anugrah84	1
> 53	Hadi	1
> 54	Balaputradewa	1
> 55	kang rey	1
> 56	Nick_2	1
> 57	desta28	1
> 58	teh kotak	1
> 59	blog5a	1
> 60	melly	1
> 61	fahminanda	1
> 62	donkasin	1
> 63	Aan911	1
> 64	anak_nongkrong	1
> 65	aksjiah	1
> 66	hadiwinata	1
> 67	senoholic09	1
> 68	atmada	1
> 69	vanzan	1
> 70	Bungong kaye	1


----------



## hermawan

*BANJARMASIN*

Data diambil pada tanggal 4 Januari 2012 jam 13.15


> 1	boxcity	602
> 2	kalimantanku	440
> 3	m3nyun	375
> 4	amang asel	205
> 5	yudibali2008	136
> 6	tuanhirang	109
> 7	blog5a	44
> 8	igoy	37
> 9	Blue_Sky	26
> 10	Shaggy_Solo	22
> 11	hildalexander	21
> 12	riz_blue	16
> 13	elvandri	16
> 14	damarsinyo	15
> 15	Rivadh	14
> 16	mouRINHO	13
> 17	balikpapan	12
> 18	joeylen	9
> 19	borneo81	9
> 20	daroe_909	9
> 21	Peterongan	8
> 22	duri.tababa	8
> 23	Ampelio	7
> 24	sherlock_mas	7
> 25	utuh_misterius	7
> 26	banjarmasin_bungas	6
> 27	Wawar05	6
> 28	BANUA Ku	6
> 29	Felix_Bpp	6
> 30	hakims	6
> 31	lampung_gech	6
> 32	Chris_Lyantto	5
> 33	unity	5
> 34	Jiwa_Matahari	5
> 35	arianbjm	4
> 36	syaikhu74a	4
> 37	anja sadiqa	4
> 38	SamarindaKU	3
> 39	sturmgewehr	3
> 40	Balikpapaners	3
> 41	aa coy	3
> 42	Balaputradewa	2
> 43	Sizter85	2
> 44	hafis	2
> 45	drie	2
> 46	kubel	2
> 47	tjokro_ragazzo	2
> 48	alif_rah	2
> 49	ichan1884	2
> 50	fromprs_2bpp	2
> 51	setiajie	2
> 52	voxario	2
> 53	anno_malay	2
> 54	MegaBliz	1
> 55	teluk	1
> 56	rebe12	1
> 57	y.sanj	1
> 58	Trio Kwek-Kwek	1
> 59	Van Koetai	1
> 60	Ocean One	1
> 61	elgibbor	1
> 62	Popporo	1
> 63	gantengscool	1
> 64	OPTX	1
> 65	KangDjo	1
> 66	Sweet	1
> 67	go KS go	1
> 68	omasbos56	1
> 69	senoholic09	1
> 70	poniran	1
> 71	the desert	1
> 72	carsense	1
> 73	Quiroz	1
> 74	Bhima_90	1
> 75	paradyto	1
> 76	eurico	1
> 77	dimasdimas79	1
> 78	@b1	1
> 79	kang rey	1
> 80	jaya99	1
> 81	the city	1
> 82	sayaka	1
> 83	jendry	1
> 84	dani92	1
> 85	donk3	1
> 86	v-sun	1


----------



## hermawan

*BALIKPAPAN*
Data diambil dari thread :
1. [BALIKPAPAN] Projects & Development 
2. [Balikpapan Stadium Project] Persiba Balikpapan FC Home Base 
3. [Kariangau Industrial Zone] The Future Economic of Balikpapan 
4. Whiz Hotel 
5. Harbour @Balcony 

Data diambil pada tanggal 4 Januari 2012 jam 13.15


> 1	yudibali2008	2400
> 2	balikpapan	1637
> 3	senoholic09	1353
> 4	Blue_Sky	994
> 5	Sizter85	966
> 6	senokiO	641
> 7	Balikpapaners	299
> 8	anno_malay	266
> 9	afid	244
> 10	hildalexander	184
> 11	Chris_Lyantto	160
> 12	Felix_Bpp	155
> 13	rrsr9a	152
> 14	donk3	150
> 15	Ampelio	138
> 16	ival.city	112
> 17	Aldino Imahara	71
> 18	ardhie_takie	69
> 19	Huda_huda	67
> 20	mouRINHO	58
> 21	TFM1	56
> 22	Rivadh	53
> 23	joeylen	49
> 24	DamaNdra	42
> 25	ichsan	39
> 26	AceN	38
> 27	jaya99	38
> 28	flamable	36
> 29	pekerja_proyek	32
> 30	Mr.Az	28
> 31	ryanazhar	27
> 32	teh kotak	25
> 33	arthursimon	22
> 34	bipbip1	22
> 35	daniwarrior	22
> 36	Leyda Queen	21
> 37	Van Koetai	21
> 38	ival.ct	20
> 39	laba-laba	20
> 40	worldsuperstar	20
> 41	Hoo Family	19
> 42	rahul medan	19
> 43	dani92	18
> 44	drie	18
> 45	bozhart	17
> 46	GTR33	17
> 47	rilham2new	17
> 48	sulist	17
> 49	vertwo	17
> 50	luke07	16
> 51	andri_mucil	15
> 52	David-80	15
> 53	Dazon	15
> 54	eurico	15
> 55	=NaNdA=	14
> 56	detwis	14
> 57	enrico901	14
> 58	ncon	11
> 59	Shy Guy	11
> 60	Trio Kwek-Kwek	11
> 61	Widana89	11
> 62	bharadya	10
> 63	ichan1884	10
> 64	sbyctzn	10
> 65	Antijudischen	9
> 66	buak	9
> 67	dimasputra	9
> 68	elvinomarin	9
> 69	izoel0210	9
> 70	Ocean One	9
> 71	unity	9
> 72	drifany	8
> 73	felanans	8
> 74	fromprs_2bpp	8
> 75	Mimihitam	8
> 76	mrocramf	8
> 77	Peterongan	8
> 78	boxcity	7
> 79	gussinyo	7
> 80	Hadi	7
> 81	MegaBliz	7
> 82	monkymon	7
> 83	paradyto	7
> 84	pecinta_surabaya	7
> 85	anja sadiqa	6
> 86	Brownies.coffee	6
> 87	elgibbor	6
> 88	h-a-n-s	6
> 89	kalimantanku	6
> 90	lazirhaf	6
> 91	lombok	6
> 92	paw25694	6
> 93	peseg5	6
> 94	sayaka	6
> 95	Xdoni	6
> 96	Alvin	5
> 97	Bhima_90	5
> 98	bimbim	5
> 99	Cuankie	5
> 100	DJ_Archuleta	5
> 101	ericcando	5
> 102	jendry	5
> 103	kubel	5
> 104	kukuwi	5
> 105	MaLLiQ	5
> 106	rmmicko	5
> 107	Sony Sjklw	5
> 108	Trip2Java	5
> 109	yudz83	5
> 110	aboy_wew	4
> 111	andi penanggungan	4
> 112	balbecy	4
> 113	coolden	4
> 114	DanangSuthoWijoyo	4
> 115	den iwan	4
> 116	endar	4
> 117	goldenturtle	4
> 118	Mulia_atkins	4
> 119	nuninth	4
> 120	SilentAdmirer	4
> 121	titus15	4
> 122	VIAN JKT	4
> 123	yovanda	4
> 124	aa coy	3
> 125	acoolguyfromnz	3
> 126	atmada	3
> 127	bagak	3
> 128	damarsinyo	3
> 129	daroe_909	3
> 130	Don KingKong	3
> 131	DVOR	3
> 132	erliardi	3
> 133	fahminanda	3
> 134	im cHuNk	3
> 135	iqram	3
> 136	J`Town	3
> 137	Kawulo Alit	3
> 138	peachwoman	3
> 139	perekamuda	3
> 140	rebe12	3
> 141	RoelAnam	3
> 142	SeeMacau	3
> 143	sipsipsip	3
> 144	Surakarta	3
> 145	tata	3
> 146	tjokro_ragazzo	3
> 147	wonkcerbon	3
> 148	adigus	2
> 149	Aditwinznet	2
> 150	alterna	2
> 151	anugrah84	2
> 152	Aquila Altair	2
> 153	blueskys	2
> 154	Bungong kaye	2
> 155	cOcO_cHaneL	2
> 156	@dit'balikpapan	2
> 157	D3Y	2
> 158	danheru	2
> 159	djedac	2
> 160	dodo_free	2
> 161	Dupank17	2
> 162	Ervhandio	2
> 163	fajarmuhasan	2
> 164	Fir3blaze	2
> 165	gantengscool	2
> 166	Gina Gina	2
> 167	heartstation	2
> 168	Honey_Bear	2
> 169	hudavic17	2
> 170	iambob	2
> 171	IlhamBXT	2
> 172	indistad	2
> 173	JAVA COFFEE	2
> 174	kang rey	2
> 175	m3nyun	2
> 176	ms.chandra	2
> 177	netaholics13	2
> 178	OPTX	2
> 179	Quiroz	2
> 180	sang kodok	2
> 181	someday	2
> 182	teu_gableg_ngaran	2
> 183	uniqlly	2
> 184	vsh2008	2
> 185	XxRyoChanxX	2
> 186	zxczx86	2
> 187	4h3	1
> 188	abijafar	1
> 189	afril	1
> 190	ahan	1
> 191	aidil72	1
> 192	alex77	1
> 193	andie_aw	1
> 194	aprillio	1
> 195	ardimusica	1
> 196	ardindonesia	1
> 197	aries shinobi	1
> 198	asiadisplay	1
> 199	bahar	1
> 200	BATAMANIA	1
> 201	c00lridge	1
> 202	Cah Mbloro	1
> 203	Cah_Bagus97	1
> 204	cahyat	1
> 205	chene	1
> 206	Chingu	1
> 207	Comeliness	1
> 208	cyberprince	1
> 209	danarstorm	1
> 210	Danielseliong	1
> 211	dejes	1
> 212	Dewi Melayu	1
> 213	dumbie	1
> 214	emzeti	1
> 215	Erran	1
> 216	fcaesarn	1
> 217	F-ian	1
> 218	fredzse1	1
> 219	g4brielle	1
> 220	gmashur	1
> 221	gunung malang	1
> 222	h4nh4n	1
> 223	hanya defil	1
> 224	hegnor	1
> 225	Indonesia.Water	1
> 226	indrarko	1
> 227	JAG2	1
> 228	jhojockey	1
> 229	jktkite	1
> 230	jlexsi	1
> 231	Jokowi	1
> 232	Jungle_surf	1
> 233	KALIMANJARU	1
> 234	khalysha	1
> 235	Kris18	1
> 236	Leeya JS	1
> 237	magali	1
> 238	Mahaputra	1
> 239	MARINHO	1
> 240	melly	1
> 241	MetaLight	1
> 242	nick_1212	1
> 243	novian	1
> 244	Ojak	1
> 245	omasbos56	1
> 246	optical shop	1
> 247	pedang	1
> 248	raynsity	1
> 249	Rovers	1
> 250	S.imam	1
> 251	sanhen	1
> 252	sasamakan	1
> 253	sembilanbelas	1
> 254	shak22	1
> 255	silver railegh	1
> 256	skyscrapped	1
> 257	sriver	1
> 258	Sweet	1
> 259	teluk	1
> 260	Titian Qalbu	1
> 261	tiwulbakul	1
> 262	twenty-first-floor	1
> 263	ulost16	1
> 264	v:zero	1
> 265	Val_project	1
> 266	v-sun	1
> 267	why_pp3	1
> 268	ZukiChirO	1
> 269	~MELVINDONESIA~	1


----------



## hermawan

*SAMARINDA*
Data diambil dari thread :
1. [SAMARINDA] Projects & Development 
2. Samarinda Global City 

Data diambil pada tanggal 4 Januari 2012 jam 13.15


> 1	joeylen	864
> 2	Sweet	549
> 3	Van Koetai	469
> 4	mouRINHO	430
> 5	Rivadh	385
> 6	daroe_909	374
> 7	Chris_Lyantto	210
> 8	yudibali2008	209
> 9	elgibbor	181
> 10	sayaka	179
> 11	balikpapan	161
> 12	Bhima_90	157
> 13	Blue_Sky	124
> 14	SamarindaKU	116
> 15	warix	108
> 16	the desert	105
> 17	kalimantanku	92
> 18	andri_mucil	82
> 19	the city	75
> 20	Ampelio	69
> 21	Denny070187	58
> 22	Sizter85	54
> 23	hildalexander	53
> 24	wason32	47
> 25	muhdi	45
> 26	adjietama	44
> 27	[email protected] 29
> 28	sturmgewehr	28
> 29	TFM1	28
> 30	Beau_boy	25
> 31	donk3	23
> 32	marko-cakep	23
> 33	drie	22
> 34	gantengscool	22
> 35	yovanda	22
> 36	=NaNdA=	21
> 37	dENBagus	20
> 38	MegaBliz	20
> 39	AceN	18
> 40	Hoo Family	17
> 41	Ervhandio	16
> 42	Balikpapaners	15
> 43	senoholic09	14
> 44	rebe12	13
> 45	ariel efansyah	11
> 46	bharadya	10
> 47	Felix_Bpp	10
> 48	funskyscrapercity	10
> 49	ichan1884	10
> 50	ival.city	10
> 51	rahul medan	10
> 52	rilham2new	10
> 53	jendry	9
> 54	Alsamarindy	8
> 55	sipsipsip	8
> 56	unity	8
> 57	asyauri	7
> 58	DJ_Archuleta	7
> 59	eurico	7
> 60	vanNjenggoten19	7
> 61	balbecy	6
> 62	hendrywoey	6
> 63	Huda_huda	6
> 64	mirwan_chelsea	6
> 65	r4d1ty4	6
> 66	rrsr9a	6
> 67	Sony Sjklw	6
> 68	boxcity	5
> 69	damarsinyo	5
> 70	GORA	5
> 71	worldsuperstar	5
> 72	ale80	4
> 73	anja sadiqa	4
> 74	anno_malay	4
> 75	DamaNdra	4
> 76	DanangSuthoWijoyo	4
> 77	Dazon	4
> 78	Diwangkoro	4
> 79	izoel0210	4
> 80	japra	4
> 81	pelangicell	4
> 82	aa coy	3
> 83	borneo81	3
> 84	call_team	3
> 85	David-80	3
> 86	hafis	3
> 87	m3nyun	3
> 88	MetaLight	3
> 89	Mimihitam	3
> 90	moelyonozx	3
> 91	Mpus	3
> 92	Trio Kwek-Kwek	3
> 93	0b3_st	2
> 94	Aldino Imahara	2
> 95	casandraku	2
> 96	D3Y	2
> 97	dani92	2
> 98	detwis	2
> 99	Dupank17	2
> 100	felanans	2
> 101	indah_dudul	2
> 102	jibaku	2
> 103	kang rey	2
> 104	mileage	2
> 105	monkymon	2
> 106	netaholics13	2
> 107	Pari Kuning	2
> 108	peseg5	2
> 109	Putra Bantaeng	2
> 110	Putra Tanggamus	2
> 111	SandiKa	2
> 112	vee21	2
> 113	Widana89	2
> 114	win	2
> 115	Zams_Man	2
> 116	@b1	1
> 117	@dit'balikpapan	1
> 118	acoolguyfromnz	1
> 119	airototo	1
> 120	anugrah84	1
> 121	ardimusica	1
> 122	arif doank	1
> 123	Asponi	1
> 124	bang.idan	1
> 125	BauIng	1
> 126	bipbip1	1
> 127	bkz010019	1
> 128	bozhart	1
> 129	cyberprince	1
> 130	dira	1
> 131	Don KingKong	1
> 132	dwiwawan	1
> 133	Ebek21	1
> 134	edmanid	1
> 135	erliardi	1
> 136	fcaesarn	1
> 137	gunung malang	1
> 138	Hadi	1
> 139	harsyasubandrio	1
> 140	iim50	1
> 141	ikhwan_milan21	1
> 142	ival.ct	1
> 143	J`Town	1
> 144	jktkite	1
> 145	Kawulo Alit	1
> 146	Majening	1
> 147	mbahTonno	1
> 148	melly	1
> 149	mrocramf	1
> 150	no2nk	1
> 151	Ocean One	1
> 152	omasbos56	1
> 153	Quiroz	1
> 154	Rovers	1
> 155	sbyctzn	1
> 156	SentotPawiro	1
> 157	simplyone	1
> 158	titus15	1
> 159	tjokro_ragazzo	1
> 160	tomkris	1
> 161	twenty-first-floor	1
> 162	VIAN JKT	1
> 163	vsh2008	1
> 164	Wawar05	1
> 165	yudz83	1


----------



## hermawan

*KALIMANTAN LAIN-LAINNYA*
Karena posting terlalu kecil sehingga data ini saya gabungkan dan diambil dari thread :
1.[BANJARBARU & MARTAPURA, KALSEL] Projects & Development 
2.[East-Kalimantan] Projects and Development (excluding Balikpapan & Samarinda) 


Data diambil pada tanggal 4 Januari 2012 jam 13.15



> 1	boxcity	76
> 2	Sizter85	70
> 3	yudibali2008	63
> 4	kalimantanku	44
> 5	Ampelio	24
> 6	joeylen	24
> 7	sayaka	18
> 8	m3nyun	16
> 9	Chris_Lyantto	14
> 10	Haiz08	14
> 11	daroe_909	13
> 12	d1541n	12
> 13	andri_mucil	10
> 14	tuanhirang	10
> 15	Van Koetai	10
> 16	SamarindaKU	9
> 17	mouRINHO	8
> 18	Bhima_90	6
> 19	elgibbor	6
> 20	amang asel	5
> 21	Blue_Sky	5
> 22	Sweet	5
> 23	Balikpapaners	4
> 24	Felix_Bpp	4
> 25	Rivadh	4
> 26	senoholic09	4
> 27	@b1	3
> 28	atmada	3
> 29	DamaNdra	3
> 30	ival.city	3
> 31	Jiwa_Matahari	3
> 32	Shaggy_Solo	3
> 33	drie	2
> 34	eurico	2
> 35	Mimihitam	2
> 36	aa coy	1
> 37	Balaputradewa	1
> 38	balikpapan	1
> 39	borneo81	1
> 40	damarsinyo	1
> 41	donk3	1
> 42	duri.tababa	1
> 43	lombok	1
> 44	nowan	1
> 45	rebe12	1
> 46	senokiO	1
> 47	the_joko	1


----------



## hermawan

Dari pulau Kalimantan, kita menyeberang ke timur ke pulau Sulawesi.
Dimulai dari ujung paling utara..

*MANADO*
Semua data diambil dari thread :
1. [MANADO] Project & Development
2. Grand Kawanua International City - a place of a thousand stars
3. MEGAMAS MANADO - "Kawasan 1000 pengusaha" 
4. Citraland Manado - The City of Blessings
Data diambil pada tanggal 4 Januari 2012 jam 13.15


> 1	magali	102
> 2	Rovers	67
> 3	netaholics13	63
> 4	yudibali2008	26
> 5	Juve157	21
> 6	desta28	20
> 7	gussinyo	14
> 8	stenly	13
> 9	eurico	12
> 10	jimmylie	10
> 11	treeeeeee	10
> 12	avatarvega	8
> 13	Ampelio	7
> 14	MarioOestert	7
> 15	=NaNdA=	6
> 16	Blue_Sky	6
> 17	Ocean One	6
> 18	Sizter85	6
> 19	Sony Sjklw	6
> 20	XxRyoChanxX	6
> 21	12decendants	5
> 22	spaulding	5
> 23	AceN	4
> 24	affcell	4
> 25	Alinghi	4
> 26	anja sadiqa	4
> 27	anno_malay	4
> 28	bkz010019	4
> 29	joeylen	4
> 30	kubel	4
> 31	Mimihitam	4
> 32	TFM1	4
> 33	VIAN JKT	4
> 34	David-80	3
> 35	aries shinobi	2
> 36	balikpapan	2
> 37	Bungong kaye	2
> 38	Chris_Lyantto	2
> 39	detwis	2
> 40	Don KingKong	2
> 41	earlat	2
> 42	jktkite	2
> 43	lombok	2
> 44	nathjams	2
> 45	rilham2new	2
> 46	unity	2
> 47	aan_mustafa	1
> 48	acoolguyfromnz	1
> 49	alterna	1
> 50	amang asel	1
> 51	anugrah84	1
> 52	ardimusica	1
> 53	bharadya	1
> 54	bizchamp	1
> 55	Cah_Bagus97	1
> 56	daroe_909	1
> 57	Dazon	1
> 58	Denny070187	1
> 59	dimasputra	1
> 60	dira	1
> 61	DJ_Archuleta	1
> 62	dochan	1
> 63	Ebek21	1
> 64	Erran	1
> 65	excqnn	1
> 66	Felix_Bpp	1
> 67	F-ian	1
> 68	Hadi	1
> 69	hafis	1
> 70	haira	1
> 71	homerpalazo	1
> 72	jo cruyff	1
> 73	Jokowi	1
> 74	kakakido	1
> 75	Kiagus	1
> 76	Kopassus	1
> 77	nafe	1
> 78	omasbos56	1
> 79	Putra Tanggamus	1
> 80	rasarya	1
> 81	Rijal	1
> 82	sbyctzn	1
> 83	Shaggy_Solo	1
> 84	T. Mahdi	1
> 85	tjokro_ragazzo	1
> 86	toshi27	1
> 87	twenty-first-floor	1
> 88	voxario	1
> 89	warix	1
> 90	why_pp3	1
> 91	Wicak_15	1
> 92	Widana89	1
> 93	Zorobabel	1


----------



## hermawan

*PALU*

Data diambil pada tanggal 4 Januari 2012 jam 13.15


> 1	Palu_Maju2012	84
> 2	Blitzey	77
> 3	dira	33
> 4	eurico	8
> 5	fano	7
> 6	Sudarto	6
> 7	TFM1	6
> 8	Comeliness	5
> 9	uniqlly	5
> 10	kaledonusantara	4
> 11	yudibali2008	3
> 12	RizallHerman	3
> 13	longki	2
> 14	kang rey	2
> 15	ival.city	2
> 16	joeylen	2
> 17	YB_Murty	2
> 18	paluers	1
> 19	Marsya	1
> 20	unity	1
> 21	Sizter85	1
> 22	balikpapan	1
> 23	battala	1
> 24	kubel	1
> 25	Blue_Sky	1
> 26	Jopank	1
> 27	hjauw	1
> 28	TradersFromMakassar1	1


----------



## hermawan

*MAMUJU*

Data diambil pada tanggal 4 Januari 2012 jam 13.15


> 1	eurico	214
> 2	Comeliness	145
> 3	gussinyo	11
> 4	Mimihitam	9
> 5	yudibali2008	9
> 6	Ocean One	7
> 7	Sony Sjklw	6
> 8	TFM1	6
> 9	Wawar05	5
> 10	leekwang	5
> 11	Sizter85	4
> 12	smg820	4
> 13	aa coy	4
> 14	ocid_boyz	3
> 15	twenty-first-floor	3
> 16	ganteng akut	3
> 17	m3nyun	3
> 18	PrinceArchibald	3
> 19	You_soap	2
> 20	Ampelio	2
> 21	tjokro_ragazzo	2
> 22	unity	2
> 23	bharadya	2
> 24	anno_malay	2
> 25	dira	1
> 26	fitakiara	1
> 27	daroe_909	1
> 28	uniqlly	1
> 29	Marsya	1
> 30	aksjiah	1
> 31	lelanang	1
> 32	Bungong kaye	1
> 33	a.maartin	1
> 34	Putra Bantaeng	1
> 35	arif doank	1
> 36	kang rey	1
> 37	cyberprince	1
> 38	AceN	1
> 39	donkasin	1
> 40	sasamakan	1
> 41	bkz010019	1


----------



## hermawan

*GORONTALO*

Data diambil pada tanggal 4 Januari 2012 jam 13.15


> 1	Comeliness	9
> 2	OlandoNetwork	4
> 3	richgun17	2
> 4	yudibali2008	2
> 5	eurico	2
> 6	TFM1	2
> 7	Sony Sjklw	2
> 8	Shaggy_Solo	2
> 9	gussinyo	1
> 10	Toto Boerham	1
> 11	mesmdn	1
> 12	Ocean One	1
> 13	Wawar05	1
> 14	battala	1
> 15	amang asel	1
> 16	Erran	1
> 17	anja sadiqa	1
> 18	andri_mucil	1


----------



## hermawan

*PARE-PARE*

Data diambil pada tanggal 4 Januari 2012 jam 13.15


> 1	Sony Sjklw	22
> 2	Comeliness	18
> 3	@b1	3
> 4	Wawar05	3
> 5	TFM1	2
> 6	changCHANG	1
> 7	eurico	1
> 8	Sweet	1


----------



## hermawan

*BANTAENG*

Data diambil pada tanggal 4 Januari 2012 jam 13.15


> 1	Putra Bantaeng	19
> 2	TFM1	6
> 3	Comeliness	2


----------



## hermawan

*KENDARI*

Data diambil pada tanggal 4 Januari 2012 jam 13.15


> 1	kang rey	63
> 2	kendaricityleap	11
> 3	gussinyo	10
> 4	Ocean One	6
> 5	TFM1	6
> 6	Comeliness	5
> 7	kubel	5
> 8	aa coy	4
> 9	bkz010019	4
> 10	eurico	4
> 11	reymus	3
> 12	yudibali2008	3
> 13	bharadya	2
> 14	boxcity	2
> 15	Freezy89	2
> 16	kendariku	2
> 17	OPTX	2
> 18	spetznaz_kdi	2
> 19	amang asel	1
> 20	Ampelio	1
> 21	aries shinobi	1
> 22	casandraku	1
> 23	Chris_Lyantto	1
> 24	desta28	1
> 25	dimasputra	1
> 26	Felix_Bpp	1
> 27	ge-zet-el	1
> 28	lampung_gech	1
> 29	Mimihitam	1
> 30	RizallHerman	1
> 31	rob268	1
> 32	sesamee	1
> 33	Sizter85	1
> 34	Sizter85	1
> 35	tjokro_ragazzo	1
> 36	twenty-first-floor	1
> 37	uniqlly	1
> 38	unity	1
> 39	v-sun	1
> 40	worldsuperstar	1


----------



## hermawan

*MAKASSAR*
Data ini diambil sebelum jadi Greater Makassar
semua data diambil dai thread :

1.[MAKASSAR] Projects & Development 
2.Tanjung Bunga - The Pride of Makassar 
3.Menara Phinisi 
4.Trans Studio World 
5.Center Point of Indonesia 
6.Siloam International Hospital 
7.Karebosi Hotel | 18 floors 
8.Tanjung Banua | Hotel
9.Aston Hotel & Convention 
10.Citraland Celebes 
11.Al Manar Unismuh 
12.Aerotel Smile 
13.Novotel Grand Shayla
14.Grand OSO City
15.The Hotel & Entertainment Center PT. BII 
16.[Mamminasata (Upcoming Megapolitan form East Indonesia) & Sulawesi Selatan] Projects & Developments 
17.Menara Tellu Cappa UNM 
18.Royal Apartment MAKASSAR 
19.The Apartel | Apartel 
20.Santika Dyandra

Data diambil pada tanggal 4 Januari 2012 jam 13.15


> 1	Sony Sjklw	2260
> 2	Comeliness	2012
> 3	TFM1	1311
> 4	kubel	812
> 5	bkz010019	375
> 6	Wawar05	307
> 7	caesarleo	236
> 8	Andhy2	226
> 9	eurico	224
> 10	Marsya	175
> 11	Ocean One	144
> 12	Ahmad06	116
> 13	uniqlly	115
> 14	AceN	105
> 15	Mimihitam	64
> 16	TradersFromMakassar1	62
> 17	yudibali2008	60
> 18	Sultan Perdana	58
> 19	=NaNdA=	47
> 20	noldy	47
> 21	J. Patra	44
> 22	magali	44
> 23	ncon	41
> 24	gussinyo	37
> 25	iAndy-JaKaRtA	37
> 26	Felix_Bpp	31
> 27	paw25694	30
> 28	erushmooz	28
> 29	rahul medan	24
> 30	Ampelio	23
> 31	Blue_Sky	21
> 32	cyberprince	20
> 33	Eky	20
> 34	kakakido	20
> 35	paradyto	18
> 36	r4d1ty4	18
> 37	rilham2new	18
> 38	Andy w3	16
> 39	TheFinalDestination	15
> 40	treeeeeee	15
> 41	Chris_Lyantto	14
> 42	dochan	14
> 43	kang rey	14
> 44	MegaBliz	14
> 45	Naico09	13
> 46	lombok	12
> 47	anno_malay	11
> 48	bagak	10
> 49	daroe_909	10
> 50	Hadi	10
> 51	Shinichi_Kudo	10
> 52	omasbos56	9
> 53	Jufri Hotelier	8
> 54	Putra Bantaeng	8
> 55	bamz..	7
> 56	Dazon	7
> 57	ferindo	7
> 58	humaidy	7
> 59	@b1	6
> 60	arif doank	6
> 61	bharadya	6
> 62	hafis	6
> 63	haira	6
> 64	kalimantanku	6
> 65	OPTX	6
> 66	WaOnEmperoR	6
> 67	anja sadiqa	5
> 68	casandraku	5
> 69	David-80	5
> 70	dira	5
> 71	rob268	5
> 72	Sizter85	5
> 73	twenty-first-floor	5
> 74	unyupeople	5
> 75	Alvin	4
> 76	dimasputra	4
> 77	DJ_Archuleta	4
> 78	fajarmuhasan	4
> 79	laba-laba	4
> 80	peseg5	4
> 81	rahman1976	4
> 82	romanzick	4
> 83	sbyctzn	4
> 84	Trip2Java	4
> 85	~MELVINDONESIA~	3
> 86	4de	3
> 87	acoolguyfromnz	3
> 88	ardimusica	3
> 89	BauIng	3
> 90	bimbim	3
> 91	bozhart	3
> 92	Bungong kaye	3
> 93	D3Y	3
> 94	Derezara	3
> 95	desta28	3
> 96	Dewi Melayu	3
> 97	didin_2088	3
> 98	Ebek21	3
> 99	excqnn	3
> 100	F-ian	3
> 101	hildalexander	3
> 102	inside_us	3
> 103	jaystar	3
> 104	joeylen	3
> 105	jojohanhan	3
> 106	Kopassus	3
> 107	mouRINHO	3
> 108	Mulia_atkins	3
> 109	panic everyday	3
> 110	seoul sams	3
> 111	typhoonbringer	3
> 112	aa coy	2
> 113	AAG	2
> 114	abray	2
> 115	ace4	2
> 116	airototo	2
> 117	andhira	2
> 118	archiholic	2
> 119	Balaputradewa	2
> 120	balikpapan	2
> 121	bang.idan	2
> 122	battala	2
> 123	boxcity	2
> 124	brillian	2
> 125	c00lridge	2
> 126	Cah_Bagus97	2
> 127	chouneea	2
> 128	da06093	2
> 129	damarsinyo	2
> 130	fyanardi	2
> 131	gempur	2
> 132	gmashur	2
> 133	JAVA COFFEE	2
> 134	jrot	2
> 135	kalempong2	2
> 136	melly	2
> 137	netaholics13	2
> 138	retroisme	2
> 139	Sandy Permana	2
> 140	sayaka	2
> 141	studio_one	2
> 142	superkambing	2
> 143	v-sun	2
> 144	why_pp3	2
> 145	woodbine	2
> 146	worldsuperstar	2
> 147	51rfa	1
> 148	aan_mustafa	1
> 149	afkoelenz	1
> 150	aidil_btp	1
> 151	alamobulava	1
> 152	alex77	1
> 153	andi penanggungan	1
> 154	Andre_theRising	1
> 155	anOz	1
> 156	aries shinobi	1
> 157	arvit	1
> 158	atmada	1
> 159	Balandra	1
> 160	barried	1
> 161	BATAMANIA	1
> 162	bbq	1
> 163	Blukudut	1
> 164	Cah SMG	1
> 165	chow	1
> 166	climax23	1
> 167	DanangSuthoWijoyo	1
> 168	danarstorm	1
> 169	DiaNisMe	1
> 170	Don KingKong	1
> 171	dongkrak09	1
> 172	downsouth	1
> 173	drie	1
> 174	ebusinesslanka.com	1
> 175	efpepe	1
> 176	endar	1
> 177	ericcando	1
> 178	Erran	1
> 179	fadli	1
> 180	fcaesarn	1
> 181	Fir3blaze	1
> 182	fredzse1	1
> 183	Freezy89	1
> 184	gantengscool	1
> 185	Gina Gina	1
> 186	gunturpurwanto	1
> 187	heartstation	1
> 188	hermansaksono	1
> 189	herupkp	1
> 190	icracked	1
> 191	im cHuNk	1
> 192	Indonesia.Water	1
> 193	itha	1
> 194	J`Town	1
> 195	jktkite	1
> 196	join_zulfian	1
> 197	Jokowi	1
> 198	K14N	1
> 199	Kawulo Alit	1
> 200	khosim	1
> 201	kompeni_capitalist	1
> 202	korangborenzoro	1
> 203	KPA	1
> 204	kupidog	1
> 205	lastger	1
> 206	Light_4	1
> 207	macpro	1
> 208	MARINHO	1
> 209	Namewee	1
> 210	nanda*	1
> 211	Nenek Genit	1
> 212	nenene	1
> 213	nillah	1
> 214	novian	1
> 215	OlandoNetwork	1
> 216	Oranng Solo	1
> 217	Phetoy6	1
> 218	Putra Tanggamus	1
> 219	rasarya	1
> 220	rdenada	1
> 221	reado	1
> 222	reymus	1
> 223	rizalhakim	1
> 224	rizaseptama	1
> 225	RockNation	1
> 226	Rosady	1
> 227	samuelkariono	1
> 228	senoholic09	1
> 229	SentotPawiro	1
> 230	shizimaru	1
> 231	shizuoka	1
> 232	smg820	1
> 233	smileagain	1
> 234	Smyle206	1
> 235	Spider_70	1
> 236	star2dusts	1
> 237	t.aldi	1
> 238	tipenb168	1
> 239	titus15	1
> 240	TJIANG	1
> 241	tjokro_ragazzo	1
> 242	tollfreak	1
> 243	tukangbasotahu	1
> 244	VIAN JKT	1
> 245	VincentXIII	1
> 246	Virgoboy	1
> 247	vsovereign	1
> 248	wangweijie84	1
> 249	Widana89	1
> 250	XxRyoChanxX	1
> 251	YB_Murty	1
> 252	yogdogz	1
> 253	zidan	1
> 254	ZukiChirO	1


----------



## TFM1

^^ wah terima kasih banyak prof atas usahanya... kerja yg luar biasa... kay:

My Personal Record :lol:
*Subforum Construction n Development*
bantaeng 2
makassar 3
pare pare 5
kendari 5
gorontalo 6
palu 7
mamuju 8
mamuju 8
general 15
medan 17
balikpapan 21
pontianak 22
samarinda 29
Manado 32
bandung 53
jakarta 126


----------



## hermawan

^^
Wow....virus TFM1 udah menyebar kemana-mana ya:cheers:
Mampir dong mas ke Malang sekali-kali.....


----------



## TFM1

di sumatera cuman medan yg kesentuh
di jawa cuman jakarta dan bandung yg tersetuh

sebenarnya di daerah2 lain sering mengunjungi, tapi jarang posting. mungkin kedepannya akan ikut posting dan berkontribusi deh...


----------



## nick_1212

hermawan said:


> *SURABAYA*
> Semua data diambil dari Greater Surabaya.
> Data diambil tanggal 10 Januari 2012 jam 10.30
> 
> 
> 
> 46	nick_1212	53
> *47	Blue_Sky	51
> 48	David-80	51*
> 49	eelhasan	50
Click to expand...

pada kompakan ya mod?


----------



## Blue_Sky

^^

Haha...
Woo iya donk kami sehati :drunk:

*@all forumers*
Mohon apresiasi yang besar buat hermawan dengan effort nya menyusun list ini. Dan diharapkan list ini hanya menjadi referensi statistik semata, jangan dibuat ajang menjadi siapa yang paling banyak postingan. Ingat forum kita mengedepankan postingan berkualitas daripada kuantitas. Saya mod yang lumayan gatal me-merge postingan yang berceceran :cheers:


----------



## TFM1

^^ +1 sama momod... mencoba menjaga kualitas postingan2 saya...


----------



## smg820

> Ingat forum kita mengedepankan postingan berkualitas daripada kuantitas


 like this... setuju mod... intinya bukan untuk banyak²an posting tapi baik²an posting :lol:

BTW thanks mas heri... saya ditempatkan di nomer 2 di regional Malang 
dan ranking buncit di regional lain... :lol:


----------



## rahul medan

:applause: buat prof Hermawan...
sangat menghargai usaha beliau kay:

TFM mantaap brooo... kay:


----------



## TFM1

^^ kalau di forum sebelah, udah dikasih ijo2 nih prof hermawan...


----------



## hermawan

*SULAWESI LAIN-LAIN*

Data diambil tanggal 4 Januari 2012 jam 13.15 dan diambil dari thread : 
SULAWESI | Terusan Khatulistiwa ( Equatorial Canal ) 


> 1	AceN	3
> 2	gussinyo	2
> 3	rilham2new	2
> 4	F-ian	1
> 5	Erran	1
> 6	Sony Sjklw	1
> 7	DJ_Archuleta	1
> 8	excqnn	1
> 9	tjokro_ragazzo	1
> 10	Mimihitam	1
> 11	Ocean One	1
> 12	haira	1
> 13	=NaNdA=	1
> 14	aan_mustafa	1


----------



## hermawan

*PAPUA*

Data diambil tanggal 4 Januari 2012 jam 13.15.


> 1	gussinyo	14
> 2	Mimihitam	9
> 3	Ampelio	7
> 4	bagak	6
> 5	Ocean One	5
> 6	Hadi	4
> 7	anja sadiqa	4
> 8	acoolguyfromnz	4
> 9	Bungong kaye	3
> 10	Sizter85	2
> 11	aa coy	2
> 12	voxario	2
> 13	Comeliness	2
> 14	aries shinobi	2
> 15	kanazef	2
> 16	typhoonbringer	2
> 17	azkadinansa	2
> 18	sbyctzn	2
> 19	yudibali2008	2
> 20	tjokro_ragazzo	2
> 21	chubbylover	1
> 22	pramudyarian	1
> 23	Venantio	1
> 24	teluk	1
> 25	anugrah84	1
> 26	ariadenta	1
> 27	rilham2new	1
> 28	eurico	1
> 29	andi penanggungan	1
> 30	Joe2544	1
> 31	daroe_909	1
> 32	Blue_Sky	1
> 33	afril	1
> 34	blablanonsense	1
> 35	danarstorm	1
> 36	Psalm21_ptk	1
> 37	Erran	1
> 38	rasarya	1
> 39	netaholics13	1
> 40	dochan	1
> 41	bkz010019	1
> 42	Palu_Maju2012	1
> 43	sturmgewehr	1
> 44	simphony	1
> 45	hildalexander	1
> 46	kalimantanku	1
> 47	F-ian	1
> 48	Ario_91	1
> 49	VIAN JKT	1
> 50	senoholic09	1


----------



## hermawan

*KUPANG*

Data diambil tanggal 4 Januari 2012 jam 13.15.


> 1	Ocean One	4
> 2	yudibali2008	3
> 3	Balaputradewa	3
> 4	aa coy	1
> 5	F-ian	1
> 6	teluk	1
> 7	skyscrapped	1
> 8	Val_project	1
> 9	kang rey	1
> 10	battala	1
> 11	Bungong kaye	1
> 12	Cah_Bagus97	1
> 13	D3Y	1


----------



## hermawan

*LOMBOK-NTB*

Data diambil tanggal 4 Januari 2012 jam 13.15.


> 1	Comeliness	17
> 2	@b1	5
> 3	yudibali2008	3
> 4	VIAN JKT	2
> 5	aan_mustafa	1
> 6	alamobulava	1
> 7	tetizubaidah	1
> 8	teluk	1
> 9	fahminanda	1
> 10	Mimihitam	1
> 11	kalimantanku	1


----------



## atmada

Wah mantab sekali..kay:..baru tau kalau ada update 2012 
btw, apa di akhir nanti bakal direkap siapa aja yg masuk top of the top dari semua data yang udah diposting seperti 2010 dulu mas?


----------



## hermawan

atmada said:


> Wah mantab sekali..kay:..baru tau kalau ada update 2012
> btw, apa di akhir nanti bakal direkap siapa aja yg masuk top of the top dari semua data yang udah diposting seperti 2010 dulu mas?


Mudah2an begitu ya.... 
maaf ya atas kekurangnyamanannya
soalnya kali ini agak sial, pas mulai diupload ehh..flashdisk dan komputer keserang virus.
....jadi ada beberapa pengerjaan yang terpaksa diulang lagi sehingga penyajiannya pun ya harus dicicil


----------



## dochan

mau tanya, hasil sensus yg sekarang adakah yang mencakup semua subforum (seperti sensus sebelumnya).. Maksudnya di SSCI ini yg posting terbanyak si A, B, C dst... Tanpa melihat subforum2? Terima kasih


----------



## Mehome

David-80 said:


> dulu pernah diusulin, kartu resmi SSC untuk global, tapi setelah pertimbangan akhirnya ditolak...karena badan hukum kita secara internasional masih agak rancu...mungkin takutnya dan di mungkinkan banyak orang2 iseng yg pake kartu SSC untuk "jual" atau "malak"
> 
> tapi coba ntar gua diskusi ama admins
> 
> cheers


Om momod.. Hidupin lagi dong wacana yang ini, ini bagus sekali! :cheers:


----------



## TFM1

^^ iya, saya setuju sekali... karena saat ini banyak kejadian kita kesulitan ambil update proyek karena ga punya identitas...


----------



## Blue_Sky

Sudah ditolak dengan pertimbangan diatas. Siapa yang bisa menjamin kartu ini tidak disalah gunakan orang untuk tujuan tidak benar, contoh: mencuri, memalak dsb

Cheers


----------



## Budi_anduk

edited


----------



## Budi_anduk

hermawan said:


> *PEKANBARU*
> Data diambil tanggal 3 Januari 2012 jam 14.00
> Pekanbaru terdiri dari :
> 1. [PEKANBARU] Projects & Development
> 2. Menara Dang Merdu Bank RiauKepri
> 3. The Peak Hotel & Apartment
> 4. Green City
> 5. Sudirman City Center
> 
> dan totalnya adalah : *47.	Budi_anduk 18 *


:banana::banana::banana: lumayan


----------



## hermawan

dochan said:


> mau tanya, hasil sensus yg sekarang adakah yang mencakup semua subforum (seperti sensus sebelumnya).. Maksudnya di SSCI ini yg posting terbanyak si A, B, C dst... Tanpa melihat subforum2? Terima kasih


Pada prinsipnya masih sama seperti sebelumnya....
cuman tahun ini agak sedikit diperluas untuk mengetahui minat para anggota SSCI

Oya untuk teman2, dalam 2 hari ini saya stop dulu lanjutan updatenya berhubung data saya rusak (mungkin kena virus) dan terpaksa download ulang....
Ok ya....trims semuanya


----------



## TFM1

^^ oke prof... oiya nnti ada hasil overallnya ga? tanpa di pisahkan dg kualifikasi minat2nya?

thanks ya prof... kay:


----------



## badprivate

hehehe ketauan kalo saya masih main di 'kandang'.. jarang sekali keluar :cripes:


terima kasih banyak buat tim sensus.. om prof @hermawan :cheers:


----------



## hermawan

Wow, mengulangi lagi ternyata lebih sulit....oklah

Sekarang kita menuju pada hitungan anggota SSCI terhadap "Minat"
Kita mulai dari

*PARIWISATA*
Seluruh data diambil dari :
1. Indonesia Tourism Board !! Please ask Here (don't post a new thread)*
2. VISIT MAKASSAR & VISIT SOUTH SULAWESI*‎
3. VISIT BANDA ACEH 2011
4. Poll:*Visit Indonesia 2011: Wonderful Indonesia
5. Visit Batam 2010
6. MEETING AND CONVENTION IN INDONESIA
7. Visit Lampung Year 2009
8. SAIL BUNAKEN 2009*
9. VISIT SOUTH KALIMANTAN 2009
10.Visit Indonesia Year 2008
11. [ SURAKARTA ] VISIT SOLO YEAR !
12. Indonesia Tourism (not including Bali)
13. membangun daerah wisata di pulau terluar? kenapa enggak
14. Bali .....WORLD'S BEST Islands 2005!!
15. dan thread2 lainnya

Mohon infonya kalau ada thread yang kelewat

Data diambil tanggal 18 Januari 2012 jam 14.0.


> 1	paradyto	858
> 2	Comeliness	182
> 3	F-ian	142
> 4	=NaNdA=	136
> 5	AceN	132
> 6	paw25694	109
> 7	rilham2new	98
> 8	Ocean One	91
> 9	gantengscool	90
> 10	Balaputradewa	89
> 11	lombok	84
> 12	DJ_Archuleta	81
> 13	Alvin	77
> 14	Blue_Sky	74
> 15	ncon	70
> 16	K14N	51
> 17	ace4	48
> 18	novian	47
> 19	tollfreak	46
> 20	XxRyoChanxX	46
> 21	Wawar05	45
> 22	tata	41
> 23	David-80	40
> 24	Rock Star	39
> 25	Sony Sjklw	34
> 26	bkz010019	33
> 27	Mimihitam	32
> 28	sanhen	31
> 29	acoolguyfromnz	30
> 30	Fir3blaze	29
> 31	Trip2Java	29
> 32	JAG2	25
> 33	bozhart	23
> 34	lampung_gech	22
> 35	OshHisham	22
> 36	Zorobabel	21
> 37	peseg5	20
> 38	Ocean One	19
> 39	TFM1	19
> 40	yudibali2008	19
> 41	materialistus	18
> 42	Hadi	17
> 43	Fikr	15
> 44	magali	15
> 45	VRS	15
> 46	@b1	14
> 47	kamski	14
> 48	Sizter85	14
> 49	hymunk	13
> 50	kakakido	13
> 51	Romanista	13
> 52	Skyprince	13
> 53	typhoonbringer	13
> 54	Venantio	13
> 55	Ara	12
> 56	endar	12
> 57	gunny.gunason	12
> 58	tiwulbakul	12
> 59	DanangSuthoWijoyo	11
> 60	ericcando	11
> 61	Nick_2	11
> 62	the kamidi	11
> 63	d'sulovyo	10
> 64	Go Ahead Eagles	10
> 65	hakz2007	10
> 66	retroisme	10
> 67	cOcO_cHaneL	9
> 68	CrazyForID	9
> 69	dochan	9
> 70	J`Town	9
> 71	Putra Bantaeng	9
> 72	Sielo	9
> 73	atmada	8
> 74	Erran	8
> 75	hildalexander	8
> 76	inside_us	8
> 77	Nenek Genit	8
> 78	tjokro_ragazzo	8
> 79	UMD	8
> 80	aremania19	7
> 81	bagak	7
> 82	ceudah	7
> 83	~MELVINDONESIA~	7
> 84	r4d1ty4	7
> 85	singaporegirl	7
> 86	skyscraperboy	7
> 87	unity	7
> 88	aa coy	6
> 89	Aucostar	6
> 90	BauIng	6
> 91	gliazzurra	6
> 92	Medan01	6
> 93	ulost16	6
> 94	aguuungg	5
> 95	Arestullah	5
> 96	beryDS	5
> 97	blablanonsense	5
> 98	Surakarta	5
> 99	v-sun	5
> 100	627	4
> 101	archiholic	4
> 102	benjamin.tjong	4
> 103	Chris_Lyantto	4
> 104	edensor	4
> 105	fcaesarn	4
> 106	join_zulfian	4
> 107	mouRINHO	4
> 108	nanda*	4
> 109	netsurfe	4
> 110	oweeyman	4
> 111	rizaseptama	4
> 112	samuel89	4
> 113	Tangs	4
> 114	bharadya	3
> 115	Budi_anduk	3
> 116	Cah SMG	3
> 117	carloanggrio	3
> 118	castle_92	3
> 119	fajarmuhasan	3
> 120	gomerax	3
> 121	gussinyo	3
> 122	hen_mart2006	3
> 123	iAndy-JaKaRtA	3
> 124	kubel	3
> 125	nathjams	3
> 126	rahul medan	3
> 127	ryanprima	3
> 128	SaboKingking	3
> 129	sugarfree	3
> 130	titus15	3
> 131	vendumesteer	3
> 132	Yamauchi	3
> 133	yudz83	3
> 134	abahoryza	2
> 135	airototo	2
> 136	anOz	2
> 137	bahar	2
> 138	bakpao	2
> 139	Black Stone	2
> 140	c00lridge	2
> 141	CORLEONE	2
> 142	dimasputra	2
> 143	Don KingKong	2
> 144	drie	2
> 145	eurico	2
> 146	fyanardi	2
> 147	gr8panda	2
> 148	greatstyo	2
> 149	IDRA	2
> 150	indistad	2
> 151	Kailyas	2
> 152	kalimantanku	2
> 153	Karto	2
> 154	KayaMaya	2
> 155	ken sydney	2
> 156	Kiagus	2
> 157	Kopassus	2
> 158	Lirtain	2
> 159	macgyver	2
> 160	Mahaputra	2
> 161	MARINHO	2
> 162	metrosuburban	2
> 163	netaholics13	2
> 164	rhz	2
> 165	rizalhakim	2
> 166	rumahkaca	2
> 167	Satrial	2
> 168	sayaka	2
> 169	simplyrammy	2
> 170	the_joko	2
> 171	timlogudeg	2
> 172	triple-j	2
> 173	vindoarga	2
> 174	wawawa	2
> 175	AAG	1
> 176	adie adja	1
> 177	adien_satria	1
> 178	adye_ahmad	1
> 179	alftan	1
> 180	Ampelio	1
> 181	anno_malay	1
> 182	anthonyhr	1
> 183	ardindonesia	1
> 184	ariqtopalovic	1
> 185	arirangboy	1
> 186	arkelus	1
> 187	ASTERIX's	1
> 188	Balandra	1
> 189	bedista	1
> 190	bimbim	1
> 191	blinkblink	1
> 192	bola	1
> 193	charles_chant	1
> 194	chene	1
> 195	chrisdi00	1
> 196	co_cool	1
> 197	Coke_	1
> 198	conan_adogawe	1
> 199	dek coy	1
> 200	Dek Thai	1
> 201	dicom	1
> 202	donkasin	1
> 203	firmanhadi	1
> 204	gratist	1
> 205	gudheg_kendhil	1
> 206	h4nh4n	1
> 207	haira	1
> 208	haze	1
> 209	icikibung	1
> 210	icracked	1
> 211	iForce	1
> 212	Ipan of Thursday	1
> 213	J. Patra	1
> 214	James_PLM	1
> 215	jendry	1
> 216	Jero	1
> 217	Jungle_surf	1
> 218	Juve157	1
> 219	Kris18	1
> 220	ksunarjo	1
> 221	laba-laba	1
> 222	langit	1
> 223	lastger	1
> 224	M.I.A.N	1
> 225	maxxam80	1
> 226	Mehome	1
> 227	mkors	1
> 228	okkysyah	1
> 229	olyxboy	1
> 230	p_sasya	1
> 231	PendatangBaru	1
> 232	Phetoy6	1
> 233	picalsikai	1
> 234	risma2006	1
> 235	Sade	1
> 236	sbyctzn	1
> 237	sesamee	1
> 238	Shaggy_Solo	1
> 239	Siopao	1
> 240	skyscrapped	1
> 241	slerz	1
> 242	smoothcake	1
> 243	szehoong	1
> 244	travellator	1
> 245	unborn	1
> 246	urix99	1
> 247	Volksraad	1
> 248	wonkcerbon	1
> 249	worldsuperstar	1
> 250	wowkeren	1
> 251	wS	1
> 252	Xdoni	1
> 253	yudhirek	1


----------



## hermawan

Sekarang ke yang hobbynya makan-makan

*KULINER*
Seluruh data diambil dari :
1. Pekanbaru's Culinary and Lifestyle*‎
2. Palembang's Culinary - A Masterpiece of Asian's Taste
3. Medan|Food Culture|Budaya Kuliner*‎
4. Place to eat (according to nice design)
5.*It's Time to Eat...(beberapa seri) 

BTW : koq nggak ada ya thread khusus tentang Kuliner Nusantara

Data diambil tanggal 19 Januari 2012 jam 14.0


> 1	VRS	303
> 2	ace4	285
> 3	daroe_909	195
> 4	paradyto	187
> 5	rilham2new	152
> 6	Balaputradewa	111
> 7	bharadya	87
> 8	=NaNdA=	72
> 9	drie	59
> 10	sayaka	58
> 11	dimasputra	57
> 12	Kris18	54
> 13	fajarmuhasan	53
> 14	hildalexander	52
> 15	netsurfe	49
> 16	Budi_anduk	44
> 17	ssphila	40
> 18	rahul medan	34
> 19	yudibali2008	33
> 20	jendry	29
> 21	anOz	28
> 22	dis dis	25
> 23	ruperdo	25
> 24	BauIng	22
> 25	fahminanda	22
> 26	Skyprince	22
> 27	jrot	21
> 28	worldsuperstar	21
> 29	rizalhakim	20
> 30	Nenek Genit	19
> 31	haqky	17
> 32	tjokro_ragazzo	16
> 33	detwis	15
> 34	jaystar	15
> 35	us_lukman	15
> 36	gunny.gunason	13
> 37	motobunny	13
> 38	peseg5	13
> 39	unyupeople	13
> 40	D3Y	12
> 41	twenty-first-floor	12
> 42	UMD	12
> 43	badprivate	11
> 44	Blue_Sky	11
> 45	aksjiah	10
> 46	eurico	10
> 47	korangborenzoro	10
> 48	OshHisham	10
> 49	paw25694	10
> 50	da06093	9
> 51	Dazon	9
> 52	ambalat	8
> 53	ananto hermawan	8
> 54	bozhart	8
> 55	dochan	8
> 56	hellothere123	8
> 57	Kopassus	8
> 58	Trip2Java	8
> 59	zephyranthes	8
> 60	~MELVINDONESIA~	7
> 61	AAG	7
> 62	andhira	7
> 63	bagak	7
> 64	bems	7
> 65	K14N	7
> 66	ncon	7
> 67	RonnieR	7
> 68	unity	7
> 69	Ferdy21	6
> 70	JAG2	6
> 71	riaudaily	6
> 72	sasamakan	6
> 73	savefree2	6
> 74	t.aldi	6
> 75	Volksraad	6
> 76	acull	5
> 77	ardindonesia	5
> 78	cml	5
> 79	MikaGe	5
> 80	blablanonsense	4
> 81	dasarKAMPUNGAN	4
> 82	greatstyo	4
> 83	jenaro	4
> 84	Kiagus	4
> 85	SamarindaKU	4
> 86	star2dusts	4
> 87	urix99	4
> 88	Wicak_15	4
> 89	XxRyoChanxX	4
> 90	Adian Herf	3
> 91	Aizura2011	3
> 92	Ampelio	3
> 93	castle_92	3
> 94	CrazyForID	3
> 95	DanangSuthoWijoyo	3
> 96	danarstorm	3
> 97	David-80	3
> 98	DJ_Archuleta	3
> 99	endar	3
> 100	F-ian	3
> 101	fyanardi	3
> 102	h4nh4n	3
> 103	hafis	3
> 104	kheay	3
> 105	Ocean One	3
> 106	smg820	3
> 107	Sweet	3
> 108	Waldenstrom	3
> 109	ydkurniawan	3
> 110	bimbim	2
> 111	chocoholic	2
> 112	cullen	2
> 113	Fir3blaze	2
> 114	Go Ahead Eagles	2
> 115	Happy Man	2
> 116	heartstation	2
> 117	hen_mart2006	2
> 118	ikhlas001	2
> 119	iNs!	2
> 120	join_zulfian	2
> 121	Juan Pilgrim	2
> 122	laba-laba	2
> 123	lombok	2
> 124	r4d1ty4	2
> 125	sanhen	2
> 126	Sizter85	2
> 127	skyscrapped	2
> 128	tata	2
> 129	tollfreak	2
> 130	Wawar05	2
> 131	aa coy	1
> 132	abib azhar	1
> 133	abray	1
> 134	AceN	1
> 135	adi.saputra	1
> 136	Arestullah	1
> 137	ariqtopalovic	1
> 138	atmada	1
> 139	Aucostar	1
> 140	blinkblink	1
> 141	cyberprince	1
> 142	d'sulovyo	1
> 143	edensor	1
> 144	EenyMeenyMinyMo	1
> 145	Fikr	1
> 146	FM 2258	1
> 147	gliazzurra	1
> 148	hakz2007	1
> 149	harsh1802	1
> 150	huahaha	1
> 151	iAndy-JaKaRtA 1
> 152	icracked	1
> 153	Ikhsan	1
> 154	ink	1
> 155	Ivand_killjoyz	1
> 156	joeylen	1
> 157	Jungle_surf	1
> 158	jusan	1
> 159	kalimantanku	1
> 160	Kawulo Alit	1
> 161	Linguine	1
> 162	londoh	1
> 163	Mahaputra	1
> 164	masaguseka28	1
> 165	netaholics13	1
> 166	Nick_2	1
> 167	novian	1
> 168	Pakponidi	1
> 169	pencakar langit	1
> 170	retroisme	1
> 171	sarimanok	1
> 172	silverian86	1
> 173	solo2000	1
> 174	Sony Sjklw	1
> 175	sugarfree	1
> 176	teotihuacan	1
> 177	Tunasa	1
> 178	typhoonbringer	1
> 179	Venantio	1
> 180	vindoarga	1
> 181	Xdoni	1


----------



## hermawan

Nah....ini thread yang paling "panas"

*SEPAKBOLA*
Seluruh data diambil dari :
1. Indonesia | Football League Season
2. Indonesia joins race to host 2018 & 2022 World Cup !
3. International Soccer Thread
4. Sriwijaya FC - Kebanggaan Masyarakat Sumatera Selatan*‎*


Data diambil tanggal 18 Januari 2012 jam 09.00


> 1	paradyto 1316
> 2	fajarmuhasan	919
> 3	D3Y	469
> 4	Widana89 454
> 5	laba-laba	341
> 6	=NaNdA=	312
> 7	David-80	280
> 8	sbyctzn 270
> 9	Ampelio	260
> 10	hermawan	214
> 11	r4d1ty4 203
> 12	TFM1	161
> 13	satrio pringgondani 156
> 14	Balaputradewa	133
> 15	aguuungg 124
> 16	peseg5 124
> 17	bama84 108
> 18	Inlander	84
> 19	jendry	81
> 20	vindoarga	78
> 21	pecinta_surabaya	75
> 22	bharadya	69
> 23	Blue_Sky	69
> 24	beryDS 68
> 25	ananto hermawan	65
> 26	ace4	60
> 27	~MELVINDONESIA~	56
> 28	rilham2new 55
> 29	Sizter85	54
> 30	anOz	53
> 31	hildalexander 51
> 32	gantengscool	48
> 33	IDRA	44
> 34	drie 43
> 35	yudhirek 40
> 36	Budi_anduk 37
> 37	Balandra 36
> 38	BATAMANIA	35
> 39	nick_1212	34
> 40	Mimihitam 33
> 41	co_cool 32
> 42	izoel0210 32
> 43	oweeyman 32
> 44	DanangSuthoWijoyo 30
> 45	tollfreak 30
> 46	Trip2Java 30
> 47	Djoko Lelono	29
> 48	atmada	28
> 49	typhoonbringer 28
> 50	Sony Sjklw 27
> 51	AceN 26
> 52	d'sulovyo 26
> 53	gunny.gunason 23
> 54	Phetoy6 23
> 55	titus15 22
> 56	F-ian 20
> 57	Kiagus 20
> 58	yumiho 20
> 59	Don KingKong 19
> 60	novian 19
> 61	heartstation 18
> 62	archiholic 17
> 63	hakz2007 17
> 64	aprillio 16
> 65	RockNation 16
> 66	arief_malaysia96 15
> 67	acoolguyfromnz 14
> 68	cah mayong 14
> 69	DjayRX 14
> 70	korangborenzoro 13
> 71	lordofdrol	13
> 72	Sweet 13
> 73	badprivate	12
> 74	eurico 12
> 75	jaystar	12
> 76	bkz010019 11
> 77	Chris_Lyantto 11
> 78	skyscrapped 11
> 79	worldsuperstar 11
> 80	CrazyForID 10
> 81	fcaesarn 10
> 82	jeppy123 9
> 83	jono 9
> 84	Romanista 9
> 85	ulost16 9
> 86	aa coy 8
> 87	Namewee 8
> 88	yudibali2008 8
> 89	BauIng 7
> 90	Dazon 7
> 91	isnan 7
> 92	magali 7
> 93	misaoalexa 7
> 94	VRS 7
> 95	@b1 6
> 96	aboy_wew	6
> 97	indrarko 6
> 98	joeylen 6
> 99	kheay 6
> 100	Wawar05 6
> 101	yudz83 6
> 102	gussinyo 5
> 103	join_zulfian 5
> 104	K14N 5
> 105	mahatirm 5
> 106	noe2009 5
> 107	Pakponidi 5
> 108	RianArfiansyah 5
> 109	rizalhakim 5
> 110	Shaggy_Solo 5
> 111	unity 5
> 112	unyupeople 5
> 113	XxRyoChanxX 5
> 114	aedee 4
> 115	Alphonse Not-Elric 4
> 116	ardindonesia 4
> 117	bagak 4
> 118	DJ_Archuleta 4
> 119	Ferdy21 4
> 120	JAG2 4
> 121	James_PLM 4
> 122	KimFung 4
> 123	Nick_2 4
> 124	quiksilrey13 4
> 125	rahul medan 4
> 126	senoholic09 4
> 127	sindrom 4
> 128	ahansaputra 3
> 129	aries shinobi 3
> 130	Balikpapaners 3
> 131	bola 3
> 132	bonekNET 3
> 133	danarstorm 3
> 134	dasarKAMPUNGAN 3
> 135	endar 3
> 136	Fikr 3
> 137	Fir3blaze 3
> 138	garzland 3
> 139	hen_mart2006 3
> 140	kamski 3
> 141	lombok 3
> 142	nowan 3
> 143	smg820 3
> 144	star2dusts 3
> 145	taPaNoolee 3
> 146	Tiyoe_Garasisolo 3
> 147	Venantio 3
> 148	vsovereign 3
> 149	arif doank 2
> 150	excqnn 2
> 151	Felix_Bpp 2
> 152	forumku.com 2
> 153	Freezy89 2
> 154	imoel 2
> 155	maciej_sl 2
> 156	Marsya 2
> 157	Mehome 2
> 158	Nenek Genit 2
> 159	NT_inmyheart 2
> 160	Peterongan 2
> 161	Rock Star 2
> 162	SamarindaKU 2
> 163	seoul sams 2
> 164	silver railegh 2
> 165	tiwulbakul 2
> 166	TWK90 2
> 167	wangweijie84 2
> 168	4h3 1
> 169	aatea 1
> 170	abahsis 1
> 171	airototo 1
> 172	Aldy 1
> 173	alex77 1
> 174	ambalat 1
> 175	Ara 1
> 176	arepull87 1
> 177	arie21 1
> 178	ASTERIX's 1
> 179	ayuneedsblood 1
> 180	babymilohp 1
> 181	barezas 1
> 182	blurros2 1
> 183	castle_92 1
> 184	ceudah 1
> 185	dENBagus 1
> 186	dian84 1
> 187	dimasputra 1
> 188	Ebek21 1
> 189	eBol 1
> 190	edensor 1
> 191	ekogawa 1
> 192	gliazzurra 1
> 193	G-NAtion 1
> 194	Hadi 1
> 195	haqky 1
> 196	hayabusa_future 1
> 197	Indonesian Pride 1
> 198	infrastructurefetish 1
> 199	ira-watie 1
> 200	Ivand_killjoyz 1
> 201	joe palguno 1
> 202	JohanElmosta 1
> 203	Jungle_surf 1
> 204	kakakido 1
> 205	KayaMaya 1
> 206	KISSYBITES 1
> 207	Kopassus 1
> 208	Manassa 1
> 209	marching 1
> 210	mouRINHO 1
> 211	ncon 1
> 212	netaholics13 1
> 213	nv.rock 1
> 214	OmDhe 1
> 215	picalsikai 1
> 216	sayaka 1
> 217	supadpa 1
> 218	tata 1
> 219	Tunasa 1
> 220	VietnamEagle2010 1
> 221	WendyROP 1
> 222	Wicak_15 1
> 223	Wonderful Indonesia 1
> 224	zenith_suv 1


----------



## Budi_anduk

hermawan said:


> Sekarang ke yang hobbynya makan-makan
> 
> *KULINER*
> Seluruh data diambil dari :
> 1. Pekanbaru's Culinary and Lifestyle*‎
> 2. Palembang's Culinary - A Masterpiece of Asian's Taste
> 3. Medan|Food Culture|Budaya Kuliner*‎
> 4. Place to eat (according to nice design)
> 5.*It's Time to Eat...(beberapa seri)
> 
> BTW : koq nggak ada ya thread khusus tentang Kuliner Nusantara
> 
> Data diambil tanggal 19 Januari 2012 jam 14.00
> *16	Budi_anduk	44*


lumayan berada di jajaran 20 besar :banana:



hermawan said:


> Nah....ini thread yang paling "panas"
> 
> SEPAKBOLA
> Seluruh data diambil dari :
> 1. Indonesia | Football League Season
> 2. Indonesia joins race to host 2018 & 2022 World Cup !
> 3. International Soccer Thread
> 4. Sriwijaya FC - Kebanggaan Masyarakat Sumatera Selatan*‎*
> 
> Data diambil tanggal 18 Januari 2012 jam 09.00
> *37 Budi_anduk 37*


lumayan masuk 40 besar ha ha ha


----------



## hermawan

Entah kenapa, koq setiap saya lihat avatar bro Budi Anduk ini saya selalu ketawa....
Moga2 Bro Budi Anduk memang selucu fotonya

lanjut....
*KEBUDAYAAN*

Seluruh data diambil dari :

Indonesian Culture, Ethnic and People*‎
1. Pusat-Pusat Seni dan Budaya di Indonesia
2. SEMARANG: story n history
3.*Indonesia's Songket | The Gold Ceremonial Dress | Images & Issues*
4. [Indonesia] BATIK News and Images*
5. Indonesian Malay Languages*‎
6. Festival Keraton Nusantara VII*‎
7. Bekas Gedung Bioslop kini menjadi Gedung Kesenian Solo
8. Nenek Moyangku Orang Pelaut : 'Indonesia Jones' theory for Africa
9. Gamelan
10 Indonesia's Batik Finally Protected
11.[Indonesia] Society & Cultural Issues Thread
12. dll

Data Diunduh 20 Januari 2012 pukul 13.00



> 1	Balaputradewa	266
> 2	Alvin	148
> 3	titus15	145
> 4	edytoah	144
> 5	rilham2new	81
> 6	tjokro_ragazzo	76
> 7	Zorobabel	69
> 8	Kris18	67
> 9	drie	61
> 10	paradyto	61
> 11	Blue_Sky	60
> 12	Ara	57
> 13	Kupang	56
> 14	detwis	44
> 15	DanangSuthoWijoyo	38
> 16	sayaka	36
> 17	damarsinyo	35
> 18	bagak	34
> 19	sanhen	33
> 20	David-80	32
> 21	ssphila	31
> 22	dochan	30
> 23	tata	30
> 24	Venantio	28
> 25	jendry	26
> 26	macgyver	24
> 27	F-ian	22
> 28	Ocean One	21
> 29	cOcO_cHaneL	16
> 30	XxRyoChanxX	16
> 31	Shaggy_Solo	14
> 32	bahar	13
> 33	Budi_anduk	13
> 34	Fir3blaze	13
> 35	indistad	13
> 36	MARINHO	13
> 37	TFM1	13
> 38	Ampelio	11
> 39	idiamindada	11
> 40	yudibali2008	11
> 41	aremania19	10
> 42	laba-laba	10
> 43	OshHisham	10
> 44	reita.ryo2011	10
> 45	AceN	8
> 46	cullen	8
> 47	gantengscool	8
> 48	IDRA	8
> 49	Brown_Eastern	7
> 50	eurico	7
> 51	lordofdrol	7
> 52	peseg5	7
> 53	stoofy	7
> 54	Venantio	7
> 55	vindoarga	7
> 56	arif doank	6
> 57	bozhart	6
> 58	castle_92	6
> 59	JktCity	6
> 60	typhoonbringer	6
> 61	Anton	5
> 62	Cah SMG	5
> 63	hildalexander	5
> 64	JAG2	5
> 65	Nick_2	5
> 66	skyscraperboy	5
> 67	unity	5
> 68	627	4
> 69	bola	4
> 70	cyberprince	4
> 71	gunny.gunason	4
> 72	Mehome	4
> 73	paw25694	4
> 74	sgconeill	4
> 75	silver railegh	4
> 76	silverian86	4
> 77	the kamidi	4
> 78	urix99	4
> 79	wS	4
> 80	aseania	3
> 81	ayu9999	3
> 82	Cat Woman	3
> 83	constipation	3
> 84	daroe_909	3
> 85	fajarmuhasan	3
> 86	langit	3
> 87	lombok	3
> 88	novian	3
> 89	rizalhakim	3
> 90	RYANDIE	3
> 91	VRS	3
> 92	woodbine	3
> 93	Alinghi	2
> 94	arepull87	2
> 95	Arestullah	2
> 96	arirangboy	2
> 97	atmada	2
> 98	BauIng	2
> 99	CrazyForID	2
> 100	D3Y	2
> 101	Dazon	2
> 102	DJ_Archuleta	2
> 103	faradilla del pippo	2
> 104	HangPC2	2
> 105	haqky	2
> 106	james911	2
> 107	Kopassus	2
> 108	Mimihitam	2
> 109	New_Species	2
> 110	NpF	2
> 111	Omluki	2
> 112	retroisme	2
> 113	Rock Star	2
> 114	sembilanbelas	2
> 115	spector	2
> 116	tamadun	2
> 117	tipenb168	2
> 118	us_lukman	2
> 119	Yamauchi	2
> 120	=NaNdA=	1
> 121	abijafar	1
> 122	acoolguyfromnz	1
> 123	adeperdana05	1
> 124	Adian Herf	1
> 125	afril	1
> 126	alb3rt	1
> 127	archiholic	1
> 128	ASTERIX's	1
> 129	BATAMANIA	1
> 130	bkz010019	1
> 131	Coca.Colak	1
> 132	cokroaminoto	1
> 133	da06093	1
> 134	dewa	1
> 135	d'sulovyo	1
> 136	edensor	1
> 137	excqnn	1
> 138	fahminanda	1
> 139	Formu1a	1
> 140	FoxUlisse	1
> 141	gks_solo	1
> 142	Go Ahead Eagles	1
> 143	hafidz jon	1
> 144	hakz2007	1
> 145	havoxx	1
> 146	hetfield85	1
> 147	Humble NK	1
> 148	indonesianinamerica	1
> 149	inside_us	1
> 150	joeylen	1
> 151	Johson	1
> 152	join_zulfian	1
> 153	joko	1
> 154	K14N	1
> 155	kaki_langit	1
> 156	kalempong2	1
> 157	kamski	1
> 158	Kawulo Alit	1
> 159	KayaMaya	1
> 160	KPA	1
> 161	macpro2	1
> 162	materialistus	1
> 163	mbahTonno	1
> 164	ncon	1
> 165	otanx	1
> 166	RAGIL77	1
> 167	riadylicious	1
> 168	risma2006	1
> 169	Satrial	1
> 170	sc4	1
> 171	semarangcitizen	1
> 172	sesamee	1
> 173	slim_shady0052	1
> 174	sugarfree	1
> 175	tollfreak	1
> 176	Val_project	1
> 177	worldsuperstar	1


----------



## TFM1

prof ada yg salah kayaknya..
nama saya dobel



hermawan said:


> Nah....ini thread yang paling "panas"
> 
> *SEPAKBOLA*
> Seluruh data diambil dari :
> 1. Indonesia | Football League Season
> 2. Indonesia joins race to host 2018 & 2022 World Cup !
> 3. International Soccer Thread
> 4. Sriwijaya FC - Kebanggaan Masyarakat Sumatera Selatan*‎*
> 
> 
> 
> *17	TFM1	89*
> 18	Inlander	84
> 19	jendry	81
> 20	vindoarga	78
> 21	pecinta_surabaya	75
> *22	TFM1	71*
> 
> 
> 
> Data diambil tanggal 18 Januari 2012 jam 09.00
Click to expand...


----------



## Budi_anduk

hermawan said:


> Entah kenapa, koq setiap saya lihat avatar bro Budi Anduk ini saya selalu ketawa....
> Moga2 Bro Budi Anduk memang selucu fotonya


makasi prof atas sanjungannya. saya bisa dikatakan budi anduk versi kw nya ha ha ha


----------



## hermawan

TFM1 said:


> prof ada yg salah kayaknya..
> nama saya dobel


Yak.....sudah saya check, ternyata benar...
Sudah saya edit dan ada perubahan klasemen

Trims ya, saya juga mengharap ada koreksi, kritik atau saran:cheers:
...dan trims pula telah menyebut saya provokator:lol:

BTW : ID lama masbro TFM1 ini dulunya TradersfromMakassar1 ya


----------



## TFM1

^^ oke, thanks ya prof provokator  :lol:

iya prof, Traders From Makasar,,, tapi karena ID nya kepanjangan, ga pernah saya pake lagi deh... :rofl:

kok tau prof? (pertanyaan bodoh) pasti dukun ya prof hermawan ini, dan statistik ini pun pake ilmu hitam ya? J/K prof... :lol:


----------



## urix99

jujur kalau aku lebih minat ke pesona alam,culture,postingan pesona alam and culture dominannya di thread yg berhubungan dgn sumatera barat,sisanya postingan mampir di thread yg menarik .
Cheer


----------



## tjokro_ragazzo

hermawan said:


> Dari Jawa dan Bali sekarang kita menyeberang ke utara - Kalimantan
> 
> *PONTIANAK*
> 
> *1 tjokro_ragazzo 143* :nocrook:
> 2 Psalm21_ptk 80
> 3 ifanez 47
> 4 wind16 40
> 5 downsouth 39
> 6 yudibali2008 20
> 7 Blue_Sky 19
> 8 johansyahjojo 19
> 9 bakaneko 17
> 10 Ampelio 17
> 11 kalimantanku 15
> 12 netaholics13 15
> 13 kanazef 14
> 14 Psalm21 13
> 15 Sizter85 13
> 16 Ibroe2k11 12
> 17 beineken 12
> 18 kotaku #1 10
> 19 LeXoN 10
> 20 shanewizardman 7
> 21 crocodiletongue 5
> 22 TFM1 5
> 23 izoel0210 5
> 24 Bungong kaye 4
> 25 Limbad 4
> 26 VIAN JKT 3
> 27 jojackal 3
> 28 @b1 3
> 29 Denny070187 3
> 30 drie 3
> 
> 
> Data diambil pada tanggal 4 Januari 2012 jam 13.15


terima kasih atas dukungan semuanya.


----------



## hermawan

Yak, lanjut lagi
*
EKONOMI DAN BISNIS*

Diunduh 20 Januari 2012 pukul 13.00
Semua data bersumber dari thread-thread :

1. Economy, Trade, Monetary, and Businesses
2. Future of Indonesia, towards to a better country
3. MP3EI - Masterplan Percepatan dan Perluasan Pembangunan Ekonomi Indonesia*
4. Indonesian Brands, Products, Companies you can find abroad
5. [Indonesia] Energy Development: Project, News and Pics (Part 2)*
6. INDONESIA'S GLOBAL BRANDS*
7. [Indonesia Retail and Beverages | News & Issues]
8. Indones'a Industries thread
9. Indonesian Game Industry
10.Indonesian Agriculture*‎
11.Property Market Updates
12. Documentary Film: Economy Indonesia
13. Goldman Sachs: Indonesia is The Next Great Emerging Markets
14. Indonesia & South East Asia's Richest Cities By 2020*
15. [Indonesia] Business news
16. 2011 Globe Asia’s 150 Richest Indonesians
17. International Online Transaction black list for Indonesia.
18. 150 Wealthiest Indonesians - 2009 Globe Asia Magazine
19. Aburizal Bakrie , richest man in Southeast Asia !! [ GLOBE ASIA 2008 VERSION ]*‎
20. Sudahkah Anda Menggunakan PRODUK INDONESIA Hari Ini??*‎
21. [Jakarta] Capital or Bussiness Center ?
22. What is indonesia GDP and GDP percapita? in 2030+?
23. Will Indonesia Overtake China in terms of GDP per capita ??
24. [Indonesia] Creativity and Innovation thread!*‎
25. How Nations Become Rich - Commision on Growth & Development Report
26. Indonesia | Companies Issued & News
27. Local Department Store in INDONESIA
28. [Indonesia] Energy Development: Project, News and Pics
29. Huge new oil discovery offshore Aceh? 107-320 billion barrels?*
30. About electricity crisis in medan
31. 2020
32. Indonesian Government Debt and Official gold reserves
33. Indonesian youngster set for GP debut
34. hey guys,, our gdp per capita has reach $ 1500 now
35. Indonesia in BBC's Asia Business Report
36. Will Indonesia overtake the Phillipines?
37. Predicted Economy of Indonesia in the Future by Goldman Sachs
38. Indonesia will overtake british economy
39. Entrepreneurship talking
40. Richest in Indonesia*
41. New Economic Growth Area of Riau Archipelago (NEGARA)
42. VISIT MUSI | Eco+Investment issued & The Breathless life into South Sumatra 
43. dll

dan hasilnya adalah :



> 1	paradyto	642
> 2	Alvin	494
> 3	David-80	276
> 4	Mimihitam	180
> 5	Ocean One	175
> 6	AceN	163
> 7	=NaNdA=	161
> 8	Yamauchi	138
> 9	rilham2new	110
> 10	DJ_Archuleta	104
> 11	F-ian	85
> 12	Balaputradewa	75
> 13	sanhen	65
> 14	peseg5	63
> 15	tata	57
> 16	Zorobabel	57
> 17	VRS 53
> 18	Fir3blaze	52
> 19	laba-laba	50
> 20	macgyver	49
> 21	MARINHO	49
> 22	Mehome	42
> 23	fajarmuhasan	40
> 24	typhoonbringer	37
> 25	iceroundnear	35
> 26	Kopassus	35
> 27	Ara	34
> 28	Blue_Sky	34
> 29	XxRyoChanxX	34
> 30	Fikr	31
> 31	sesamee	31
> 32	unity	31
> 33	bharadya	30
> 34	netaholics13	28
> 35	TFM1	28
> 36	Kailyas	27
> 37	ncon	25
> 38	novian	25
> 39	acoolguyfromnz	23
> 40	dochan	23
> 41	SeeMacau	23
> 42	hellothere123	22
> 43	materialistus	22
> 44	Venantio	22
> 45	BauIng	21
> 46	blinkblink	21
> 47	paw25694	21
> 48	Trip2Java	21
> 49	D3Y	20
> 50	Karto	20
> 51	us_lukman	20
> 52	bahar	19
> 53	d'sulovyo	19
> 54	eurico	19
> 55	dimasputra	18
> 56	atmada	17
> 57	Dazon	17
> 58	bakpao	15
> 59	iAndy-JaKaRtA	15
> 60	wawawa	15
> 61	gunny.gunason	13
> 62	hildalexander	13
> 63	oweeyman	13
> 64	aa coy	12
> 65	da06093	12
> 66	drie	12
> 67	gliazzurra	12
> 68	jeppy123	12
> 69	Sizter85	12
> 70	Sony Sjklw	12
> 71	~MELVINDONESIA~	11
> 72	darielqrenz	11
> 73	Hadi	11
> 74	hakz2007	11
> 75	kamski	11
> 76	Sielo	11
> 77	yudibali2008	11
> 78	@b1	10
> 79	afkoelenz	10
> 80	Arestullah	10
> 81	blablanonsense	10
> 82	Bond James Bond	10
> 83	g4brielle	10
> 84	Rock Star	10
> 85	sasamakan	10
> 86	ace4	9
> 87	cOcO_cHaneL	9
> 88	daroe_909	9
> 89	RonnieR	9
> 90	v-sun	9
> 91	DjayRX	8
> 92	Mahaputra	8
> 93	rizalhakim	8
> 94	tukang gali sumur	8
> 95	vindoarga	8
> 96	yudz83	8
> 97	aksjiah	7
> 98	bama84	7
> 99	EenyMeenyMinyMo	7
> 100	iForce	7
> 101	Ivand_killjoyz	7
> 102	JAG2	7
> 103	lombok	7
> 104	rahul medan	7
> 105	tjokro_ragazzo	7
> 106	tollfreak	7
> 107	asudarsono	6
> 108	bagak	6
> 109	Don KingKong	6
> 110	heartstation	6
> 111	kaki_langit	6
> 112	Marsya	6
> 113	627	5
> 114	Ampelio	5
> 115	bimbim	5
> 116	cyberprince	5
> 117	dis dis	5
> 118	Ebek21	5
> 119	firmanhadi	5
> 120	haze	5
> 121	icracked	5
> 122	J`Town	5
> 123	Kiagus	5
> 124	mataram	5
> 125	Nenek Genit	5
> 126	OPTX	5
> 127	r4d1ty4	5
> 128	Satrial	5
> 129	ananto hermawan	4
> 130	anOz	4
> 131	aries shinobi	4
> 132	arirangboy	4
> 133	Balandra	4
> 134	bozanova	4
> 135	castle_92	4
> 136	co_cool	4
> 137	CrazyForID	4
> 138	edensor	4
> 139	hermawan	4
> 140	magali	4
> 141	Nick_2	4
> 142	retroisme	4
> 143	superkambing	4
> 144	Surakarta	4
> 145	teddybear	4
> 146	wonkcerbon	4
> 147	alamobulava	3
> 148	andhira	3
> 149	Aucostar	3
> 150	BaBot	3
> 151	bola	3
> 152	ceudah	3
> 153	demented_pigeon	3
> 154	eenx	3
> 155	ericcando	3
> 156	gorogituloh	3
> 157	H&M	3
> 158	huahaha	3
> 159	Inlander	3
> 160	jenaro	3
> 161	kalimantanku	3
> 162	Maxtini	3
> 163	mouRINHO	3
> 164	PutraMaya	3
> 165	sayaka	3
> 166	skyscrapped	3
> 167	SkySpeed	3
> 168	ssphila	3
> 169	[email protected] 3
> 170	Widana89	3
> 171	woodbine	3
> 172	AAG	2
> 173	abijafar	2
> 174	adiyon84	2
> 175	aguuungg	2
> 176	alif_rah	2
> 177	arif doank	2
> 178	BATAMANIA	2
> 179	BetterFuture	2
> 180	bozhart	2
> 181	Budi_anduk	2
> 182	c00lridge	2
> 183	Cah SMG	2
> 184	climax23	2
> 185	cml	2
> 186	DanangSuthoWijoyo	2
> 187	dean251182jones	2
> 188	donnie_reef	2
> 189	Erran	2
> 190	fcaesarn	2
> 191	Go Ahead Eagles	2
> 192	greatstyo	2
> 193	Green Love	2
> 194	h4nh4n	2
> 195	had94zz	2
> 196	heartbreaker	2
> 197	ibonk	2
> 198	jaystar	2
> 199	Joe Philip	2
> 200	join_zulfian	2
> 201	joko	2
> 202	JustHorace	2
> 203	K14N	2
> 204	KayaMaya	2
> 205	korangborenzoro	2
> 206	levyphobia	2
> 207	Medan01	2
> 208	newmalayan	2
> 209	Nidji	2
> 210	nova aja	2
> 211	nowan	2
> 212	olyxboy	2
> 213	Omluki	2
> 214	OshHisham	2
> 215	palpal	2
> 216	SaboKingking	2
> 217	saimimran2006	2
> 218	shanty ardan	2
> 219	Silver Arrows	2
> 220	simphony	2
> 221	Sinjin P.	2
> 222	Skyprince	2
> 223	Tangs	2
> 224	ulost16	2
> 225	UMD	2
> 226	uno	2
> 227	WiWiWi	2
> 228	Xdoni	2
> 229	zxczx86	2
> 230	abel77	1
> 231	abib azhar	1
> 232	aedee	1
> 233	akhyaree	1
> 234	anang_tamhar	1
> 235	andrytulusdoor	1
> 236	ardimusica	1
> 237	ardindonesia	1
> 238	aremania19	1
> 239	arepull87	1
> 240	ariqtopalovic	1
> 241	ArtZ	1
> 242	ASTERIX's	1
> 243	Azrain98	1
> 244	benjamin.tjong	1
> 245	Bhima_90	1
> 246	bkusmono	1
> 247	cbrooks	1
> 248	chene	1
> 249	Danielpandu	1
> 250	dasarKAMPUNGAN	1
> 251	Diradio	1
> 252	downsouth	1
> 253	edlop	1
> 254	excqnn	1
> 255	Exx	1
> 256	Ferdy21	1
> 257	fievelski	1
> 258	FrancisXavier	1
> 259	fyanardi	1
> 260	gussinyo	1
> 261	hafis	1
> 262	Haiz08	1
> 263	havoxx	1
> 264	hayabusa_future	1
> 265	hellraisers	1
> 266	hen_mart2006	1
> 267	idiamindada	1
> 268	indistad	1
> 269	jactkwn	1
> 270	JAVA COFFEE	1
> 271	kakakido	1
> 272	kanazef	1
> 273	karbol	1
> 274	kheay	1
> 275	kikitielman	1
> 276	ksunarjo	1
> 277	lampung_gech	1
> 278	leml	1
> 279	lizayuen	1
> 280	lowongankerja	1
> 281	luked6	1
> 282	m.farrouque	1
> 283	madeokas	1
> 284	Manassa	1
> 285	mangput	1
> 286	masaguseka28	1
> 287	mememe	1
> 288	merdeka	1
> 289	MikaGe	1
> 290	mohamed2	1
> 291	momo45	1
> 292	Namewee	1
> 293	nazrey	1
> 294	netsurfe	1
> 295	nick_1212	1
> 296	niroohawaii	1
> 297	nuevo-chicago	1
> 298	panic everyday	1
> 299	penontonsaja	1
> 300	perekamuda	1
> 301	Phetoy6	1
> 302	pray_or_go	1
> 303	raygava	1
> 304	Red flag's egg	1
> 305	riaudaily	1
> 306	ruperdo	1
> 307	ryanprima	1
> 308	ryanr	1
> 309	Sade	1
> 310	samuel89	1
> 311	sc4	1
> 312	senoholic09	1
> 313	shadow_can2003	1
> 314	snow is red	1
> 315	Sultan	1
> 316	T2A	1
> 317	TheAvenger	1
> 318	tiger	1
> 319	tita_diana	1
> 320	titus15	1
> 321	tiwulbakul	1
> 322	Tulsa	1
> 323	twenty-first-floor	1
> 324	Volksraad	1
> 325	worldsuperstar	1
> 326	wS	1
> 327	You_soap	1
> 328	zeinedean	1


----------



## hermawan

*SPORT*

Diunduh 24 Januari 2012 pukul 13.00
Semua data bersumber dari thread-thread :

1. [Indonesia] In World Sport, Indonesia Bisa!!! 
2. Indonesia in sports...
3. [INDONESIA] Sports threads
4. All about PON Kaltim 2008
5. Pekan Olahraga Nasional (PON) XVIII - 2012 - Riau Province - Official Thread
6. SEA GAMES 2011 - Palembang, Indonesia - Official Thread*
7 Which City to Represent Indonesia in Asian Games 2019?*
8. Road to PON XIX JAWA BARAT 2016 - Official Thread
9. ASEAN PARA GAMES 2011 - SOLO, INDONESIA
10. [BALI] The 1st Asian Beach Games 2008
11. Indonesia Golf Course Development
12. [INDONESIA] Indonesia hosting the Olympic?
13. Sudirman Cup
14. Athens 2004*‎
15. PON XVI 2004 Palembang Sumsel
16. Indonesia | Basketball League Season
17. SAIL BUNAKEN 2009
18. Cristiano Ronaldo Visiting Jakarta and Aceh this weekend..

dan hasilnya adalah :


> 1	drie	1254
> 2	rilham2new	981
> 3	paradyto	732
> 4	jendry	722
> 5	Widana89	346
> 6	aboy_wew	312
> 7	Balaputradewa	267
> 8	=NaNdA=	230
> 9	CrazyForID	226
> 10	4h3	190
> 11	fajarmuhasan	184
> 12	pekerja_proyek	177
> 13	Kris18	166
> 14	Blue_Sky	143
> 15	Fikr	143
> 16	Xdoni	117
> 17	chow	108
> 18	Arestullah	99
> 19	TFM1	97
> 20	faradilla del pippo	89
> 21	gantengscool	76
> 22	masaguseka28	76
> 23	David-80	74
> 24	aa coy	73
> 25	AceN	67
> 26	SaboKingking	65
> 27	tata	58
> 28	aguuungg	57
> 29	badprivate	54
> 30	Rock Star	53
> 31	sigarantang	52
> 32	~MELVINDONESIA~	50
> 33	TheHafiz1988	50
> 34	r4d1ty4	44
> 35	yudibali2008	44
> 36	sanhen	43
> 37	syuhada21	43
> 38	gunny.gunason	42
> 39	fahminanda	40
> 40	Mehome	38
> 41	Rivadh	38
> 42	Alvin	37
> 43	vindoarga	37
> 44	nowan	36
> 45	mahasiswa	35
> 46	mouRINHO	33
> 47	Phetoy6	32
> 48	sbyctzn	31
> 49	VRS	31
> 50	XxRyoChanxX	31
> 51	retroisme	30
> 52	Chris_Lyantto	29
> 53	heartstation	27
> 54	izoel0210	27
> 55	ananto hermawan	26
> 56	Antijudischen	26
> 57	atmada	26
> 58	DJ_Archuleta	26
> 59	riaudaily	25
> 60	Sizter85	25
> 61	Volksraad	25
> 62	widodo	25
> 63	theslayer	24
> 64	Hadi	23
> 65	archiholic	22
> 66	dochan	22
> 67	bama84	21
> 68	Budi_anduk	21
> 69	Ryanto	21
> 70	Ampelio	20
> 71	arief_malaysia96	20
> 72	Dazon	20
> 73	K14N	20
> 74	BauIng	19
> 75	beryDS	19
> 76	D3Y	19
> 77	DjayRX	19
> 78	ace4	18
> 79	iyos	18
> 80	James_PLM	18
> 81	Kopassus	18
> 82	Mahaputra	18
> 83	cyberprince	17
> 84	fcaesarn	17
> 85	ichan1884	17
> 86	KPA	17
> 87	oweeyman	17
> 88	PendatangBaru	17
> 89	Dupank17	16
> 90	ncon	16
> 91	Shaggy_Solo	16
> 92	Trip2Java	16
> 93	co_cool	15
> 94	F-ian	15
> 95	M.I.A.N	15
> 96	peseg5	15
> 97	sejar	15
> 98	acoolguyfromnz	14
> 99	guy4versa4	14
> 100	hudavic17	14
> 101	khodri	14
> 102	Mimihitam	14
> 103	Ocean One	14
> 104	Shiver blast	14
> 105	Sony Sjklw	14
> 106	adrianusengel	13
> 107	damarsinyo	13
> 108	syafei2006	13
> 109	Ara	12
> 110	d'sulovyo	12
> 111	endar	12
> 112	Fir3blaze	12
> 113	SeeMacau	12
> 114	smg820	12
> 115	unity	12
> 116	DanangSuthoWijoyo	11
> 117	Erran	11
> 118	Rendi Wijaya	11
> 119	aremania19	10
> 120	Cah_Bagus97	10
> 121	edensor	10
> 122	Go Ahead Eagles	10
> 123	You_soap	10
> 124	eVANDOpriyanto	9
> 125	hafis	9
> 126	ikhlas001	9
> 127	JohanElmosta	9
> 128	kheay	9
> 129	macgyver	9
> 130	Manassa	9
> 131	Ngrookeeyanto	9
> 132	radiankeller	9
> 133	wisang007	9
> 134	amza	8
> 135	da06093	8
> 136	dimpluk	8
> 137	Ferdy21	8
> 138	hang.kestuRi_	8
> 139	hen_mart2006	8
> 140	join_zulfian	8
> 141	lastger	8
> 142	novian	8
> 143	ryan prima	8
> 144	yudz83	8
> 145	@b1	7
> 146	aprillio	7
> 147	Bhima_90	7
> 148	Onmyown87	7
> 149	songgaowoshi	7
> 150	titus15	7
> 151	afafmanis	6
> 152	ariqtopalovic	6
> 153	barried	6
> 154	bkz010019	6
> 155	danarstorm	6
> 156	Don KingKong	6
> 157	gliazzurra	6
> 158	kevinengel	6
> 159	sang kodok	6
> 160	typhoonbringer	6
> 161	wonkcerbon	6
> 162	adrianvicko	5
> 163	Aizura2011	5
> 164	asriel992001	5
> 165	Ebek21	5
> 166	ericcando	5
> 167	garyvaley	5
> 168	gussinyo	5
> 169	GYEvanEFR	5
> 170	iwansan77	5
> 171	joeylen	5
> 172	kemasslolii	5
> 173	lordofdrol	5
> 174	Maxtini	5
> 175	niko vazza	5
> 176	pecinta_surabaya	5
> 177	tollfreak	5
> 178	adpro.indonesia	4
> 179	anOz	4
> 180	arif doank	4
> 181	balikpapan	4
> 182	castle_92	4
> 183	dasarKAMPUNGAN	4
> 184	Denny070187	4
> 185	Erwin888	4
> 186	HangPC2	4
> 187	hermawan	4
> 188	ichsan	4
> 189	IDRA	4
> 190	indrarko	4
> 191	lampung_gech	4
> 192	lancang_kuning	4
> 193	make some noise	4
> 194	Namewee	4
> 195	nick_1212	4
> 196	Pakponidi	4
> 197	seoul sams	4
> 198	stefazone	4
> 199	Ultras Pekanbaru	4
> 200	Wawar05	4
> 201	acull	3
> 202	arepull87	3
> 203	bahar	3
> 204	blablanonsense	3
> 205	fajri	3
> 206	haszreen	3
> 207	hildalexander	3
> 208	J`Town	3
> 209	Jim856796	3
> 210	jrot	3
> 211	juliusg	3
> 212	kamski	3
> 213	korangborenzoro	3
> 214	lombok	3
> 215	maknyusss	3
> 216	misaoalexa	3
> 217	momo45	3
> 218	Palu_Maju2012	3
> 219	peetax	3
> 220	rebe12	3
> 221	samuelkariono	3
> 222	star2dusts	3
> 223	uno	3
> 224	aedee	2
> 225	ambalat	2
> 226	anno_malay	2
> 227	ardindonesia	2
> 228	arvit	2
> 229	azkaaisyah	2
> 230	bacusa	2
> 231	Balikpapaners	2
> 232	BATAMANIA	2
> 233	blinkblink	2
> 234	bozhart	2
> 235	cirebonese	2
> 236	cOcO_cHaneL	2
> 237	dito_marito	2
> 238	h4nh4n	2
> 239	ira-watie	2
> 240	isnan	2
> 241	jakabaringarena	2
> 242	Jayz91	2
> 243	Jiwa_Matahari	2
> 244	JktCity	2
> 245	kiara tanepa	2
> 246	Lindha92	2
> 247	Love_Alisa	2
> 248	MARINHO	2
> 249	Medan01	2
> 250	Nenek Genit	2
> 251	netaholics13	2
> 252	nugrohoo	2
> 253	owie	2
> 254	perekamuda	2
> 255	quiksilrey13	2
> 256	rahul medan	2
> 257	rhz	2
> 258	Rodhi	2
> 259	ryanr	2
> 260	sCo_by	2
> 261	thecrampoelz	2
> 262	wawawa	2
> 263	Wicak_15	2
> 264	Wilz	2
> 265	worldsuperstar	2
> 266	Yamauchi	2
> 267	YongJae	2
> 268	zegler	2
> 269	627	1
> 270	abib azhar	1
> 271	abijafar	1
> 272	abray	1
> 273	afril	1
> 274	aidil_btp	1
> 275	aismanggo	1
> 276	alb3rt	1
> 277	amz	1
> 278	Andre_theRising	1
> 279	andy_pbr	1
> 280	anja sadiqa	1
> 281	Anniyan	1
> 282	Aquila Altair	1
> 283	arirangboy	1
> 284	Artantik	1
> 285	baihakki	1
> 286	bakpao	1
> 287	bola	1
> 288	boy_rcp	1
> 289	Bozz Raff	1
> 290	Bungong kaye	1
> 291	cahyo cah sumber	1
> 292	Christos7	1
> 293	cupexpert	1
> 294	dhonzo	1
> 295	dicom	1
> 296	downsouth	1
> 297	Dubai-Toluca	1
> 298	dwiko	1
> 299	earlat	1
> 300	eBes	1
> 301	EenyMeenyMinyMo	1
> 302	elgibbor	1
> 303	ethan	1
> 304	Fendie oke	1
> 305	firmanhadi	1
> 306	fuad75	1
> 307	had94zz	1
> 308	HADI JATMIKO	1
> 309	hakz2007	1
> 310	h-a-n-s	1
> 311	haqky	1
> 312	Hoo Family	1
> 313	iAndy-JaKaRtA	1
> 314	Ikhsan	1
> 315	ilman17	1
> 316	ilyas world	1
> 317	indistad	1
> 318	Indonesian Pride	1
> 319	ink	1
> 320	javanasia	1
> 321	jaystar	1
> 322	jediot ely kravit	1
> 323	jonix4	1
> 324	junjou_rabbit	1
> 325	Juve157	1
> 326	kanazef	1
> 327	KayaMaya	1
> 328	kotaku #1	1
> 329	KulasKusgan	1
> 330	Kunci Duplikat	1
> 331	kusmae	1
> 332	laba-laba	1
> 333	Lisyank	1
> 334	M Rizki Hakimza	1
> 335	marching	1
> 336	maslennon	1
> 337	mbell_791983	1
> 338	MegaBliz	1
> 339	MetaLight	1
> 340	niekovlm	1
> 341	novan_h	1
> 342	nugietj	1
> 343	okkysyah	1
> 344	otanx	1
> 345	passion4architecture	1
> 346	paw25694	1
> 347	pikkza	1
> 348	poker.face	1
> 349	riskmart	1
> 350	RockNation	1
> 351	Rovers	1
> 352	S.imam	1
> 353	SamarindaKU	1
> 354	satrio pringgondani	1
> 355	sayaka	1
> 356	Shahroel	1
> 357	shizimaru	1
> 358	simphony	1
> 359	simplyrammy	1
> 360	snifruz	1
> 361	sonOFzeuz	1
> 362	ssphila	1
> 363	Tangs	1
> 364	the kamidi	1
> 365	tigasamadengand	1
> 366	tita01	1
> 367	tjokro_ragazzo	1
> 368	toncpermutt	1
> 369	tsadahaGyud	1
> 370	uda_ei	1
> 371	ulost16	1
> 372	unborn	1
> 373	urix99	1
> 374	Venantio	1
> 375	v-sun	1
> 376	WendyROP	1
> 377	Zorobabel	1


----------



## hermawan

*PENDIDIKAN*

Diunduh 24 Januari 2012 pukul 10.30
Semua data bersumber dari thread-thread :

1. BALIKPAPAN l Institut Teknologi Kalimantan l Approved
2.[Indonesia] Research and Technology Development
3. Universitas Terbaik 2012
4. The Education Thread*‎
5. Pics of Indonesian Universities
6. [INDONESIA] Universities ranking - 2007*‎
7. IndonesiA : BookstoreS & LibrarieS

dan hasilnya adalah :



> 1	Ocean One	118
> 2	Mimihitam	83
> 3	paradyto	83
> 4	rilham2new	78
> 5	drie	58
> 6	tjokro_ragazzo	44
> 7	=NaNdA=	41
> 8	AceN	40
> 9	Alvin	38
> 10	VRS	31
> 11	bama84	29
> 12	tata	27
> 13	yudibali2008	25
> 14	atmada	24
> 15	Ampelio	22
> 16	Blue_Sky	22
> 17	senokiO	19
> 18	K14N	18
> 19	ardindonesia	17
> 20	peseg5	16
> 21	sayaka	16
> 22	Sony Sjklw	16
> 23	David-80	14
> 24	Ara	12
> 25	fajarmuhasan	11
> 26	MARINHO	11
> 27	Nick_2	11
> 28	sanhen	11
> 29	XxRyoChanxX	11
> 30	bagak	10
> 31	Rock Star	10
> 32	TFM1	10
> 33	Yamauchi	10
> 34	AAG	9
> 35	acoolguyfromnz	9
> 36	aksjiah	9
> 37	F-ian	9
> 38	lombok	9
> 39	materialistus	9
> 40	Sizter85	9
> 41	kalimantanku	8
> 42	SasakLombok	8
> 43	the kamidi	8
> 44	Zorobabel	8
> 45	ananto hermawan	7
> 46	ifanez	7
> 47	Kris18	7
> 48	@b1	6
> 49	Balikpapaners	6
> 50	blinkblink	6
> 51	dhani_aja	6
> 52	ksunarjo	6
> 53	nowan	6
> 54	Trip2Java	6
> 55	typhoonbringer	6
> 56	v-sun	6
> 57	627	5
> 58	archiholic	5
> 59	da06093	5
> 60	DJ_Archuleta	5
> 61	Fir3blaze	5
> 62	ichan1884	5
> 63	ncon	5
> 64	oweeyman	5
> 65	Venantio	5
> 66	Widana89	5
> 67	afid	4
> 68	ahansaputra	4
> 69	bahar	4
> 70	balikpapan	4
> 71	hermawan	4
> 72	hildalexander	4
> 73	laba-laba	4
> 74	Mehome	4
> 75	OmDhe	4
> 76	Ryanto	4
> 77	smg820	4
> 78	titus15	4
> 79	urix99	4
> 80	Wawar05	4
> 81	afril	3
> 82	Balaputradewa	3
> 83	Budi_anduk	3
> 84	cOcO_cHaneL	3
> 85	CrazyForID	3
> 86	dochan	3
> 87	Hadi	3
> 88	ikhlas001	3
> 89	kamski	3
> 90	netaholics13	3
> 91	paw25694	3
> 92	sasamakan	3
> 93	sesamee	3
> 94	stefazone	3
> 95	tollfreak	3
> 96	valian	3
> 97	yudz83	3
> 98	Aditwinznet	2
> 99	Alphonse Not-Elric	2
> 100	anno_malay	2
> 101	arif doank	2
> 102	Aucostar	2
> 103	BauIng	2
> 104	bharadya	2
> 105	bola	2
> 106	caesarleo	2
> 107	ceudah	2
> 108	D3Y	2
> 109	Dazon	2
> 110	dhi	2
> 111	fyanardi	2
> 112	G-NAtion	2
> 113	joko	2
> 114	masaguseka28	2
> 115	Maxxclip	2
> 116	Mr.Az	2
> 117	Nenek Genit	2
> 118	netsurfe	2
> 119	nick_1212	2
> 120	ryanr	2
> 121	sherif_claude	2
> 122	Surakarta	2
> 123	Val_project	2
> 124	worldsuperstar	2
> 125	aedee	1
> 126	anOz	1
> 127	ardimusica	1
> 128	arirangboy	1
> 129	beryDS	1
> 130	blablanonsense	1
> 131	bonekNET	1
> 132	c00lridge	1
> 133	Cah SMG	1
> 134	castle_92	1
> 135	Cat Woman	1
> 136	chow	1
> 137	DanangSuthoWijoyo	1
> 138	drifany	1
> 139	d'sulovyo	1
> 140	eurico	1
> 141	Felix_Bpp	1
> 142	fromprs_2bpp	1
> 143	gantengscool	1
> 144	Go Ahead Eagles	1
> 145	gorogituloh	1
> 146	gunny.gunason	1
> 147	heartbreaker	1
> 148	heartstation	1
> 149	hellothere123	1
> 150	hopespire	1
> 151	iAndy-JaKaRtA	1
> 152	icikibung	1
> 153	icracked	1
> 154	jactkwn	1
> 155	jenaro	1
> 156	jendry	1
> 157	jonokun	1
> 158	Jungle_surf	1
> 159	kakakido	1
> 160	kalderon	1
> 161	kanazef	1
> 162	Kopassus	1
> 163	macgyver	1
> 164	magali	1
> 165	mouRINHO	1
> 166	nanda*	1
> 167	novian	1
> 168	Ojak	1
> 169	rahul medan	1
> 170	rifkimax	1
> 171	Rivadh	1
> 172	rizaseptama	1
> 173	ruperdo	1
> 174	Sielo	1
> 175	skyscraperboy	1
> 176	the_joko	1
> 177	ValdomakmuR	1
> 178	wawawa	1
> 179	webometric	1
> 180	zxczx86	1


----------



## tjokro_ragazzo

D3Y said:


> ^^ wah...syapah tuch yang bilang ane tiga diva....:rant:# _ane jambak, lalu ane telen bulet2_
> 
> ouch...ane cuman jadi orang ketiga :doh:, kirain ane juaranya :wallbash:
> awas kalian eaa *chyntiaprincess* dan *endang agustyaningsih*...hati2:guns1:
> 
> btw..good job pak hermawan kay:
> lanjutken....Cheers


Permisi.... *numpang lewat*


----------



## Erran

Whoaa . . .
Baru tahu ada sensus-sensusan.
BTW, Good Job, Bang Hermawan kay:


----------



## D3Y

^^ bro Erran kebanyakan ngobyek di luaran sih, jadi gak "ngeuh" sama yang ginian :yes: hehehe...



tjokro_ragazzo said:


> Permisi.... *numpang lewat*


silaken.....
tapi lewat jangan sambil nyolong dompet ane dong 
j/k

mantebh mas hermawan....kay:
lanjoot


----------



## definov

^^Wahh salut deh buat prof hermawan,,kay:
Lanjutkan...


----------



## Bhima_90

baru tau ada trit ini nii... waaahh mantap deeh,, sepertinya kurang kalau gelarnya cuma Prof.. gimana kalau ditambah lagi,, Prof. Drs. Hermawan... hehehe 

kay:


----------



## Sweet

hermawan said:


> SAMARINDA
> Data diambil dari thread :
> 1. [SAMARINDA] Projects & Development
> 2. Samarinda Global City
> 
> Data diambil pada tanggal 4 Januari 2012 jam 13.15


^^ Terima kasih "Guru Besar" Mas Hermawan kay:
Ditunggu "sensus" berikutnya hehe... :applause:


----------



## daroe_909

Mas Bro Hermawan ... kay: :bow:


----------



## Denny070187

astaga dragonnn ... baru ngeh ada trit ini ... trimakasih pak *hermawan*

sayangnya saya ga nemu ada diurutan berapa saya .. ... hikss ..


----------



## hermawan

Untuk semua, mohon maaf atas keterlambatan saya menyajikan data 2012.
Hal ini disebabkan ada kerusakan yang cukup mengganggu sehingga saya terpaksa unduh ulang dan rencana menyajikan data per minat akhirnya ditangguhkan duluhno:

Tapi supaya nggak kecewa-kecewa amat, akan saya sajikan data forumer total yang saya unduh dari tanggal 14-18 Februari 2012.
Jadi kalau ada forumer yang posting di atas tanggal itu, belum keitung....

Maaf apabila ada nama dan data yang salah..... 
Mohon koreksinya, karena setiap koreksi, kalau terbukti benar langsung akan saya perbaiki.

*SSC Indonesia Members / Posts Statistic 2004 - 2012*​
Total forumer 4101 orang (termasuk yang klonengan, forumer luar negeri dll)

Yang posting dibawah 100 sementara nggak saya masukin (sudah terlalu banyak:cheers

1-100


> 1	rilham2new	……………………………………..	23895
> 2	paradyto	……………………………………..	17524
> 3	VRS	……………………………………..	13554
> 4	drie	……………………………………..	11207
> 5	yudibali2008	……………………………………..	10245
> 6	AceN	……………………………………..	9146
> 7	gantengscool	……………………………………..	8554
> 8	=NaNdA=	……………………………………..	8378
> 9	endar	……………………………………..	8251
> 10	cyberprince	……………………………………..	8082
> 11	Blue_Sky	……………………………………..	7698
> 12	sbyctzn	……………………………………..	7308
> 13	jendry	……………………………………..	6786
> 14	Sizter85	……………………………………..	6597
> 15	eurico	……………………………………..	6484
> 16	D3Y	……………………………………..	6098
> 17	Alvin	……………………………………..	5871
> 18	ace4	……………………………………..	5605
> 19	bharadya	……………………………………..	5500
> 20	ncon	……………………………………..	5373
> 21	TFM1	……………………………………..	5303
> 22	Balaputradewa	……………………………………..	5018
> 23	titus15	……………………………………..	4765
> 24	ssphila	……………………………………..	4724
> 25	David-80	……………………………………..	4598
> 26	Ampelio	……………………………………..	4499
> 27	rahul medan	……………………………………..	4478
> 28	fajarmuhasan	……………………………………..	4113
> 29	hildalexander	……………………………………..	4104
> 30	Sony Sjklw	……………………………………..	3862
> 31	DanangSuthoWijoyo	……………………………………..	3652
> 32	Ocean One	……………………………………..	3545
> 33	balikpapan	……………………………………..	3522
> 34	dimasputra	……………………………………..	3433
> 35	tjokro_ragazzo	……………………………………..	3420
> 36	bozhart	……………………………………..	3387
> 37	dochan	……………………………………..	3361
> 38	damarsinyo	……………………………………..	3333
> 39	v-sun	……………………………………..	3294
> 40	F-ian	……………………………………..	3237
> 41	Comeliness	……………………………………..	3201
> 42	Dazon	……………………………………..	3126
> 43	sembilanbelas	……………………………………..	3093
> 44	ikhlas001	……………………………………..	3049
> 45	laba-laba	……………………………………..	3013
> 46	paw25694	……………………………………..	3009
> 47	Fikr	……………………………………..	2983
> 48	Kris18	……………………………………..	2963
> 49	jrot	……………………………………..	2871
> 50	atmada	……………………………………..	2847
> 51	peseg5	……………………………………..	2815
> 52	hermawan	……………………………………..	2765
> 53	DJ_Archuleta	……………………………………..	2661
> 54	Ebek21	……………………………………..	2556
> 55	anOz	……………………………………..	2518
> 56	tata	……………………………………..	2491
> 57	AAG	……………………………………..	2422
> 58	Trip2Java	……………………………………..	2389
> 59	sanhen	……………………………………..	2376
> 60	castle_92	……………………………………..	2366
> 61	Shaggy_Solo	……………………………………..	2347
> 62	Widana89	……………………………………..	2298
> 63	kalimantanku	……………………………………..	2284
> 64	Mimihitam	……………………………………..	2234
> 65	XxRyoChanxX	……………………………………..	2170
> 66	Nick_2	……………………………………..	2146
> 67	teddybear	……………………………………..	2121
> 68	lombok	……………………………………..	2053
> 69	Kopassus	……………………………………..	2012
> 70	senoholic09	……………………………………..	1995
> 71	afril	……………………………………..	1980
> 72	boxcity	……………………………………..	1962
> 73	netsurfe	……………………………………..	1938
> 74	sayaka	……………………………………..	1896
> 75	detwis	……………………………………..	1861
> 76	pecinta_surabaya	……………………………………..	1856
> 77	fahminanda	……………………………………..	1829
> 78	joeylen	……………………………………..	1820
> 79	worldsuperstar	……………………………………..	1757
> 80	Hadi	……………………………………..	1738
> 81	noe2009	……………………………………..	1715
> 82	smg820	……………………………………..	1713
> 83	daroe_909	……………………………………..	1701
> 84	ananto hermawan	……………………………………..	1629
> 85	Sweet	……………………………………..	1612
> 86	sasamakan	……………………………………..	1577
> 87	aa coy	……………………………………..	1574
> 88	bagak	……………………………………..	1479
> 89	JAG2	……………………………………..	1476
> 90	novian	……………………………………..	1475
> 91	bkz010019	……………………………………..	1466
> 92	iAndy-JaKaRtA	……………………………………..	1441
> 93	Go Ahead Eagles	……………………………………..	1439
> 94	tollfreak	……………………………………..	1439
> 95	anno_malay	……………………………………..	1412
> 96	BauIng	……………………………………..	1403
> 97	ardindonesia	……………………………………..	1394
> 98	CrazyForID	……………………………………..	1365
> 99	Kawulo Alit	……………………………………..	1356
> 100	MegaBliz	……………………………………..	1311


----------



## hermawan

101 - 200


> 101	t.aldi	……………………………………..	1304
> 102	aboy_wew	……………………………………..	1302
> 103	r4d1ty4	……………………………………..	1281
> 104	salocin91	……………………………………..	1272
> 105	kubel	……………………………………..	1250
> 106	Rivadh	……………………………………..	1238
> 107	senokiO	……………………………………..	1227
> 108	Venantio	……………………………………..	1220
> 109	gussinyo	……………………………………..	1204
> 110	Andre_theRising	……………………………………..	1202
> 111	GARUDA 777	……………………………………..	1183
> 112	BATAMANIA	……………………………………..	1178
> 113	Chris_Lyantto	……………………………………..	1168
> 114	MARINHO	……………………………………..	1139
> 115	Mehome	……………………………………..	1122
> 116	aksjiah	……………………………………..	1108
> 117	oweeyman	……………………………………..	1103
> 118	Wicak_15	……………………………………..	1095
> 119	KPA	……………………………………..	1094
> 120	mouRINHO	……………………………………..	1086
> 121	Zorobabel	……………………………………..	1083
> 122	ruperdo	……………………………………..	1055
> 123	Xdoni	……………………………………..	1049
> 124	azharzone	……………………………………..	1034
> 125	Toto Boerham	……………………………………..	1032
> 126	acoolguyfromnz	……………………………………..	1031
> 127	PAYIB	……………………………………..	1030
> 128	andrew anthony	……………………………………..	1020
> 129	magali	……………………………………..	1009
> 130	WiWiWi	……………………………………..	987
> 131	YB_Murty	……………………………………..	986
> 132	NpF	……………………………………..	980
> 133	PrinceArchibald	……………………………………..	970
> 134	Arestullah	……………………………………..	957
> 135	typhoonbringer	……………………………………..	931
> 136	Val_project	……………………………………..	929
> 137	Cah_Bagus97	……………………………………..	907
> 138	H&M	……………………………………..	900
> 139	macgyver	……………………………………..	900
> 140	ASTERIX's	……………………………………..	874
> 141	hellothere123	……………………………………..	867
> 142	hafis	……………………………………..	860
> 143	anja sadiqa	……………………………………..	843
> 144	Siswantono	……………………………………..	834
> 145	g4brielle	……………………………………..	830
> 146	Blitzey	……………………………………..	825
> 147	kang rey	……………………………………..	825
> 148	Zarzet	……………………………………..	823
> 149	Fir3blaze	……………………………………..	822
> 150	@b1	……………………………………..	817
> 151	Palu_Maju2012	……………………………………..	812
> 152	Van Koetai	……………………………………..	807
> 153	Nenek Genit	……………………………………..	796
> 154	m3nyun	……………………………………..	795
> 155	Hanoman25	……………………………………..	794
> 156	Mahaputra	……………………………………..	785
> 157	edytoah	……………………………………..	778
> 158	ronidecor2	……………………………………..	768
> 159	Felix_Bpp	……………………………………..	759
> 160	nowan	……………………………………..	755
> 161	greatstyo	……………………………………..	751
> 162	unity	……………………………………..	743
> 163	sherif_claude	……………………………………..	741
> 164	UMD	……………………………………..	734
> 165	Satrial	……………………………………..	733
> 166	joko	……………………………………..	732
> 167	Ryanto	……………………………………..	725
> 168	Cah SMG	……………………………………..	719
> 169	netaholics13	……………………………………..	717
> 170	archiholic	……………………………………..	715
> 171	yudhit	……………………………………..	711
> 172	K14N	……………………………………..	710
> 173	gunny.gunason	……………………………………..	699
> 174	iNs!	……………………………………..	697
> 175	SentotPawiro	……………………………………..	697
> 176	~MELVINDONESIA~	……………………………………..	691
> 177	urix99	……………………………………..	691
> 178	rizalhakim	……………………………………..	689
> 179	Wawar05	……………………………………..	687
> 180	OPTX	……………………………………..	673
> 181	MinImaX	……………………………………..	671
> 182	Balikpapaners	……………………………………..	670
> 183	Rock Star	……………………………………..	668
> 184	a.maartin	……………………………………..	664
> 185	lampung_gech	……………………………………..	659
> 186	acull	……………………………………..	658
> 187	bama84	……………………………………..	655
> 188	Putra Bantaeng	……………………………………..	650
> 189	Ara	……………………………………..	636
> 190	blablanonsense	……………………………………..	631
> 191	unyupeople	……………………………………..	630
> 192	pekerja_proyek	……………………………………..	607
> 193	combrozero	……………………………………..	602
> 194	gliazzurra	……………………………………..	600
> 195	ericcando	……………………………………..	599
> 196	sejar	……………………………………..	597
> 197	dis dis	……………………………………..	594
> 198	adpro.indonesia	……………………………………..	588
> 199	J`Town	……………………………………..	588
> 200	Silver Arrows	……………………………………..	583


----------



## hermawan

201-300


> 201	wibisanasalam	……………………………………..	580
> 202	KRAFTY.LEICA	……………………………………..	576
> 203	Kaka09	……………………………………..	560
> 204	bamz..	……………………………………..	555
> 205	chow	……………………………………..	552
> 206	Alphonse Not-Elric	……………………………………..	539
> 207	andhira	……………………………………..	537
> 208	afid	……………………………………..	533
> 209	masaguseka28	……………………………………..	532
> 210	nick_1212	……………………………………..	529
> 211	d'sulovyo	……………………………………..	528
> 212	danarstorm	……………………………………..	524
> 213	McClarious	……………………………………..	517
> 214	badprivate	……………………………………..	514
> 215	T. Mahdi	……………………………………..	508
> 216	cml	……………………………………..	502
> 217	vindoarga	……………………………………..	502
> 218	Budi_anduk	……………………………………..	500
> 219	ival.city	……………………………………..	499
> 220	Freezy89	……………………………………..	473
> 221	kolak	……………………………………..	473
> 222	HMC	……………………………………..	469
> 223	ardimusica	……………………………………..	465
> 224	dira	……………………………………..	465
> 225	yunancutespdmt	……………………………………..	464
> 226	aguuungg	……………………………………..	461
> 227	jenaro	……………………………………..	455
> 228	co_cool	……………………………………..	453
> 229	cOcO_cHaneL	……………………………………..	451
> 230	4h3	……………………………………..	449
> 231	Andhy2	……………………………………..	444
> 232	Balandra	……………………………………..	438
> 233	star2dusts	……………………………………..	437
> 234	heartstation	……………………………………..	436
> 235	1lh4m5	……………………………………..	434
> 236	asudarsono	……………………………………..	432
> 237	Yamauchi	……………………………………..	430
> 238	fajri	……………………………………..	426
> 239	jaystar	……………………………………..	424
> 240	MojosongoMan	……………………………………..	420
> 241	downsouth	……………………………………..	418
> 242	h4nh4n	……………………………………..	413
> 243	retroisme	……………………………………..	409
> 244	Volksraad	……………………………………..	403
> 245	jeppy123	……………………………………..	396
> 246	twenty-first-floor	……………………………………..	394
> 247	Skyprince	……………………………………..	393
> 248	materialistus	……………………………………..	385
> 249	Erran	……………………………………..	384
> 250	SeeMacau	……………………………………..	382
> 251	syuhada21	……………………………………..	380
> 252	Bungong kaye	……………………………………..	376
> 253	Bhima_90	……………………………………..	373
> 254	donk3	……………………………………..	372
> 255	SaboKingking	……………………………………..	371
> 256	kanazef	……………………………………..	370
> 257	indistad	……………………………………..	369
> 258	videld4	……………………………………..	368
> 259	h-a-n-s	……………………………………..	366
> 260	elgibbor	……………………………………..	361
> 261	lastger	……………………………………..	359
> 262	riadylicious	……………………………………..	359
> 263	c00lridge	……………………………………..	350
> 264	hen_mart2006	……………………………………..	340
> 265	DuduArchie	……………………………………..	338
> 266	amang asel	……………………………………..	336
> 267	Exx	……………………………………..	334
> 268	ryanr	……………………………………..	330
> 269	picalsikai	……………………………………..	329
> 270	Surakarta	……………………………………..	329
> 271	charles_chant	……………………………………..	328
> 272	inside_us	……………………………………..	328
> 273	caesarleo	……………………………………..	327
> 274	richgun17	……………………………………..	327
> 275	yudivall	……………………………………..	327
> 276	eenx	……………………………………..	326
> 277	simplyrammy	……………………………………..	326
> 278	ira-watie	……………………………………..	325
> 279	jonokun	……………………………………..	324
> 280	KangDjo	……………………………………..	319
> 281	Psalm21_ptk	……………………………………..	316
> 282	kakakido	……………………………………..	315
> 283	korangborenzoro	……………………………………..	315
> 284	wangweijie84	……………………………………..	311
> 285	tomkris	……………………………………..	309
> 286	desta28	……………………………………..	306
> 287	anugrah84	……………………………………..	304
> 288	lancang_kuning	……………………………………..	302
> 289	us_lukman	……………………………………..	302
> 290	Marsya	……………………………………..	301
> 291	M.I.A.N	……………………………………..	297
> 292	climax23	……………………………………..	293
> 293	glitz_boy	……………………………………..	286
> 294	masdwi	……………………………………..	286
> 295	SamarindaKU	……………………………………..	286
> 296	Green Love	……………………………………..	283
> 297	627	……………………………………..	281
> 298	bakpao	……………………………………..	281
> 299	da06093	……………………………………..	281
> 300	kamski	……………………………………..	281


----------



## hermawan

301-400


> 301	rasarya	……………………………………..	277
> 302	Ferdy21	……………………………………..	274
> 303	Peterongan	……………………………………..	271
> 304	ValdomakmuR	……………………………………..	271
> 305	bbq	……………………………………..	270
> 306	semarangcitizen	……………………………………..	270
> 307	uniqlly	……………………………………..	270
> 308	aku arief	……………………………………..	269
> 309	san3010	……………………………………..	266
> 310	callee	……………………………………..	265
> 311	SkySpeed	……………………………………..	263
> 312	wawawa	……………………………………..	263
> 313	bahar	……………………………………..	262
> 314	beryDS	……………………………………..	262
> 315	JktCity	……………………………………..	262
> 316	sandy_936	……………………………………..	261
> 317	Romanista	……………………………………..	260
> 318	aprillio	……………………………………..	259
> 319	KayaMaya	……………………………………..	257
> 320	thedaydreamer	……………………………………..	249
> 321	hermansaksono	……………………………………..	248
> 322	satrio pringgondani	……………………………………..	248
> 323	inBaliTimur	……………………………………..	247
> 324	aries shinobi	……………………………………..	244
> 325	ellious grinsant	……………………………………..	243
> 326	nahdan	……………………………………..	243
> 327	RumahBolon	……………………………………..	241
> 328	Happy Man	……………………………………..	238
> 329	Kou Ryuka	……………………………………..	236
> 330	tita_diana	……………………………………..	236
> 331	yudz83	……………………………………..	236
> 332	valencia2010	……………………………………..	230
> 333	dhani_aja ……………………………………..	229
> 334	adhianto	……………………………………..	226
> 335	blueskys	……………………………………..	224
> 336	reita.ryo2011	……………………………………..	224
> 337	H8055	……………………………………..	222
> 338	iyos	……………………………………..	222
> 339	SBYcity	……………………………………..	219
> 340	ahansaputra	……………………………………..	218
> 341	Huda_huda	……………………………………..	217
> 342	hayu arya	……………………………………..	216
> 343	paluers	……………………………………..	215
> 344	anset87	……………………………………..	213
> 345	fyanardi	……………………………………..	212
> 346	sky_heart	……………………………………..	212
> 347	the kamidi	……………………………………..	212
> 348	Kailyas	……………………………………..	208
> 349	You_soap	……………………………………..	208
> 350	aneuknanggroe	……………………………………..	207
> 351	nangz	……………………………………..	206
> 352	RAGIL77	……………………………………..	206
> 353	abray	……………………………………..	205
> 354	timlogudeg	……………………………………..	205
> 355	abel77	……………………………………..	204
> 356	jlhuang	……………………………………..	201
> 357	ocid_boyz	……………………………………..	201
> 358	irankhomeini	……………………………………..	200
> 359	Jungle_surf	……………………………………..	197
> 360	rudy bandung	……………………………………..	196
> 361	ifanez	……………………………………..	195
> 362	adie adja	……………………………………..	194
> 363	mkors	……………………………………..	194
> 364	Rovers	……………………………………..	194
> 365	dupone	……………………………………..	193
> 366	ardi_85	……………………………………..	192
> 367	adjie_putrasolo	……………………………………..	191
> 368	dito_marito	……………………………………..	191
> 369	alterna	……………………………………..	190
> 370	Ahmad06	……………………………………..	189
> 371	TaufanRahman	……………………………………..	189
> 372	hakims	……………………………………..	187
> 373	Aucostar	……………………………………..	186
> 374	spector	……………………………………..	186
> 375	Arek_Ngalam	……………………………………..	185
> 376	Don KingKong	……………………………………..	184
> 377	fcaesarn	……………………………………..	184
> 378	join_zulfian	……………………………………..	183
> 379	Ojak	……………………………………..	181
> 380	sigarantang	……………………………………..	181
> 381	kenzamudo	……………………………………..	180
> 382	utomo	……………………………………..	179
> 383	marviness	……………………………………..	178
> 384	IDRA	……………………………………..	177
> 385	medan-visi	……………………………………..	177
> 386	Adpenturz	……………………………………..	176
> 387	panic everyday	……………………………………..	175
> 388	Aquila Altair	……………………………………..	174
> 389	bems	……………………………………..	173
> 390	Charles Ale	……………………………………..	172
> 391	rrsr9a	……………………………………..	171
> 392	gudheg_kendhil	……………………………………..	167
> 393	TradersFromMakassar1	……………………………………..	166
> 394	gilo_babi_tampan	……………………………………..	164
> 395	setiajie	……………………………………..	164
> 396	Manassa	……………………………………..	163
> 397	spidey	……………………………………..	163
> 398	ceudah	……………………………………..	162
> 399	eelhasan	……………………………………..	162
> 400	shrimpcitizent	……………………………………..	162


----------



## hermawan

401-500


> 401	fano	……………………………………..	161
> 402	Kiagus	……………………………………..	161
> 403	RonnieR	……………………………………..	160
> 404	icracked	……………………………………..	159
> 405	simphony	……………………………………..	159
> 406	iwe	……………………………………..	158
> 407	DamaNdra	……………………………………..	157
> 408	Djoko Lelono	……………………………………..	156
> 409	johansyahjojo	……………………………………..	156
> 410	ardhie_takie	……………………………………..	154
> 411	tukangbasotahu	……………………………………..	153
> 412	hanya defil	……………………………………..	151
> 413	Inlander	……………………………………..	151
> 414	Medan01	……………………………………..	150
> 415	riaudaily	……………………………………..	149
> 416	wisnuario	……………………………………..	149
> 417	jonathan meyers	……………………………………..	148
> 418	kendaricityleap	……………………………………..	148
> 419	studio_one	……………………………………..	148
> 420	abib azhar	……………………………………..	147
> 421	andri_mucil	……………………………………..	146
> 422	bimbim	……………………………………..	146
> 423	skyscrpr	……………………………………..	146
> 424	ANTHONY @ SURABAYA	……………………………………..	145
> 425	Wilz	……………………………………..	145
> 426	Joe Philip	……………………………………..	143
> 427	pecinta_bioskop	……………………………………..	143
> 428	Brown_Eastern	……………………………………..	142
> 429	faradilla del pippo	……………………………………..	142
> 430	Limbad	……………………………………..	142
> 431	r e i z a	……………………………………..	142
> 432	the city	……………………………………..	142
> 433	barried	……………………………………..	141
> 434	bola	……………………………………..	141
> 435	Diwangkoro	……………………………………..	141
> 436	ksunarjo	……………………………………..	140
> 437	kusmae	……………………………………..	140
> 438	dasarKAMPUNGAN	……………………………………..	139
> 439	spetznaz_kdi	……………………………………..	139
> 440	momo45	……………………………………..	138
> 441	Reizaldy	……………………………………..	138
> 442	ydkurniawan	……………………………………..	138
> 443	lokananta	……………………………………..	137
> 444	otanx	……………………………………..	137
> 445	tuanhirang	……………………………………..	137
> 446	henry tan	……………………………………..	136
> 447	kaki_langit	……………………………………..	136
> 448	Putra Tanggamus	……………………………………..	136
> 449	Mulia_atkins	……………………………………..	135
> 450	Omluki	……………………………………..	135
> 451	silver railegh	……………………………………..	134
> 452	arirangboy	……………………………………..	133
> 453	charl1e	……………………………………..	133
> 454	samuel89	……………………………………..	133
> 455	huahaha	……………………………………..	132
> 456	voxario	……………………………………..	131
> 457	stvz	……………………………………..	130
> 458	wedskyosho	……………………………………..	129
> 459	wonkcerbon	……………………………………..	129
> 460	Efriansyah Ramadhan	……………………………………..	128
> 461	fox88	……………………………………..	128
> 462	ulost16	……………………………………..	128
> 463	aremania19	……………………………………..	127
> 464	the desert	……………………………………..	127
> 465	cahyo cah sumber	……………………………………..	126
> 466	PendatangBaru	……………………………………..	125
> 467	azira92	……………………………………..	124
> 468	OshHisham	……………………………………..	123
> 469	sesamee	……………………………………..	123
> 470	Phetoy6	……………………………………..	122
> 471	longki	……………………………………..	121
> 472	pencakar langit	……………………………………..	121
> 473	djeff	……………………………………..	120
> 474	gorogituloh	……………………………………..	120
> 475	blinkblink	……………………………………..	119
> 476	Mosaic	……………………………………..	119
> 477	yumi_kimji	……………………………………..	118
> 478	Fayeddd	……………………………………..	117
> 479	firmanhadi	……………………………………..	117
> 480	Aldino Imahara	……………………………………..	116
> 481	Da Ifan rustcLub	……………………………………..	116
> 482	ricola	……………………………………..	116
> 483	J. Patra	……………………………………..	115
> 484	pitojo	……………………………………..	114
> 485	warix	……………………………………..	114
> 486	Anton	……………………………………..	113
> 487	arif doank	……………………………………..	113
> 488	izoel0210	……………………………………..	113
> 489	jono	……………………………………..	113
> 490	moelyonozx	……………………………………..	113
> 491	OmDhe	……………………………………..	113
> 492	ariadenta	……………………………………..	112
> 493	benjamin.tjong	……………………………………..	112
> 494	detta_priyandika	……………………………………..	112
> 495	Grady	……………………………………..	112
> 496	ichsan	……………………………………..	112
> 497	Denny070187	……………………………………..	111
> 498	panitiakurban	……………………………………..	109
> 499	reymus	……………………………………..	109
> 500	botsosani	……………………………………..	108


----------



## hermawan

501-523


> 501	jacken	……………………………………..	108
> 502	Sielo	……………………………………..	108
> 503	yoga	……………………………………..	108
> 504	had94zz	……………………………………..	107
> 505	kemasslolii	……………………………………..	107
> 506	wason32	……………………………………..	107
> 507	djodie	……………………………………..	106
> 508	Indonesian Pride	……………………………………..	105
> 509	Moncichi	……………………………………..	105
> 510	Iyo_Boy	……………………………………..	104
> 511	Pakponidi	……………………………………..	104
> 512	skyscraperboy	……………………………………..	104
> 513	karbol	……………………………………..	103
> 514	woodbine	……………………………………..	103
> 515	hakz2007	……………………………………..	102
> 516	ichan1884	……………………………………..	101
> 517	MikaGe	……………………………………..	101
> 518	reinhart87	……………………………………..	101
> 519	zephyranthes	……………………………………..	101
> 520	Bluemooncm78	……………………………………..	100
> 521	edensor	……………………………………..	100
> 522	lukejkt	……………………………………..	100
> 523	Sultan Perdana	……………………………………..	100


Yang kurang dari 100 posting mohon maaf nggak saya tampilkan
Ayo tingkatkan kehadiranmu di SSCI dengan posting-posting bermutu


----------



## acull

nama acull muncul juga...


----------



## cyberprince

Good job prof kay:


----------



## rahul medan

^^
thx proff


----------



## Efriansyah Ramadhan

wah gw muncul di nomor 460 ''padahal belom 100 post :lol:''


----------



## paradyto

mantap nih *hermawan*, thanxkay:


----------



## TFM1

Efriansyah Ramadhan said:


> wah gw muncul di nomor 460 ''padahal belom 100 post :lol:''


efriansyah udah posting 100 lebih kok, tapi kebanyakan posting di subforum gado-gado, karena khusus subforum gado-gado, semua postingan disana tidak masuk dalam post count di profil kita....


----------



## Efriansyah Ramadhan

^^

haha, ternyata yang di gado-gado diitung juga ya...:banana:
''ngomong2 tks ya bung hermawan ''


----------



## H&M

-deleted-


----------



## embassyofaudrey

baru tau ada thread kaya gini...hebaat. gak capek yah.. :lol: lihat listnya aja pusing gw. tapi saluuuuuut... #botokduluahhbiarmenang. mg:


----------



## embassyofaudrey

Ocean One said:


> Kangen pengen lihat updated sensus terbaru..
> Kalau bisa seh postingan minimal 500 ke atas yg di masukin dalam hitungan sensus prof Hermawan, biar semua pada rajin dan giat posting buat ngejar SeJuta postingan akhir tahun neh, kalau bisa.. kay:
> Pengen lihat bisa ngalahin postingan Vietnam secepatnya. Tiap bulan makin dekat selisihnya :lol: :lol: :lol: :cheers:


indonesia:950,819
vietnam: 947,835 

besok bikin bomb balon isinya selebaran. "AYOOO..Indonesia Gabung ke skyscrapercity.com" :cheers:


----------



## netsurfe

^^
Ngapain kejar kuantitas doank? Nanti tambah banyak yang nyampah. Sekareang aja udah cukup parah, banyak yang posting dengan "no value added".


----------



## embassyofaudrey

^^ minimalisirkan yang nyampah.


----------



## ciyus

1st posting ahhh,,,
biar keitung jadi member. 

baru lahir neh... oekk oekk...
*nambah penduduk*

:lol::lol::lol::lol::lol:


----------



## Ocean One

embassyofaudrey said:


> indonesia:950,819
> vietnam: 947,835
> 
> besok bikin bomb balon isinya selebaran. "AYOOO..Indonesia Gabung ke skyscrapercity.com" :cheers:



Iya bro Audrey. Tanggal 3 January kemarin pas pukul 10.23 di postingan 946.233, Forum Indonesia berhasil melewati postingan Forum Vietnam.
Finally my dream come true to see Indonesia forum can hit Vietnam forum after waiting over 1 year ago... :cheers:


----------



## Accel

All-SSC stats.


----------



## Namewee

^^ dari Sumber diatas ada nama Endar dan Ilham pada top 20 user berdasarkan posts/day


----------



## D3Y

congratz for *D3Y*
nongkrong di nomer 986 (TOP1000)...it's time to rest 










* _forumer bandung gokill euy, at least 5 user masuk top 1000..terutama emak & putrinya (*een & iim*)
congratz ya buat kalian bertiga (asumsi een dihitung 2)_


----------



## cyberprince

gw masuk peringkat 376 internasional dengan rata2 post per day 10.8


----------



## tjokro_ragazzo

sizter85 nomor cantik.... 999


----------



## Ocean One

tjokro_ragazzo said:


> sizter85 nomor cantik.... 999


Sekarang Sizter jadi penutup di #1000.. :cheers:

(scroll down the list to see all 1000 list completely)



Accel said:


> For easy search («Ctrl + F»):
> 
> 
> 
> Code:
> 
> 
> place username                  posts
> ----- ------------------------- -------
> 1     Barragon                  85463
> 2     nazrey                    78129
> 3     Kampflamm                 73116
> 4     christos-greece           69504
> 5     hkskyline                 69387
> 6     C_F                       65158
> 7     tonyssa                   63277
> 8     Arpels                    62603
> 9     AltinD                    59803
> 10    CULWULLA                  54163
> 11    Taller, Better            53080
> 12    Xusein                    53029
> 13    -Corey-                   52937
> 14    GENIUS LOCI               50624
> 15    JohnnyMass                49792
> 16    Rekarte                   48165
> 17    napoleon                  48051
> 18    Turknology                47322
> 19    Ballota                   46142
> 20    Pavlvs                    43060
> 21    MuyPacense                42375
> 22    Jaru123                   42289
> 23    Imre                      41920
> 24    Bitxofo                   41638
> 25    huevietnam                40797
> 26    desertpunk                39759
> 27    Le Clerk                  38952
> 28    Daniel_Portugal           38749
> 29    Srdjan Adamovic           38748
> 30    rizalhakim                37648
> 31    RJ-Travel                 37468
> 32    gruber                    37196
> 33    Chad                      37191
> 34    625                       37061
> 35    Federicoft                36523
> 36    Jonesy55                  36476
> 37    BUTEMBO21                 36084
> 38    hakz2007                  35814
> 39    AcesHigh                  35745
> 40    SebaFun                   35588
> 41    kiretoce                  35581
> 42    ZOHAR                     35226
> 43    romanito                  35148
> 44    Tillor87                  35095
> 45    coolink                   34822
> 46    Siberian                  34758
> 47    VelesHomais               34661
> 48    Nikkodemo                 34421
> 49    Piotr-Stettin             34038
> 50    wjfox                     33940
> 51    LMCA1990                  33873
> 52    FREKI                     33499
> 53    Eric Offereins            33366
> 54    Skymino                   33274
> 55    gothicform                33214
> 56    erbse                     33022
> 57    dricobel                  32294
> 58    habagatcentral1           32199
> 59    Lino                      32197
> 60    Mariscalito               32068
> 61    el palmesano              31866
> 62    Erebus555                 31793
> 63    Sky                       31751
> 64    mirza-sm                  31572
> 65    dinabaw                   31548
> 66    alserrod                  31390
> 67    Mo Rush                   31376
> 68    Sinjin P.                 31368
> 69    Fabian                    31193
> 70    Redalinho                 30749
> 71    Reflex                    30705
> 72    Gadiri                    30668
> 73    Cerrado                   30492
> 74    engineer.akash            30383
> 75    Singidunum                30229
> 76    Ap_Recife                 29898
> 77    Aug31                     29849
> 78    rilham2new                29783
> 79    xfury                     29574
> 80    Eleinad                   29513
> 81    Shezan                    29463
> 82    CHI3                      29305
> 82    ChrisZwolle               29305
> 84    I(L)WTC                   29080
> 85    Madeco                    28951
> 86    blue_man100               28723
> 87    HarryPham                 28242
> 88    Badajocense               28206
> 89    gorgoroth                 28130
> 90    Skyscrapercitizen         28029
> 91    hugodiekonig              27887
> 92    pedrodepinto              27714
> 93    Pesquisadorbsb            27669
> 94    behemot                   27278
> 95    1799                      27141
> 96    Verso                     27057
> 97    brisavoine                27041
> 98    zonc                      26587
> 99    glad                      26575
> 100   Matthias Offodile         26527
> 101   RRC                       26526
> 102   Thina                     26507
> 103   paradyto                  26453
> 104   RafflesCity               26428
> 105   Emanuel Paiva             26396
> 106   juan9463                  25865
> 107   DarkLite                  25650
> 108   daniel322                 25591
> 109   flatron                   25569
> 110   jrb                       25370
> 111   endar                     25197
> 112   Suncity                   25192
> 113   JohnFlint1985             25159
> 114   TohrAlkimista             24965
> 115   Marathaman                24709
> 116   Guajará                   24689
> 117   samba_man                 24317
> 118   Arq. Fabio                23989
> 119   Gatsby                    23886
> 120   Balam56                   23745
> 121   Sir.Kmilitus              23635
> 122   La Repuvlica              23590
> 123   Mascate                   23565
> 124   Arinze                    23542
> 125   alley cat                 23457
> 126   Dalla contea              23258
> 127   z0rg                      23172
> 128   J Block                   23163
> 129   markus1234                23148
> 130   Cumino                    23100
> 131   [url]www.sercan.de[/url]             23041
> 132   SO143                     23001
> 133   FlicK                     22985
> 134   Durbsboi                  22884
> 135   ChapinUrbano              22746
> 136   HOLABETO                  22743
> 137   Semper Fidelis            22668
> 138   regjeex                   22528
> 139   Askario                   22506
> 140   Coma White                22492
> 141   Rbs                       22469
> 142   xchekox                   22401
> 143   skytrax                   22292
> 144   ZZ-II                     22229
> 145   Boroda MCMXXCII           22189
> 146   El Angel                  22181
> 147   Indeleble                 22168
> 148   WG-85                     22165
> 149   AirPlaY                   22152
> 150   SYDNEY                    22142
> 151   pricemazda                22083
> 152   RonnieR                   22063
> 153   Mr.Underground            22039
> 154   isaidso                   21983
> 155   Kuvvaci                   21961
> 156   JoHaN 15                  21884
> 157   Fabius_                   21778
> 158   Yellow Fever              21711
> 159   nebunul                   21611
> 159   Blueleo                   21611
> 161   Cosmin                    21587
> 162   [BÉTON!BRUT!]             21526
> 163   aleko                     21493
> 164   Tiago Costa               21475
> 165   Kenny                     21431
> 166   BiagPal                   21372
> 167   Evrasia 99911             21342
> 168   CharlieP                  21314
> 169   PortoNuts                 21291
> 170   Rafis                     21280
> 171   Tony Sebo                 21176
> 172   Pawelski                  21164
> 173   Ysh                       21148
> 174   siamu maharaj             21115
> 175   Leeds No.1                21075
> 176   Marsupilami               21067
> 177   amigo32                   21051
> 178   EricoWilliams             20850
> 179   babystan03                20722
> 180   Pablito28                 20622
> 181   egypt69                   20574
> 182   CasaMor                   20559
> 183   Bad_Hafen                 20550
> 184   Dale                      20458
> 185   CrazySerb                 20440
> 186   vid                       20402
> 187   EPA001                    20385
> 188   Manila-X                  20270
> 189   P0ezhai                   20172
> 190   Rodalvesdepaula           20145
> 191   fred_mendonca             20127
> 192   amigoendf                 20123
> 193   TRAM_space                20120
> 194   [dx]                      20110
> 195   Occit                     20096
> 196   Jan Del Castillo          20027
> 197   skansen                   19931
> 198   chicagogeorge             19911
> 199   alentejolover             19883
> 200   dubaiflo                  19840
> 201   henry hill                19807
> 202   ZerOne                    19754
> 203   MasonicStage™             19743
> 204   VRS                       19740
> 205   Delmat                    19732
> 206   xAbd0o                    19716
> 207   gutooo                    19703
> 208   Pincio                    19693
> 209   LordMarshall              19691
> 210   brick84                   19531
> 211   Tubeman                   19496
> 212   Suburbanist               19485
> 213   brightside.               19262
> 213   Maipo Valley              19262
> 215   Octoman                   19244
> 216   Matthieu                  19199
> 217   ØlandDK                   19187
> 218   pmaciej7                  19124
> 219   Osmar Carioca             19107
> 220   eklips                    19074
> 221   NorthPole                 19067
> 222   Jaykar                    19065
> 223   Inkandrew9                19046
> 224   yudibali2008              19042
> 225   Verny                     18941
> 226   Libidito                  18922
> 227   Darek_W                   18914
> 228   dark_knight_detectve      18891
> 229   travelbug                 18807
> 230   Luki_SL                   18727
> 231   Motul                     18439
> 232   zoltan                    18422
> 233   railway stick             18417
> 234   Dimethyltryptamine        18411
> 235   Animo                     18378
> 236   giovannimi1976            18341
> 237   Medo                      18290
> 238   Valle de Olid             18288
> 239   Betocalo                  18237
> 240   kt                        18197
> 241   yuri                      18174
> 242   AdemA                     18095
> 243   william :D                18091
> 244   alonzo-ny                 18015
> 245   Butterfield               17998
> 246   shinzen                   17992
> 247   El_Greco                  17978
> 248   (fabrizio)                17931
> 249   R-O-D                     17930
> 250   Sarcastic Saracen         17904
> 251   TEBC                      17888
> 252   Tito                      17873
> 253   nomarandlee               17855
> 254   Rio atrato                17840
> 255   roi95                     17838
> 256   jb_nl                     17803
> 257   SkyBridge                 17783
> 258   mao rong                  17780
> 259   kuquito                   17779
> 260   437.001                   17765
> 261   Küsel                     17759
> 262   Momo1435                  17757
> 263   diehardbisdak             17742
> 264   KLoun                     17719
> 265   sebvill                   17707
> 266   PauloLescaut              17690
> 267   Vucko                     17670
> 268   shyaman                   17631
> 269   CARABAZA                  17587
> 270   Linguine                  17561
> 271   andysimo123               17521
> 272   mwg12a                    17482
> 273   ancov                     17469
> 274   ALGIROS                   17445
> 275   WawaY[625]                17358
> 276   xlchris                   17353
> 277   Ancient capital           17332
> 277   hugoslz                   17332
> 279   michael_siberia           17326
> 280   dysan1                    17306
> 281   MigCrafts                 17277
> 282   Adolf Warski              17276
> 283   Farol da Barra            17134
> 284   yahooeu                   17095
> 285   abdeka                    17018
> 286   Lombak                    17016
> 287   tj_brewed                 17003
> 288   -*Casa Saboya*-           17002
> 289   abesha                    16926
> 290   A l e x                   16883
> 291   Rocky031                  16876
> 292   vo.mvac                   16826
> 293   d1e9o11                   16815
> 294   ryan79                    16796
> 295   Intoxication              16748
> 296   PedroLacerda              16747
> 297   tacall                    16690
> 298   Nirvi                     16680
> 299   goschio                   16638
> 300   BR 364                    16630
> 301   DudyMako                  16622
> 302   Rondon                    16620
> 303   Lucio                     16613
> 304   Patryjota                 16608
> 305   Enzo                      16591
> 306   Super Tim                 16553
> 307   coth                      16520
> 308   Monkey                    16501
> 309   Nadir                     16492
> 310   Enhander                  16490
> 311   Krazy                     16455
> 312   Booze                     16398
> 313   Geborgenheit              16389
> 314   mopc                      16379
> 315   talkinghead               16363
> 316   Klugermann                16270
> 317   Håkønljzberg              16267
> 318   ricardito_pjc             16260
> 319   golov                     16192
> 320   thantoanthang             16190
> 321   D.2                       16182
> 322   Artibeus                  16118
> 323   Carbet                    16070
> 324   nicolasm                  16046
> 325   NicoBolso                 16040
> 326   Wey                       16027
> 327   Belcity                   16002
> 328   7t                        15972
> 329   Xabi                      15968
> 330   RobertoBarrich26          15937
> 331   kid2107                   15920
> 332   decapitated               15917
> 333   gregry                    15884
> 334   Stebbo                    15881
> 335   marcjeff03                15855
> 336   Imperfect Ending          15830
> 337   chipheob3                 15817
> 337   LAMPAŠ8                   15817
> 339   Danzig                    15814
> 340   WallyP                    15774
> 341   Dr. Dubai                 15773
> 342   eddyk                     15770
> 343   BoardLord                 15767
> 344   Fern                      15747
> 345   Viriatuus                 15733
> 346   Santa Maria, Bulacan      15706
> 347   mic of Orion              15678
> 348   Limeñito                  15675
> 349   Xico205                   15663
> 350   LUIXIVIADO                15662
> 351   Tbite                     15648
> 352   Calò                      15637
> 353   bacolodchamp              15636
> 354   [email protected]                15611
> 355   joga                      15572
> 356   texdago                   15551
> 357   italiano_pellicano        15549
> 358   Boscorelli                15547
> 359   Ifig                      15543
> 360   Poroto                    15491
> 360   skyperu34                 15491
> 362   pedro                     15477
> 363   Lili                      15441
> 364   18t8.1818                 15436
> 365   Cofe33                    15430
> 366   Iridio                    15419
> 367   Ahmad Rashid Ahmad        15417
> 368   Iluminat                  15380
> 369   1lh4m5                    15367
> 370   Napo                      15359
> 371   Lydon                     15357
> 372   grofBombelles             15344
> 373   ukiyo                     15320
> 374   Danfer21                  15291
> 375   George W. Bush            15271
> 376   cyberprince               15257
> 377   Panasky                   15232
> 378   enjoy                     15219
> 379   davaoeagle                15206
> 380   Adpg                      15166
> 381   patchay                   15149
> 382   le Reine                  15120
> 383   msasha_65                 15096
> 384   DarJoLe                   15086
> 385   SeeMacau                  15008
> 386   Dilaz89                   15000
> 387   Caruaruense               14952
> 388   tchelllo                  14950
> 389   Fraga                     14866
> 390   Marlon Flores             14863
> 391   dreaad                    14825
> 392   redstone                  14823
> 393   Toneo                     14821
> 394   ambient                   14806
> 395   Skybean                   14799
> 396   Urban Dave                14739
> 397   smussuw                   14717
> 398   demmat                    14658
> 399   xJamaax                   14640
> 400   Kappa21                   14609
> 401   WatcherZero               14587
> 402   Mordaunt-S                14568
> 403   Ortziribeltz              14555
> 404   èđđeůx                    14551
> 405   Yo Soy El Super-YO!       14524
> 405   Turnovec                  14524
> 407   Railfan                   14480
> 408   Þróndeimr                 14477
> 409   Cyril                     14442
> 410   musiccity                 14437
> 411   Oponopono                 14413
> 412   ivan_ri                   14373
> 412   provinciano               14373
> 414   Wezza                     14369
> 414   Bob_Omena                 14369
> 416   vittorio tauber           14342
> 417   SE9                       14323
> 418   Biosonic                  14308
> 419   MarcinK                   14259
> 420   Patativa do Agreste       14231
> 421   Alejandro Ortiz           14199
> 422   Inconfidente              14198
> 423   drie                      14197
> 424   rahul medan               14192
> 425   Harisson Souza            14173
> 426   espectro                  14159
> 427   Chris_ALOR                14144
> 428   Bear110                   14139
> 429   richter30                 14111
> 430   Diego San                 14109
> 431   Pavlemadrid               14106
> 432   Arul Murugan              14099
> 433   Galahad                   14059
> 434   Bachy Soletanche          14051
> 435   Kelsen                    14015
> 436   tayser                    14010
> 437   Tatito                    14008
> 438   Ricbit                    13990
> 439   mateq                     13985
> 440   3cr                       13944
> 441   sonofignatius             13930
> 442   Azmat                     13929
> 443   xzmattzx                  13925
> 444   AdnanPD                   13916
> 445   newrussian                13887
> 446   Vinicius                  13874
> 447   Ni3lS                     13869
> 448   Plaas                     13861
> 449   METROPOLITAN_ILOILO       13836
> 450   lady gaga                 13809
> 450   diz                       13809
> 452   miau                      13791
> 453   JaVPrO                    13773
> 454   3tmk                      13742
> 455   Astronauta                13729
> 456   AMS guy                   13727
> 457   bressa82                  13726
> 458   SFM6                      13717
> 459   alejoaoa                  13716
> 460   El_hereje                 13712
> 461   CARIOCAemSSA              13690
> 462   Benonie                   13676
> 463   MountMan                  13674
> 464   Newcastle Historian       13670
> 465   Hassoun                   13668
> 466   Sonic from Padova         13659
> 467   Zim Flyer                 13647
> 468   Camilo_Costa              13628
> 469   gorkill                   13588
> 470   Nightjar                  13580
> 471   manrush                   13552
> 472   x-type                    13539
> 473   xxxriainxxx               13485
> 474   Gherkin                   13483
> 475   Will_NE                   13478
> 476   Svartmetall               13456
> 477   Don Pacho                 13443
> 478   lffıs                     13437
> 479   Mosaic                    13425
> 480   Mr_Beat                   13407
> 480   Awayo                     13407
> 482   nsolak                    13403
> 483   Parlanchín                13382
> 484   Bruno BHZ                 13377
> 485   ww_lodz                   13359
> 486   Tomek 2008                13338
> 487   Dubai-Lover               13323
> 488   BringMe                   13321
> 489   GersonLDN                 13309
> 490   OscarSCL                  13297
> 490   Parisian Girl             13297
> 492   Alvaro0127                13288
> 493   evian                     13287
> 494   aghiles11                 13272
> 495   zeh                       13269
> 496   MMichaelN                 13267
> 497   NewTomorrow               13253
> 498   melv                      13229
> 499   Daortíz                   13191
> 500   Alejandro Lopez Ceja      13179
> 501   LanceDriver               13175
> 502   Civis Fede II             13155
> 503   golfiño                   13151
> 504   Emperor Diocletian        13142
> 505   eurico                    13140
> 506   Kirgam                    13125
> 507   IllyaDe                   13059
> 508   koko cusco                13055
> 509   Pobbie                    13039
> 510   MILIUX                    13033
> 511   huaiwei                   13015
> 512   AutoUnion                 12987
> 513   educarrhid                12982
> 514   vlada_Ilina_h2o           12954
> 515   Jan                       12950
> 516   Grande Manaus             12943
> 517   Lampiao2000               12941
> 518   Isaac Newell              12918
> 519   KWPB                      12909
> 520   potto                     12880
> 521   abrandao                  12875
> 522   ill tonkso                12858
> 523   Andres_RoCa               12856
> 524   Galandar                  12852
> 525   WhiteMagick               12801
> 526   crazyknightsfan           12798
> 526   BrunoVix                  12798
> 528   alama                     12784
> 529   CACHO DEL MONTE           12758
> 530   axxeloc79                 12752
> 530   Skyprince                 12752
> 532   mekanek                   12743
> 533   carl_vilches21            12734
> 534   RAMIROCORDOBES            12732
> 535   Quintana                  12729
> 536   bizzybonita               12722
> 537   Dante_54                  12719
> 538   Portvscalem               12680
> 539   mAiNsTrEaMhunter          12678
> 540   Hyper                     12667
> 541   Jesús E. Salgado          12659
> 542   PuertoPlata               12649
> 543   kevinb                    12646
> 544   Feleru*                   12613
> 545   Wo92                      12600
> 546   staff                     12596
> 547   el_barto                  12566
> 547   Boyledd                   12566
> 549   jsl_bxu1206               12565
> 550   Miguel_Arq                12561
> 551   Han Solo                  12543
> 552   Vitruvio                  12533
> 553   szehoong                  12524
> 554   il fenomeno               12424
> 555   PAPIYAKO                  12423
> 556   MrColombia                12401
> 557   Dimas89                   12399
> 558   KJBrissy                  12368
> 559   DonQui                    12366
> 560   tigidig14                 12355
> 561   Medoed                    12312
> 562   FK                        12279
> 563   CampoGrandense            12277
> 564   Yuri S Andrade            12268
> 565   diego-may                 12251
> 565   roy-ags                   12251
> 567   Romão                     12249
> 568   RedCoppa                  12245
> 569   edsg25                    12239
> 570   Fern~Fern*                12226
> 571   Pule                      12223
> 572   the runner                12202
> 572   bb78                      12202
> 574   mariocesare               12201
> 575   Mister79                  12190
> 576   D.D.                      12179
> 577   anhcanem8897              12173
> 578   Pablooox                  12158
> 579   haikiller11               12150
> 580   pedro1011                 12137
> 581   hermit                    12135
> 582   Astralis                  12132
> 583   zajf                      12106
> 584   isakres                   12094
> 585   [Prinny Man]              12088
> 586   Leo10Rio                  12072
> 587   DennisRodman817           12069
> 588   Homero6                   12060
> 589   Har                       12058
> 590   India101                  12044
> 591   masteryoda                12041
> 592   ikops                     12033
> 593   RawLee                    12019
> 594   neuromancer               12016
> 595   Sivar74                   12001
> 596   kharlam                   12000
> 597   Wolf2009                  11996
> 598   Liberty City              11966
> 599   letrung                   11955
> 600   Raine                     11951
> 601   Dziki REX                 11948
> 602   rojecco                   11930
> 603   AndrewC                   11929
> 604   Nacho_7                   11902
> 605   Opera Star                11897
> 606   PedroGabriel              11879
> 607   Alex Roney                11871
> 608   hella good                11853
> 609   Rey_Arturo                11848
> 609   alitezar                  11848
> 611   Rago                      11843
> 612   Yongo                     11802
> 612   Marcio4Ever               11802
> 614   System_Halted             11801
> 615   Barriga-Verde             11787
> 616   Pelha                     11785
> 617   Cauê                      11775
> 618   Nexxd                     11774
> 619   Accura4Matalan            11765
> 620   Brko                      11696
> 621   alex81                    11692
> 622   orinoco_man               11686
> 623   jalonline                 11682
> 624   JloKyM                    11679
> 625   mmjp                      11672
> 626   Stefan88                  11663
> 627   Alexpilsen                11660
> 628   Sanj                      11657
> 629   roccocancun               11629
> 630   Sr.Horn                   11626
> 631   w3deco                    11602
> 632   spacewagon1               11591
> 632   Luigini                   11591
> 634   cuartango                 11586
> 635   Playmaker                 11576
> 636   b4mmy                     11573
> 637   enrique-gdl               11565
> 638   mecanico242               11560
> 639   Joya                      11557
> 640   surovy_mag                11556
> 641   Guaro15                   11514
> 642   ВОДА                      11498
> 643   feltip                    11490
> 644   paulmat                   11488
> 645   s.yogendra                11471
> 646   KAZAN RESIDENT            11470
> 647   Chilenofuturista          11467
> 648   Slartibartfas             11465
> 649   DieQro                    11458
> 650   LeitoStafe                11440
> 651   soloveich                 11426
> 652   Naijaborn                 11395
> 653   Izo                       11387
> 654   Vilarrubla                11384
> 655   El Mariachi               11383
> 656   mikeleg                   11336
> 657   _Hawk_                    11327
> 658   Luís Raposo Alves         11324
> 659   Mr.Bennish                11317
> 660   yarsknet                  11316
> 661   Nort                      11315
> 662   Jaguar                    11314
> 663   HARTride 2012             11307
> 664   Bauer-Ewald               11276
> 665   dnh310                    11275
> 666   Guaro!                    11269
> 667   Veejay_                   11245
> 668   Beny!                     11240
> 669   Topaas                    11233
> 670   RENALD                    11227
> 671   El Bajopontino            11203
> 672   FelixMadero               11200
> 673   fabrik                    11187
> 674   KB                        11185
> 675   forever                   11168
> 676   TYW                       11161
> 677   filosss                   11139
> 678   ubodna pila               11127
> 679   Valter                    11123
> 680   Konstruktor               11122
> 681   Abhishek901               11118
> 682   Menandro                  11114
> 683   bitoy                     11111
> 684   Giorgio                   11096
> 685   Qwert                     11089
> 686   Minato ku                 11071
> 686   delfin_pl                 11071
> 688   malec                     11041
> 688   JIMR-13                   11041
> 690   Marcanadian               11028
> 691   mark40                    10995
> 692   Euromast                  10994
> 693   JAKUB POLEWSKI            10990
> 693   CesarGuayaco              10990
> 695   Gareth                    10977
> 696   NothingBetterToDo         10976
> 697   **RS**                    10970
> 698   dEmian                    10959
> 699   belfastuniguy             10930
> 700   W!CKED                    10927
> 701   milquetoast               10913
> 701   Paul D                    10913
> 703   adritt                    10911
> 704   Pty000                    10903
> 705   SleMarKen                 10896
> 706   lipe_andreense            10890
> 707   gantengscool              10873
> 708   LordCarnal                10861
> 709   IgoryokOmsk               10859
> 710   oogabooga                 10855
> 711   Rcrd                      10853
> 712   Falcon83                  10842
> 712   @rtem                     10842
> 714   Rutenio                   10839
> 715   city_thing                10828
> 716   nikolas1                  10824
> 717   JayT                      10795
> 718   New York Morning          10788
> 719   woodhousen                10779
> 720   Qtya                      10761
> 721   Calvin_                   10758
> 722   tq                        10757
> 722   Ampsicora                 10757
> 724   BG_PATRIOT                10745
> 725   jacca                     10728
> 726   chinatown                 10712
> 727   jonathan arrieta          10709
> 728   zoroethgenre_003          10705
> 729   StevenW                   10700
> 730   Herrmando                 10695
> 731   Home Hug                  10692
> 732   Roverach                  10671
> 733   Capzilla                  10670
> 734   Bond James Bond           10666
> 735   Ωρτimuş                   10664
> 736   voul                      10661
> 737   ajithv                    10658
> 738   nixy                      10657
> 739   boondham                  10652
> 740   Manuel-Cantabria          10648
> 741   Пятница                   10642
> 742   flange                    10637
> 742   .Kr'st_fer.               10637
> 744   ZaHiRnYa???               10636
> 745   MARACUCHisimo             10634
> 746   Mefistófeles mty          10631
> 747   rudital                   10625
> 748   DonKristoffo              10621
> 749   bhargavsura               10618
> 750   ƒƒ                        10612
> 751   Minhchauphuongdong        10608
> 752   ps-man                    10605
> 753   Telfordboy                10598
> 754   TalB                      10589
> 755   ♣628.finst                10581
> 756   AnnubiX                   10580
> 757   Bolsilludo                10579
> 758   AceN                      10576
> 759   Rumors                    10559
> 760   Energy2003                10557
> 761   el_bartez                 10549
> 762   dirdam                    10545
> 763   WalkTheWorld              10542
> 764   wiggleyleeds              10538
> 765   jrg85                     10537
> 766   paolo60                   10529
> 767   amxtopgun                 10526
> 768   Messi                     10525
> 769   _00_deathscar             10518
> 770   JDRS                      10491
> 771   interventor               10471
> 772   DKNY81                    10467
> 773   igor                      10465
> 774   chihuaslife33             10459
> 775   Ivanski                   10445
> 776   nicalone19                10444
> 777   AQPCITY                   10436
> 778   Erni79                    10431
> 779   Manu84                    10425
> 780   ncon                      10408
> 781   jmancuso                  10406
> 782   dexter2                   10392
> 783   mjbu                      10387
> 784   schmidt                   10381
> 785   Salvo84                   10377
> 786   EMH                       10371
> 787   BiShOnEn                  10366
> 788   Sentinel                  10364
> 789   Valencia01                10359
> 790   krzamak                   10353
> 791   aiglebleu                 10352
> 791   Jasonhouse                10352
> 793   Shafick                   10351
> 794   Eddard Stark              10343
> 795   boy muscovado             10333
> 796   PLH                       10326
> 797   samsonyuen                10322
> 798   damarsinyo                10311
> 799   spongeg                   10309
> 799   BAP DOM                   10309
> 801   yoshef                    10304
> 802   Darkboy91                 10303
> 802   Blue_Sky                  10303
> 804   Petr                      10301
> 805   IndiansUnite              10289
> 806   cphdude                   10287
> 806   joshsam                   10287
> 808   Waldenstrom               10278
> 809   Rebax                     10275
> 810   Manuel                    10273
> 811   Filipe_Golias             10261
> 812   Alfredo Cantello          10260
> 813   Hotu Matua                10256
> 814   tool2106                  10245
> 815   tobby_dic                 10241
> 816   SpicyMcHaggis             10218
> 817   BartBart                  10212
> 818   Geocarlos                 10206
> 818   Pé Vermelho               10206
> 820   D.A                       10187
> 821   K-Lex                     10174
> 822   Mercato                   10166
> 823   19przemek91               10164
> 824   Noostairz                 10155
> 825   hungar                    10154
> 825   Comdot                    10154
> 827   Apteryx                   10149
> 827   rpc08                     10149
> 829   Victor90                  10134
> 830   Atl_Col                   10133
> 830   Gui_Poa                   10133
> 832   silvinho_j                10132
> 833   Kelli                     10123
> 833   janex_wwa                 10123
> 833   Manaus.ASB                10123
> 836   K-Bien                    10108
> 836   Vencedoresdesierto        10108
> 836   sudheeshnairs             10108
> 839   SA BOY                    10075
> 840   Edgar8a                   10057
> 841   HGP                       10053
> 842   weird                     10051
> 843   Schroedinger's Cat        10046
> 844   Rigo                      10040
> 845   eusebius                  10038
> 846   deranged                  10037
> 847   ddcraper                  10036
> 848   rdj                       10026
> 848   Xvr                       10026
> 850   Blazar                    10014
> 851   Tamarindo Cobra           10013
> 852   gonzalo_max18             10008
> 853   Fernando_Brasil           10005
> 854   Arrrgh                    10001
> 855   eonynx                    10000
> 856   icy                       9995
> 857   big-dog                   9991
> 858   RolexAL                   9989
> 859   salto_angel               9988
> 860   Rodrigo_BSB               9980
> 861   [email protected]              9977
> 862   beaver-hero               9976
> 863   ENJINEER                  9973
> 864   cellete                   9968
> 865   RØBB                      9956
> 866   Phobos                    9953
> 867   Istanbullu                9952
> 868   Black_Diamond             9947
> 869   Cal_Escapee               9940
> 870   Stranfiér                 9931
> 871   =NaNdA=                   9925
> 871   timo9                     9925
> 873   acc521                    9924
> 874   Cori                      9922
> 875   russianpride              9914
> 876   Henz                      9908
> 877   eduardoazul               9904
> 878   Krzycho                   9895
> 879   corner63                  9889
> 880   gladiatore78rm            9888
> 881   corvus_edin               9871
> 881   abraham                   9871
> 883   thaproducer               9866
> 884   GIM                       9858
> 885   ·.·´¯`·.·JoSé·.·´¯`·.·    9845
> 886   josedc                    9837
> 887   Fog                       9836
> 888   Dubai_Steve               9792
> 889   Filip                     9786
> 890   icarusrising              9767
> 891   GearX                     9756
> 892   Caiman                    9754
> 893   Farrapo                   9746
> 894   seem                      9745
> 894   sale_kg                   9745
> 896   Delirium                  9737
> 897   Pucelano77                9727
> 898   Mr. America               9703
> 899   ryanr                     9701
> 900   Yoniii                    9685
> 901   Positronn                 9684
> 902   Tourniquet                9682
> 903   Vapour                    9658
> 904   RobH                      9655
> 905   ilignelli_1990            9639
> 906   Gzdvtz                    9634
> 907   gm2263                    9633
> 908   KoolKool                  9632
> 909   Jordi                     9628
> 910   Goth                      9619
> 911   juniorzzi                 9617
> 912   absinthe_888              9607
> 913   anakin                    9606
> 914   SoroushPersepolisi        9592
> 915   LNGCats                   9589
> 916   BOB-bXu                   9583
> 917   lodzer.m                  9582
> 918   JuanPaulo                 9571
> 919   Montrealers               9558
> 920   Puinkabouter              9546
> 921   BrunoFoca                 9539
> 922   malegi                    9536
> 923   kids                      9535
> 924   MtApoStandard             9530
> 925   CTC                       9527
> 926   chuck23                   9519
> 926   rosulje                   9519
> 928   Pablo323                  9517
> 929   De Klauw                  9510
> 930   filo_2k                   9508
> 931   DvW                       9507
> 932   PiotrG                    9505
> 933   Rajah_Soliman             9497
> 934   Marceli Szpak             9494
> 935   LuMont                    9491
> 936   Phriggin' Ogre            9486
> 936   jcm_gdl                   9486
> 938   traveler                  9482
> 939   samboy                    9481
> 940   bigchrisfgb               9474
> 941   jpdm                      9473
> 942   mr. MyXiN                 9464
> 943   calmon.neto               9462
> 944   C-Beam                    9460
> 945   garzland                  9456
> 946   elguaroantonio            9454
> 947   SKYF                      9453
> 947   DU999                     9453
> 949   Zegarkowy                 9444
> 950   jendry                    9438
> 950   caco                      9438
> 952   costa                     9428
> 953   Patrick-RJ                9423
> 954   D'Neto                    9417
> 954   Kikab                     9417
> 956   gohcan                    9414
> 957   Fede Metal                9413
> 958   sidney_jec                9412
> 959   Sensenick                 9409
> 960   diablo234                 9408
> 961   Espasa                    9406
> 962   Slaoui                    9405
> 963   Krishnamoorthy K          9383
> 964   Kebra                     9382
> 965   vinterriket               9379
> 966   Jakob                     9370
> 967   FloripaNation             9368
> 968   wuane                     9357
> 968   l'eau                     9357
> 970   Mauz®                     9354
> 971   Citystyle                 9345
> 972   roogenial                 9343
> 973   Yagya                     9314
> 974   חבר1.0                    9299
> 975   igor_carlos               9296
> 976   tamcaomoi                 9278
> 977   Indy G                    9273
> 978   Edwita                    9271
> 978   IMPÉRIO-BR                9271
> 980   romano89                  9263
> 981   Avatar                    9251
> 982   DistritoX                 9236
> 983   IMPRESARIO                9233
> 984   bubach_hlubach            9228
> 985   BosniaHerzegovina         9220
> 986   olarreaga                 9218
> 987   D3Y                       9217
> 988   Goromn                    9213
> 989   koolio                    9210
> 990   Daniel2003co              9209
> 991   xXFallenXx                9206
> 992   openlyJane                9200
> 993   IvoJP                     9189
> 994   ChrisPL                   9188
> 995   Brad                      9186
> 996   Gordon2                   9184
> 997   quashlo                   9178
> 998   City of Rain              9176
> 999   Heroico                   9175
> 1000  Sizter85                  9174





Bro *1lh4m5* neh yang dahsyat, baru setengah tahunan join tapi postingannya dah 15an ribu :nuts: :nuts: :nuts:

Gak heran kalau di tempat ke 2 postingan terbanyak perharinya kay: :cheers:


----------



## PoetraDaerah

^^ Ane udah 3 tahun join, post baru 3rb-an :cripes:


----------



## Ocean One

PoetraDaerah said:


> ^^ Ane udah 3 tahun join, post baru 3rb-an :cripes:


Ya ealah 2 tahunan vakum.
Tapi beberapa bulan terakhir kayaknya lagi ngejar ketertinggalan neh, sehari mostingnya lebih dari 100, bisa 200 malah :lol: :lol: :lol: :cheers:


----------



## PoetraDaerah

^^ preeet 100post/hari :nuts: :nuts: :lol:

Emang sempat vakum sih, id prtma tahun 08 cuma buat mantau tapi lupa passnya


----------



## Namewee

Ocean One said:


> Sekarang Sizter jadi penutup di #1000.. :cheers:
> 
> (scroll down the list to see all 1000 list completely)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bro *1lh4m5* neh yang dahsyat, baru setengah tahunan join tapi postingannya dah 15an ribu :nuts: :nuts: :nuts:
> 
> Gak heran kalau di tempat ke 2 postingan terbanyak perharinya kay: :cheers:


Ternyata masih ada yang lebih daripada si nazrey. Kirain dia pemegang rekor selama ini


----------



## Ocean One

M' bro :lol: :lol: :lol:

Si Nazrey duluan aja bro masuk SSC, coba jawara posting kita kayak bro lh4am5 dan Endar masuk SSC barengan dia, di jamin posisi 1 dan ke 2 dah gak lepas tuh dari mereka... kay:

Bayangin aja, belum setahun join dah masuk 400 besar dunia, bener2 dahsyat :cheers:


----------



## mtsbjm1

Namewee said:


> ^^ dari Sumber diatas ada nama Endar dan Ilham pada top 20 user berdasarkan posts/day


Dahsyat !! :nuts: 2 akang2 Bandung bercokol di atas  *ikut gabung

:cheers2:


----------



## kenzamudo

mtsbjm1 said:


> Dahsyat !! :nuts: 2 akang2 Bandung bercokol di atas  *ikut gabung
> 
> :cheers2:


tahun depan dirimu ya bro  :cheers:


----------



## mtsbjm1

kenzamudo said:


> tahun depan dirimu ya bro  :cheers:


Mission Impossible : ngejar ^^ *

:cheers2:


----------



## jim kharisma

Sensus thn 2013 kapan rilisnya....ditunghu ....

Sent from my GT-I9300 using Tapatalk


----------



## Ocean One

Dah usang ahhh, skrg dah 2014 kale.. :tongue2:

Atau sukmanya masih tertinggal di 2013 ya bro ? :lol: :lol: :nuts:


----------



## LVZ's

nama saya ada tak?


----------



## Affankhal

Ocean One said:


> Iya neh Prof. Hermawan, lagi pada nunggu data terbaru Statistik awal 2013 neh.. kay:
> 
> Semoga bisa segera di publish ya data terbarunya. Kalau saran saya seh yang minimal postingannya *dah 500 ke atas aja om*, soalnya dah banyak banget juga kok yang dah di atas itu postingannya... :cheers:


eh sebentar...


----------



## Affankhal

Nah ini posting saya yang ke *500*.... disini, pada hari ini...


----------



## Ocean One

Affankhal said:


> Nah ini posting saya yang ke *500*.... disini, pada hari ini...


So congratz bro, siap2 aja IDnya terdaftar dalam list berikutnya :cheers:


----------



## r e i z a

Om Hermawan ada rencana untuk sensus 2014?


----------



## Prigelano

sy daftar aah


----------



## muflih

woe


----------



## fire_park

Saya daftar jg deh


----------



## Rajomudo

Saya pecinta Arsitektur dan Skyscrapers... Sudah ikuti forum SSCI sejak 2012, tapi baru daftar dan ini post pertama.


----------



## brother_style

??


----------



## elthazor

silent reader n super duper newbie ikutan absen dimari dah


----------



## da noor

Udah lama gabung, hanya baru baca thread ini  salam


----------



## muflih

Rajomudo said:


> Saya pecinta Arsitektur dan Skyscrapers... Sudah ikuti forum SSCI sejak 2012, tapi baru daftar dan ini post pertama.


helloooo kmna jaaaa


----------



## j.k stedy

ikutan dunk.... buat cari pengalaman dan penghasilan hehehe... CMI


----------



## samiara33

*Karol bgah !!+0-96`54`36`41`33- Dwarka ℭall Giℜls iℕ MaHiPaLPuℛ Karol Bagh ℛussianEscℴℛt Sℰℛvicℰ MaHiPaLPu Dwarka Paharagnj ℭall Giℜls iℕ MaHiPaLPur .*

Karol bgah !!+0-96`54`36`41`33- Dwarka ℭall Giℜls iℕ MaHiPaLPuℛ Karol Bagh ℛussianEscℴℛt Sℰℛvicℰ MaHiPaLPu Dwarka Paharagnj ℭall Giℜls iℕ MaHiPaLPur .Karol bgah !!+0-96`54`36`41`33- Dwarka ℭall Giℜls iℕ MaHiPaLPuℛ Karol Bagh ℛussianEscℴℛt Sℰℛvicℰ MaHiPaLPu Dwarka Paharagnj ℭall Giℜls iℕ MaHiPaLPur .Karol bgah !!+0-96`54`36`41`33- Dwarka ℭall Giℜls iℕ MaHiPaLPuℛ Karol Bagh ℛussianEscℴℛt Sℰℛvicℰ MaHiPaLPu Dwarka Paharagnj ℭall Giℜls iℕ MaHiPaLPur .Karol bgah !!+0-96`54`36`41`33- Dwarka ℭall Giℜls iℕ MaHiPaLPuℛ Karol Bagh ℛussianEscℴℛt Sℰℛvicℰ MaHiPaLPu Dwarka Paharagnj ℭall Giℜls iℕ MaHiPaLPur .Karol bgah !!+0-96`54`36`41`33- Dwarka ℭall Giℜls iℕ MaHiPaLPuℛ Karol Bagh ℛussianEscℴℛt Sℰℛvicℰ MaHiPaLPu Dwarka Paharagnj ℭall Giℜls iℕ MaHiPaLPur .Karol bgah !!+0-96`54`36`41`33- Dwarka ℭall Giℜls iℕ MaHiPaLPuℛ Karol Bagh ℛussianEscℴℛt Sℰℛvicℰ MaHiPaLPu Dwarka Paharagnj ℭall Giℜls iℕ MaHiPaLPur .Karol bgah !!+0-96`54`36`41`33- Dwarka ℭall Giℜls iℕ MaHiPaLPuℛ Karol Bagh ℛussianEscℴℛt Sℰℛvicℰ MaHiPaLPu Dwarka Paharagnj ℭall Giℜls iℕ MaHiPaLPur .Karol bgah !!+0-96`54`36`41`33- Dwarka ℭall Giℜls iℕ MaHiPaLPuℛ Karol Bagh ℛussianEscℴℛt Sℰℛvicℰ MaHiPaLPu Dwarka Paharagnj ℭall Giℜls iℕ MaHiPaLPur .Karol bgah !!+0-96`54`36`41`33- Dwarka ℭall Giℜls iℕ MaHiPaLPuℛ Karol Bagh ℛussianEscℴℛt Sℰℛvicℰ MaHiPaLPu Dwarka Paharagnj ℭall Giℜls iℕ MaHiPaLPur .Karol bgah !!+0-96`54`36`41`33- Dwarka ℭall Giℜls iℕ MaHiPaLPuℛ Karol Bagh ℛussianEscℴℛt Sℰℛvicℰ MaHiPaLPu Dwarka Paharagnj ℭall Giℜls iℕ MaHiPaLPur .Karol bgah !!+0-96`54`36`41`33- Dwarka ℭall Giℜls iℕ MaHiPaLPuℛ Karol Bagh ℛussianEscℴℛt Sℰℛvicℰ MaHiPaLPu Dwarka Paharagnj ℭall Giℜls iℕ MaHiPaLPur .Karol bgah !!+0-96`54`36`41`33- Dwarka ℭall Giℜls iℕ MaHiPaLPuℛ Karol Bagh ℛussianEscℴℛt Sℰℛvicℰ MaHiPaLPu Dwarka Paharagnj ℭall Giℜls iℕ MaHiPaLPur .Karol bgah !!+0-96`54`36`41`33- Dwarka ℭall Giℜls iℕ MaHiPaLPuℛ Karol Bagh ℛussianEscℴℛt Sℰℛvicℰ MaHiPaLPu Dwarka Paharagnj ℭall Giℜls iℕ MaHiPaLPur .Karol bgah !!+0-96`54`36`41`33- Dwarka ℭall Giℜls iℕ MaHiPaLPuℛ Karol Bagh ℛussianEscℴℛt Sℰℛvicℰ MaHiPaLPu Dwarka Paharagnj ℭall Giℜls iℕ MaHiPaLPur .Karol bgah !!+0-96`54`36`41`33- Dwarka ℭall Giℜls iℕ MaHiPaLPuℛ Karol Bagh ℛussianEscℴℛt Sℰℛvicℰ MaHiPaLPu Dwarka Paharagnj ℭall Giℜls iℕ MaHiPaLPur .Karol bgah !!+0-96`54`36`41`33- Dwarka ℭall Giℜls iℕ MaHiPaLPuℛ Karol Bagh ℛussianEscℴℛt Sℰℛvicℰ MaHiPaLPu Dwarka Paharagnj ℭall Giℜls iℕ MaHiPaLPur .Karol bgah !!+0-96`54`36`41`33- Dwarka ℭall Giℜls iℕ MaHiPaLPuℛ Karol Bagh ℛussianEscℴℛt Sℰℛvicℰ MaHiPaLPu Dwarka Paharagnj ℭall Giℜls iℕ MaHiPaLPur .Karol bgah !!+0-96`54`36`41`33- Dwarka ℭall Giℜls iℕ MaHiPaLPuℛ Karol Bagh ℛussianEscℴℛt Sℰℛvicℰ MaHiPaLPu Dwarka Paharagnj ℭall Giℜls iℕ MaHiPaLPur .Karol bgah !!+0-96`54`36`41`33- Dwarka ℭall Giℜls iℕ MaHiPaLPuℛ Karol Bagh ℛussianEscℴℛt Sℰℛvicℰ MaHiPaLPu Dwarka Paharagnj ℭall Giℜls iℕ MaHiPaLPur .Karol bgah !!+0-96`54`36`41`33- Dwarka ℭall Giℜls iℕ MaHiPaLPuℛ Karol Bagh ℛussianEscℴℛt Sℰℛvicℰ MaHiPaLPu Dwarka Paharagnj ℭall Giℜls iℕ MaHiPaLPur .Karol bgah !!+0-96`54`36`41`33- Dwarka ℭall Giℜls iℕ MaHiPaLPuℛ Karol Bagh ℛussianEscℴℛt Sℰℛvicℰ MaHiPaLPu Dwarka Paharagnj ℭall Giℜls iℕ MaHiPaLPur .


----------



## opik81

Test.. &#55357;&#56842;


----------



## iStana1899

hellooooo


----------



## Abdul7Mumin

Test


----------

